# (Casual D&D III) The Man in Black



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 4, 2004)

_(Continued from The Fellowship of the White Dove.)_

Once all are assembled, the knight leads you downstairs, pushing through the tables of now-thinning games, looking over the heads of the now less than glamorous.

"Right outside," he says, smiling.

It's true, you realize slowly: There is someone just outside the doorway, clothed in darkness, almost indistinguishable from the blackened nighttime streets. But he is definitely there, pacing upon silent feet.

As you come through the doorway, he turns...


----------



## wings (Sep 4, 2004)

*Blast from the past, with a pipe.*

He waited outside, moving from one corner of the stairs to the other. His silent, gliding steps carrying him over the worn stones of the street, a thin blade tapping out a soft rhythm against his thigh. A golden coloured hawk watched him from the rail of the nearby stairwell.

He was patient of course, as elves were wont to be- and indeed the pipe that touches his lips here and again gives him a chance to relax. He has been too relaxed these past four days, wanting only to ride out and meet the group half-way, but knowing that it'd be more difficult than doing simply that.

Rather than letting his thoughts drift back in ages only found in his memory, he focused on the last several weeks. The 'quest', the fellowship, and his hand in it. 

The sounds of approach reach his pointed ears, but he hardly bothers reacting to it, continuing his circuit without sparing his rose glance towards the source. When they finally pause in front of him, he exhales fragrant smoke from between his lips and turns to the group and those it now consisted of.

He bows gracefully, touching his half-gloved fingertips to his forehead in greeting. Dark coloured hair flirts with his deep, scarlet eyes; the stars and moon saturating his raiments in silver. "Welcome to Eivanrach," Aerda says with a grin. Astrule punctuates the greeting by flying to his shoulder and assessing the group with it's predator eyes.

Aerda continues, "Sorry I could not make the journey o'er the Ashen mountains with you all- I had a journey of my own to make." He makes a step, trying to bring his small frame closer to the rest of you, "Perhaps, now that we are reunited, you can mend my ignorance?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 4, 2004)

Nurthk looks at Aerda with a hint of suspicion. He had never trusted elves, half-elves he found tolerable, but elves he had faced on the battlefield before and he had no great love for them. 

He leans over to Fendric to ask quietly, "You know this guy?"

[ooc: Welcome back, Wings. ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 4, 2004)

_(OOC: IIRC Aerda was actually the one who first met Nurthk, although it was brief and understandable that you may have forgotten/Nurthk may have not recognized him.)_

Hiritus takes a moment to read Fendric's reaction, then slowly begins to grin. The water-drinking knight, meanwhile, shuffles quietly back upstairs.

Shavah breaks through the relative silence, addressing Aerda loudly over Nurthk's side-question:

"_You_ are a... cult'f Hexter. Ain't ya?"


----------



## dpdx (Sep 7, 2004)

"I do indeed, Pelor be Praised. Fellowship of the White Dove, meet Aerda Darlmeth Akylaine, who along with Niccolo and myself, is one of its original company."

Fendric turns to face his long-lost trueblooded companion.

"And that magnificent beast on his shoulder is Astrule, whom I believe those of his particular talent refer to as a  familiar."

"When last I saw you, good sir, you had disappeared with Exantrius' ring, which signs portent to be of no good purpose. It is good to see you again, and I take your good health to mean that you did indeed dispose of that evil artifact without further incident, for which I am thankful.

As for us, I am happy to report that we are poised to deliver our third letter from Exantrius to its proper recipient in Eivanrach tomorrow. In the meantime, our Fellowship has grown in number to replace Victus, Merrim and the others. I'll leave them to introduce themselves, but you may remember Oliver here from the tavern in Hedrogura.

After you left to dispose of the ring, Bethel erupted in mayhem, not the least  of which found Father Premule kidnapped and taken from the city, and his guard ordered to stand down by none other than the Visach himself. The guard therefore left Bethel to search for him, and for a while, we joined them until they insisted we return to our quest. I know not how we made it as far as the mountain passes in such little time, but with Raven's help, we cleared them and are here in Eivanrach since the morning.

We have been set upon by parties most hostile throughout, wherever we go. During the search for Premule, it was crazed beasts, who seemed to be set to attack Niccolo and myself directly. After that, it was a party of orcs over the mountain passes, but not before a shaman bid us not to proceed for Eivanrach the night before we left. I have been told that we are being watched even now.

That is the short version. The rest can wait until the morning, for it is late, and we are tired. Come, you shall share a room with me tonight. In the morning, we approach the Jury of Sages."

Fendric, smiling, turns to go back into the inn, looking over his shoulder to make sure he's not alone.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 10, 2004)

Hiritus seems quite visibly relieved at Fendric's suggestion of rest, doing his best to herd any stragglers up toward the rooms. Shavah is the worst of it; it seems that she's sobered up enough to enter that intentionally-comical stage of intoxication -- just drunk enough to want to keep up the same sort of behavior she's had all evening, though now it rings tin and phony.

...

When morning comes, it comes inevitably late, though it seems early enough to those who made the most of the night before. Hiritus is clearly tired, and more awkward than usual... He remains quiet and avoids eye contact, particularly with Fendric, seeming focused on packing and repacking his things until perfection, even with no sure word that the Fellowship would leave this inn any time soon. 

Shavah, despite her excess, takes the morning on the opposite cheek: She seems refreshed and invigorated, with no trace of embarrassment or regret about the show from the night prior.

_(Plans for the morning? And make Spot checks, Fendric with a +4 bonus, I'd say.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2004)

[ooc: Spot check: rolled 17 + 6 = 23]

Nurthk wakes in the morning and goes to have breakfast, having had a notably non-violent night as he could remember most of it.

"I should have drank more," he grumbles to himself, a little disgruntled.

It's after a short while that he realises that at one point he did make Aerda's acquaintance, if only briefly. Brief enough to warrant forgetting while he was somewhat intoxicated no less. He eats quietly and waits for everyone to gather to discuss the next move.


----------



## wings (Sep 11, 2004)

*Hawk's eye.*

Aerda is up early, as all elves are rejuvinated by the dreaming trance they call Reverie, an ability gifted to them that allows them to replinish themselves in half the time as other races.

With his gear on him, he leaves Fendric's room while the man still slept, and crept up onto the roof of the Inn. He spends several hours perched there, calmly contemplating and speaking with his familiar, as well as refreshing what spells he needed to refresh; which were nothing but cantrips, as nothing exciting had caused him to expend any others. 

When the others began waking up, he resecured his dark blue spellbook and moved over the lip of the roof again, climbing down onto a balcony and moving into Fendric's room. He was soft on his feet, very much so as he moved into the room. 

He still had something he needed to do before the group had no time, but he was afraid how they may react. Astrule's cry betrayed his presence and Aerda put on a smile. 

"Fendric," The elf says in his velvety, mysterious voice with it's heavy elven accent, "I had little chance to inquire more of the others. Who are these people that have joined the Fellowship of the White Dove? Why did the one suspect me to be of the Cult of Hextor?"

Beyond these questions, Aerda follows Fendric out to meet with the others.

(My spot was 13, Astrule, on the other hand.. 27, and we can communicate verbally, he has 8 intelligence. Sorry if my posting isnt too on topic- i feel like ive been thrust into this without any reassuring foreplay. Think I could get a run-down of the current party, it has been a while, and my memory is pretty sorry anyhow)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 11, 2004)

Nurthk and Astrule both notice (as will anyone else who beats DC 20, I should mention): As much as Hiritus is avoiding Fendric, he's also avoiding Shavah... She seems to be following along, as well, being quite directly friendly to everyone but him. (OOC: I'm quite curious to see what the hawk makes of this, if he cares, heh.)

_(Note to wings, as I'm not sure you've seen me use this trick before: Just cut and paste the above to somewhere the font won't copy, like notepad...)_



> _(i feel like ive been thrust into this without any reassuring foreplay)_




_(Heh, sorry about that... Forgot just how much the party had changed. Here's a brief run-down, so you don't have to wait, although the rest can correct and elaborate when they get the chance.)_

Fendric is still Fendric, the young fawn-haired half-elf acolyte of Pelor. Although he's lost a bit of his youth, it seems.

Niccolo is still Niccolo, the gnome violinist and storykeeper. He hasn't lost a bit of anything since you last saw him, it seems, which is appropriate for a man of histories.

And Oliver is still Oliver -- the old lutist from Caval's Horde in Hedrogura, although when and how he arrived with the rest of this group is, well, his story to tell. He seems to have regained quite a bit of youth; perhaps he picked up some of Fendric's.

Nurthk... You did meet Nurthk briefly, at a bar in Bethel, before disappearing to bury the ring. He's a half-orc of stern character and strong build, and it appears your initial assessment, that he may make a trustworthy and devoted companion, was fairly accurate. He's still here, after all.

Raven is a new face, entirely. Tall, well built, and carrying a nice big greatsword. He'd remind you a little of Victus, if his mood wasn't all wrong: Too openly high-spirited.

Hiritus you may have met extremely briefly before leaving... He's another follower of Pelor, plucked from the temple in Bethel at right around the time you parted ways with the rest of the Fellowship. He definitely still has his youth.

Shavah, as is clear once she dons her standard-issues with morning, is a follower of Heironeous... You recognize the look of her various insignias as originating with the temple guard of Bethel.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 12, 2004)

[Spot: 12 +5 +4 = 22]



			
				wings said:
			
		

> He still had something he needed to do before the group had no time, but he was afraid how they may react. Astrule's cry betrayed his presence and Aerda put on a smile.



Fendric, who had reveried, arose a moment after Aerda left, washed, dressed and prayed while he was gone, now turned and smiled back at Aerda and Astrule as they 'greeted' him.



> "Fendric," The elf says in his velvety, mysterious voice with it's heavy elven accent, "I had little chance to inquire more of the others. Who are these people that have joined the Fellowship of the White Dove? Why did the one suspect me to be of the Cult of Hextor?"



Fendric tells Aerda what he can of each of the new members:

"Keep in mind, my trueblooded friend, that these our newest companions have been tested and found true, many times over. I do not wish my honest assessment of them, therefore, to cloud your acknowledgement of that simple fact. I would happily lay down my life for any of them, Pelor Willing.

Shavah's had a rough time of it, may her God grant her Mercy from her thoughts. We have no news of Premule, and I believe she wished she could be with her guardmates, still trying to find him. She came with us from the halfling village out of a sense of curiosity, fondness and protection, before we had picked up even a clue of where the Father had been taken, and as the time grows longer, I suspect she believes her decision to be a mistake. So she had also been drinking quite a bit when she encountered you - I'm afraid she's not used to encountering friendly souls, much less friends. Think nothing of the challenge, I say.

Hiritus I met in Bethel shortly before you, Merrim and Victus left. He is a Knight of Pelor, steadfast and loyal in combat, strong and passionate in our faith... and troubled. I can tell it. I intend to ask him, may Pelor Guide me to the Truth. I do not relish that confrontation, and I will seek to delay it, especially if it is of unimportant things. But at its base, I believe he has lost his trust in us, especially in me, and that must be resolved.

Speaking of confrontation - that's also how Raven and I met, so to speak. We were at a waystation before the mountains, preparing to cross, when a shaman and his band of orcs appeared and attempted to prevent us from going over. I resisted the idea, and Raven took issue with my manner toward the shaman. We've managed to improve our relationship since then, but I still bristle around him, especially when he speaks.

Oliver, it seems, I've known from a long time before. He managed to escape Hedrogura before it fell. Before his time playing in the bar where we all originally met, he was a gladiator at the Pits. I tended to him there shortly after I entered the Order... Oliver has his demons, but he'd stand to the last when it counted, which I admire of him. He is not, however, a pleasant man, and in fact, I fear him.

As for Nurthk, he also joined the Fellowship in Bethel before we set out. His background is that of a bodyguard, or bouncer, I believe. It's not often you meet someone like him. By that I mean, I'd march confidently into the Nine Hells were he at my side. I feel a kinship, there, as if underneath his countenance, there lies my brother.

Come, we have much to do.

Oh, and Aerda? I thank the Radiant Light you are back."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

Raven carefully opens one eye. _Allright, that doesnt hurt too much, and the room isn't spînning. That wine must have been better then I thought. Or I didn't drink that much. Huh, I wonder how Shavah feels. Wouldn't like to be in her shoes._ Ge gets up, scratches himself a bit, gets washed and prepares to go downstairs. As the events of last night play hide and seek with his brain, he decides against casual clothing. _Thank the gods I prepared my leathers before I started drinking._
He carefully dresses up in his newly polished leather armor and boots, gives his two-hander a last lick of the sandstone and buckles on his shortsword and dagger.
_The longbow would be overdoing it I guess. Too crowded, might accidentally hit a bystander if things get rough._
He then goes down to the tavern for a healthy, large breakfast and something hot to drink.
_Wasn't there another elf down here last night? With an eagle or something?_


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

OOC : btw, GP, do you have an up-to-date XP-list somewhere?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 15, 2004)

_(OOC Thread has updated XP -- Raven did not level, though Fendric, Niccolo, and Nurthk did... Oh, and *WELCOME BACK!* by the way.)_

Shavah follows Raven out, her mood remaining on the positive side. She sits next to the hunter, cheeks exceptionally expressive, asks for a double-order of whatever he's having -- with nothing short of a _sinister_ grin.

"So," she asks casually, while they awake their food. "Does the new fellow seem like a bad omen, or what?"


----------



## wings (Sep 16, 2004)

*Bad Omen?*

Aeriador nods to Fendric, keeping a mental record of who is who. He follows the half-blood out of the room and down the stairs, gliding down them quietly, unlike the heavy tromping booted men tend to make. Astrule is perched silently on Aerda's shoulder, his piercing hunter's eyes picking the place apart with a few deft glances.

The bird was intelligent, more so than many children, and under Aerda's guidance and constant mental connection he was only growing more so. the bird seemed to gain interest in a particular set of interactions, but Aerda paid it little heed.

Splitting away from Fendric, he moves toward the already gathering group, his silent footfalls carrying him behind the two seated just as the woman voiced her opinion of him. He smiles slightly, "Bad Omen? How so?" he asks.

Sliding into a seat apart from the others, leaving space between himself and the next person over on the table, he waves the waitress back over. "Water please- Silvered with raspberry," he purrs.

"You would be Shavah, then. And Raven?" 

He was dressed in a practical and form fitting outfit(accented with impractical straps and buckles with antiqued brass metal pieces), draped over this is a long simple robe the colour of a blue midnight sky, open down the middle with a slit down the back. A rapier sits against one thigh, and tall, supple leather boots rise well past his knees. His backpack is sat next to the chair carefully.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 16, 2004)

"Bad omen?" Raven asks between two mouthfulls. "I dunno, Fendric seems to know him from before. He seems to trust him." He stops chewing for a moment. "Didn't he say something about destroying an evil ring? Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this exantrius chappie supposed to have been a palladin? Makes you wonder why he was carrying an 'evil artifact', as our pious friend here so aptly names it. Coupled with the fact that he was supposed to have been dead for quite a bit, and then so peacefully passes away and turns into a dove, just after he has given you lot some mysterious letters that have to be spread around the countryside, " sarcastic snort "makes me wonder if we aren't played for suckers here. This whole thing smells worse then Nurthk's armpit on a hot summer night. But maybe that's just me being a bit paranoid."
"Say, if you're gonna eat all that you might as well come with me to that armorer today. Why? Well, because I'm gonna have to get these tears mended, and you're gonna need to have yours let out a bit." He says laughingly as he dodges her swing.
"No, no, seriously, I'm gonna go get my armor repaired and I'll have to get some new arrows, care to join me? You, Nurthk? Or anyone else?"


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 16, 2004)

Bugger, overlapping posting


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 16, 2004)

"Raven of clan Cwdmyr, pleased to meet you", Raven says, as he extends his hand. "We were just talking about you and Fendric. Say, you were there as well when you met this supposed Exantrius. Didn't it strike you as odd that he was carrying this evil ring? And this whole letter delivering thinghy, and all that has happened?" He holds up his hands "I don't wanna offend you, Fendric, you're a good man through and through, and I know you wouldn't do anything to hurt anyone, but, well, I'm not as good a person as you are. I'm a mean suspicious basterd, and I'm wondering , again, if all is as it seems."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2004)

Nurthk takes a mental note of who has come downstairs thus far. He places a forkful of bacon in his mouth and waits for Hiritus to show up.

_Hmm, now that I think of it, I never did ask much about all of this did I? The elf knew the old man I think, I should keep an ear out for stuff of note... Heh, who am I kiddin', I woulda tagged along regardless of what they were doin'._



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "No, no, seriously, I'm gonna go get my armor repaired and I'll have to get some new arrows, care to join me? You, Nurthk? Or anyone else?"




"I need some things tended to, sure I'll come along," he replies, "And I use soap thank you, isn't my fault orcs naturaly sweat a lot."

He takes a swig from the tankard next to his plate.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 17, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Raven of clan Cwdmyr, pleased to meet you", Raven says, as he extends his hand. "We were just talking about you and Fendric. Say, you were there as well when you met this supposed Exantrius. Didn't it strike you as odd that he was carrying this evil ring? And this whole letter delivering thinghy, and all that has happened?" He holds up his hands "I don't wanna offend you, Fendric, you're a good man through and through, and I know you wouldn't do anything to hurt anyone, but, well, I'm not as good a person as you are. I'm a mean suspicious basterd, and I'm wondering, again, if all is as it seems."



Fendric arrives downstairs just as Raven introduces himself to Aerda. Sitting across from Shavah, Fendric picks up the conversation from there:

"Hmm? Oh, yes, the letters. And the ring. Pelor Preserve Us in the Light, but I have had the same doubts creeping to the forefront of my mind as you have, Raven. The very same, so I suppose it matters not where you believe yourself to stand between good and evil, to see things as they are.

Anyway, I can tell all of you two things that I believe with certainty as regards the letters and the ring: while the ring -was- tainted, the letters certainly are not. I verified them, with the guidance of my god, and I have no doubt that even if they did elude that detection, that a letter, even if magicked, would be no match for the Jury of Sages.

But many answers elude me still: Why, as you point out, did Exantrius wear that accursed ring? Was he who he says he was? What do these letters say? And why, oh why, does conflict and calamity follow us like a bad rash?"

Fendric looks up to see a barmaid set a plate of rabbit, bread and a mug before him, with a trepidation worthy of one whose job it is to feed the balrog each morning. Mumbling a sheepish apology, he reaches for coin, producing 5 silver for her before he returns to his conversation.

"So, yes, I was hoping to get at least one of those nagging questions answered today, May the Light Reveal It To Be So. Pelor may prefer to work mysteriously, but His Humble Servant likes his circumstances in the open, where he can see them."

Fendric takes a bite of rabbit and begins work on his meal, occasionally stealing a glance at Hiritus and Shavah, and listening to find out if either one of them could hate him any more than they already must.

[Sense Motive on H & S: 19 +4 = 23. They spent the night together, didn't they? Hiritus probably thinks he's fallen because of it.]

[_Yes, THAT's good, Fendric: referring to yourself as a separate person will most definitely prevent them from believing you to be a doddering half-wit who cannot form cohesive sentences. The acolytes dying in Hedrogura would be so proud..._]

Eyes downcast, Fendric continues his meal.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2004)

Oliver looks puzzled to see the elf and his bushy brows furrow. _How in the...?_ He squints suspiciously and looks up for the man who'd guided them to this dark and inebriated encounter. He keeps a watchful eye on the proceedings, and makes a brief warding gesture when Shavah speaks of Hextor. He puts his hand on her arm. Something about Aerda's appearance makes the Oliver uneasy. Too much of coincidence weaving the lives of this fellowship together. Too much coincidence or too much meddling of gods and demons. 

"Don't think we were properly introduced at the 'Horde. Oliver." The old man nods a tight greeting to the mysterious elf, but still can't help but look admiringly at the regal bird.

***********

Oliver wakes early but doesn't come down until most are half through their meals. His eyes are shadowed and his step unsteady. His eyes are shiny and bright and the pale skin around his eyes blotched and red. 

He sniffs loudly a runny nose, "Think I'm coming down with something. Again." He sits carefully, knees popping. His hands go through their swift and subtle check of blades and pouches and buttoned flies. 

He eats quickly, watching the verbal sparring at the table and the various moods as they fly and flicker about. _Good, tension keeps us sharp._ He looks at the elf, an appraising look in his eye._ And mistrust sharper. _He nods to Raven's questions, around a mouthful of crusty bread he manages, "Yeph, I haf som 'tuff 'at 'eeds," He pauses, swallowing properly and clears his throat. "...some stuff that needs seeing to. Come up and get me when you're ready to leave." He coughs and his eyes redden, tearing up. "Dammit. Just got over the last miserable..." He stands, creaking joints and all, and hustles upstairs to feed Winkle, muttering darkly to himself.

He passes Fendric on his way up and the half-elf's keen ears _think_ they may have discerned a greeting.

OOC: Out of town until late Monday.


----------



## wings (Sep 17, 2004)

*Greets*

Aerda busies himself to lighting his pipe, giving Raven's hand a firm a shake as he can, which isnt very firm at all. "I was there, yes. A point in his defense; it was we who recognized him..."

Astrule made some soft chitterings, and with a nod Aerda shrugged the bird off his shoulder casually. The bird takes quick flight, over the heads of patrons and gliding vertically through the space of the door and the bulk of an entering customer (who in surprise presses himself to the door frame).

Placing the pipe between his teeth, he lounges back in his chair, propping a leg over the armrest. He watches as Oliver rambles himself down and up the stairs, sniffling the whole way.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 17, 2004)

Shavah shrugs, becoming visibly embarrassed as Aerda overhears. "'Bad omen' was a bad choice of words... Forgive me. I was merely commenting on your, ah, _demeanor._" She clenches her whole face, it seems. "We've been short on levity for a while now, understand. You came in a bit too soon and reminded us all that we had to get back to work... And that our work was serious. My apologies, though..."

She seems eager enough to go get armor tended, as well -- a chance to get out of this increasingly awkward situation.

Fendric: As far as your suspicions about her and Hiritus' behavior... Can't be certain from the look of it alone, but it could definitely explain their behavior.

...

Before too much more discussion can be had on Exantrius, his letters, his ring or his intentions, Aerda recieves his drink, tall, shimmering... Looking down into it, he can see the shape of a key, refracted through the water from beneath the glass. It's a small, bright, silvery thing, with a small symbol inscribed on its head: A constellation of overlapping overlapping, too many and small to count, but describing a clear spiral patterns, of sorts...

The same insignia appears on a small plaque marking a door along the far wall -- one of many which, when this room was a gambling hall the night before, had seen the passage of many a wealthy-looking man, to and from purposes unknown. They have fallen into disuse in the late morning, so far.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

OoC:Argh...wasn't subscribed to this one (III). My online presence has been a bit lax as-of-late, though that is changing right now. Welcome back Wings.
Spot total is 17

IG

'Aerda you old rascal. and the good Sir Astrule I see as well! Ah, things are lookin' up my Fellows, we have a _Wizard_ among our ranks again.
I should think that the forces of Darkness will just pack up their gearand shuffle off, if they know what's good for them.'

Niccolo cheerily hums a tune, a bit too loud it seems. It is almost as if he is trying to annoy those with a hangover...


Off-Topic(sorry): Drinking Contest posted in Haunted Halls of Stronepike...hehehe


----------



## wings (Sep 22, 2004)

*The Key*

Aerda grins at Niccolo, performing a slight bow and flourish of hand. "If only that was so."

Shavah gave her explanation, and while she became more and more awkward, Aerda's painted grin never twitched. "I hate to think I broke the mood of levity," he says, "But indeed it is a serious and present task that we persue. While I may not have faced the same hardships you all have, wrestling with the evil artefact and the solitary trip o'er the mountains took their toll on me as well."

Taking up the glass his eyes widen slightly as he notices the key glimmering under the surface of the clear liquid. Slipping his first two fingers in the glass he retreives the key, and sliding it against his palm. Standing he motioned for those still near to follow him. 

Moving across the room he found a cloth with which to dry his hands and the key, and then continued to the plaque-marked door. Pushing the key into the lock of the door, and clearing the tumblers with a deft twist of the wrist he pushes it wide enough to admit his frame and motioned the others in with him.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 23, 2004)

Fendric got up as Aerda motioned them to follow. As Aerda passed through the door, Fendric followed immediately behind.

"We could certainly use a change of luck as of late, Pelor Willing."

[Fendric is dressed for the day - chain shirt armor, mantle on top, flail holstered to a belt-loop. And of course, silver holy symbol around his neck.]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 23, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [Fendric is dressed for the day - chain shirt armor, mantle on top, flail holstered to a belt-loop. And of course, silver holy symbol around his neck.]



"Good to see you dressed up and ready to smite evrything that's in our way. " Raven sais looking at Fendrick and smiling. "That means I've at least got one whom I know isn't too hung-over to watch my back when things get rough."
Lowering his voice a bit.
"Anyway, what I said last night about a man needing to know who he is, I didn't just say it because I was drunk, I mean it."
And, as much to his friends as to Fendrick, he says
"So, you wanna come with us to an armourer or a weaponsmith, after whatever it is that's in there? I figure that" and a twinkle appears in his eye "if he rips you off hard enough, _I_ might get a better deal." Big grin "We'll have to see if we can get you some better armour. We'll probably need it in the next few days, if I know our luck."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 23, 2004)

Nurthk finishes his meal and wipes the corners of his mouth. He gets up in time to follow the others to the door in question.

"So what exactly is going on?" he asks, noticing Aerda unlock the door and head through.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 24, 2004)

The door opens slowly, revealing a small windowless room of well-varnished wood, at the center of which stands a well-varnished table, behind which sits a well-travelled man...

"Come in," he invites. "Come in."

He is dressed in black from throat to glove; a black hat, long-brimmed and pompous, sits on the table before him. He is bald from crown to chin, although the candlelight reveals the blond ends of stubble; intentionally bald, but not keeping up on it well.

"Won't you sit down? And close the door behind you, please."

He seems to address Aerda, mostly... Thin lips, long nose, long lines through the cheeks. And blue eyes: Eyes so blue, if you look too close, you'd swear there were clouds...

"Now," he says, as everyone assembles -- there are only three seats, situated across from him, one with proportioned clearly for someone of Niccolo's stature... For the rest, there is only standing room, but enough of it. "I think it's best we take turns telling each other everything we know, if we think it may be relevant."

He grins, as though he's proposed an absolutely _jolly_ game.

"So let me get started..." He thinks, trying to decide what to lay on you first... But he gives the impression as well that it's all for show, and that he's thought long about this already. "Ah, yes: The ring that Aerda buried has taken a wild little journey, and should be arriving in town sometime this evening or tomorrow morning, on the hand of a redheaded idiot from a village the foot of these mountains. You probably want to be somewhere else by the then... But let me ask, what have _you_ all seen and done since parting paths with the young bird?"


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2004)

Oliver senses the gravity of the situation, but isn't sure what's happening and decides to buy some time. Sniffing an increasingly runny nose he says feigning sincerity, "Winkle? I just fed him his breakfast. And since then I haven't done much, but come down here with my armor to take for repairs." He pats a bundle under his arm with a gnarled, knobby and grimly-tattooed hand.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 24, 2004)

Nurthk's eyes narrow suspiciously at the man in black, he opens his mouth to speak sternly with him, try to get some clarification on what he means by 'young bird', but Oliver gets the first word in. Nurthk keeps his mouth shut and waits for a better moment to vent.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 24, 2004)

The man tilts his head at Oliver, not sure at all what to make of his response.

"Interesting," he says, slowly. "But I was referring to..."

He turns toward Fendric and Niccolo, not sure what to do with Oliver.

"Your travel, to here from Bethel, did it go well? It seems you arrived here a bit later than your full-elven friend... Had to sell off your horses, maybe?"

The last part he addresses solely to Niccolo: "If you needed help, you should have called on me, young tailor. I could have arranged _something_, I'm sure."

(OOC: Niccolo has met this man before, if you haven't made that connection yet. Shortly before Aerda was sent off with the ring. I can dig up a link to the original conversation, if you need it, but can't find it.)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 25, 2004)

Raven hangs back, letting the others do the talking.

_Who on Oerth may you be? Yeah right, let's tell you all we know. And burying an evil ring? By Gods, now there's a good way to get rid of it. Well done, I must say. Might as well give it to a hobbit or such. Not that I know how to get rid of an evil ring. Toss it down a vulcano, perhaps, if most vulcanoes weren't crawling with orcs and other nasties. Hmm._


----------



## dpdx (Sep 26, 2004)

The Mysterious Man said:
			
		

> "Won't you sit down? And close the door behind you, please."



Fendric takes a seat across from the man, warily looking at him, left hand on holy symbol as he does so...



> "Now," he says, as everyone assembles -- there are only three seats, situated across from him, one with proportioned clearly for someone of Niccolo's stature... For the rest, there is only standing room, but enough of it. "I think it's best we take turns telling each other everything we know, if we think it may be relevant."



Fendric's resolve steels in front of him. Silently, he stares back at the man, waiting it would seem for him to go first.



> "So let me get started..." He thinks, trying to decide what to lay on you first... But he gives the impression as well that it's all for show, and that he's thought long about this already. "Ah, yes: The ring that Aerda buried has taken a wild little journey, and should be arriving in town sometime this evening or tomorrow morning, on the hand of a redheaded idiot from a village the foot of these mountains. You probably want to be somewhere else by the then... But let me ask, what have _you_ all seen and done since parting paths with the young bird?"



Fendric's cold stare turns to a placid look of confusion. Eyebrows raised for a moment as if to try to remember a young bird, Fendric believes now that they are, at long last, face to face with Thedoric.



> He turns toward Fendric and Niccolo, not sure what to do with Oliver.
> 
> "Your travel, to here from Bethel, did it go well? It seems you arrived here a bit later than your full-elven friend... Had to sell off your horses, maybe?"
> 
> The last part he addresses solely to Niccolo: "If you needed help, you should have called on me, young tailor. I could have arranged something, I'm sure."



"Thedoric, I presume? It would explain a lot if you were."

Fendric's eyes leave the man for a split-second, to address Aerda. "Was it your intention to lead us to this man?"

Fendric continues to stare at the man as he awaits Aerda's answer. His left hand strays to his chest, where can be found his silver medallion of Pelor. Peripherally, he looks for Hiritus - and his reaction.

[ _At the end of this month, I'll be back to DSL with a much-improved PC. Post frequency will increase as a result. Thanks for bearing with me._ ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 26, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Thedoric, I presume? It would explain a lot if you were."




It takes a moment for the man to answer -- he seems confused by the phrase itself. But when that moment is over, and recognition comes, he grins slightly.

"I've never gone by that name, nor have others used it for me, to my knowledge..." He shrugs. "But, for purposes of our exchange, that's useful insight: There is a man, Thedoric," he recites to himself, making a show of recording it to memory. "The White Birds haven't met him yet. But he's probably quite important."

He produces a pipe, lights it slowly.

"I'll help you in kind. There is a man, Dartath. You haven't met _him_ yet, either, but he knows you pretty well, all the same. Or some of you."

Puffing away, he produces a ring from his breast pocket, a simple silver thing.

"_He_ made the ring you wore, the ring worn by the old knight, understand. Take a look:"

He holds _his_ ring out in front of you, and gently blows smoke through it... into it... letting it linger about the center. And as he holds it closer, uncomfortably close, no doubt, an image on the other side resolves: Rocky hills, uncultivated countryside. You've passed there recently enough to recognize the road coming into Eivanrach.

"As far as I've bothered, I've managed to steal a look through... But I have every reason to believe that from _his_ end, that ring is capable of much more than looking. One case being the villageboy who marches it here relentlessly, for no apparent reason... Another being the orc whose hand he took it from, after that orc had marched _him_self to death -- or near enough that the boy's slings finished the job easily, at least."

He blows out the image, closes his hand about his ring, and pockets it unceremoniously.

"But never mind that story -- I imagine it will be of no consequence to you, at this point. And neither will the ring itself be of consequence, so long as you keep moving, and cover your tracks well. But that is really up to you."

He sets down his pipe now, which still smolders lightly, and clasps his hand together.

"The reason I tell you this story -- this man Dartath, he is, ah... an old friend... or old enemy..." He seems to find both of these words wholly inappropriate. "An old _rival_, I think expresses it best. We play a game, and it is a very simple game: What I try to do, he tries to undo, and _vice versa_."

He leans back in his chair, palms flat against one another.

"And what you have to do with any of it? I'm not sure, yet. But the reason I tell you this story: If you _agreed_ with whatever it is he's up to, and I haven't figured that part out yet, myself, but if you _agreed_ with it, there's no use for the ring, now, is there? So I can only assume you'd disagree with it, and I _know_ I'd disagree with it, so... And that means we are on the same side, or close enough to it. And that's the reason I tell you this, so perhaps you'll trust me a bit with else I have to tell you, and what more I need to know... Or at least, that your suspicions will be eased a _bit_, and we can find some line of discussion that will be mutually beneficial."



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> Peripherally, he looks for Hiritus - and his reaction.




Looking back at Hiritus, from time to time, it's clear that his suspicions haven't been eased a bit, or for a moment.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 28, 2004)

Fendric takes in the man's information. As the man demonstrates the ring, Fendric instantly recognizes the road to Eivanrach. The ring itself might even be familiar, as little as Fendric got to see it before...

"But this man you speak of, Dartath, what does he want with us?

Anyway, it is fair that as much as you have told us, we shall tell you. I am Brother Fendric, from what must by now be the ruins of Hedrogura. We were approached several weeks past by a Knight, Sir Exantrius, who foretold accurately of the ruin of my City and many others like it in the Realm, brought about by a man he called Thedoric. If that was indeed you, you would not sit down and talk to us, I'm afraid. 

He told us, this, Thedoric... had been corrupted by taint, and out of anger and confusion did he lay such waste. Sir Exantrius has since passed into the Light, so we carry on his work. That we are standing here, survived, from various obstacles and attacks since then, should tell you of our mettle.

Our work is before us this day, and immediately so. Then may we leave Eivanrach.

But I would remain here a moment longer if you could match your observation to our situation. We believe the ring is sinister, that is why we disposed of it. That it has been retrieved speaks the lie to everything we have been told as yet, that Exantrius is not who he says he is, did not die, or exists yet as another person. The Light Shines Strangely Sometimes, Yet It Shines.

And still, I am curious. Why should we fear a redheaded simpleton with that ring, and who are the White Birds?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 28, 2004)

The man in black listens carefully, eyelids blinking, seeming to catch the details between lashes: Names, opinions, events...



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "And still, I am curious. Why should we fear a redheaded simpleton with that ring, and who are the White Birds?"




"_You_ are the Birds. I judged from the banner the small one was weaving... I should apologize, but I forget easily that you don't know yourselves by the names I've invented -- I mostly know you from what I've peeked in on through the ring, which does not include voices or sounds, or a number of things... So I've had a lot of blanks to fill in.

As far as the simpleton is concerned... I don't think he's a direct threat, exactly, but as of this moment you have a big advantage in terms of _information_... I can't imagine he expects any of you to wear the thing, but just getting it near you might be enough to answer any questions he might have. I don't know how deep the ring can look, for sure, but if it's worth digging up and sending all this way... I'd imagine it can look pretty deep. And if he finds out that _you've_ met _me_..."

He opens his eyes wide, shakes his head theatrically.

"So long as he still thinks he can use you for _his_ ends, you'll go unopposed... On one hand, that gives you a lot more freedom, and on the other, it leaves whatever task he's meant you to perform uncompleted. But if he thinks you're acting on my behalf, or even pursuing your own agenda... He'll start playing against you, and he'll find a way to advance his plans without you. _That_ is why you should worry about the redheaded idiot."

He leans back, shrugs. "But to match my observation to your situation: Yes, the ring is _sinister_, as you put it... By your criteria and mine, at least. It is an instrument of control, and you don't take slaves unless volunteers cannot be found.

As for the knight, Exantrius... By my observation, your doubts are valid, but I wouldn't throw out any advice or instruction he gave you too hastily. Like you, he wore the ring, which means, like you, he was not a volunteer for his part... And I can't imagine that the ring's influence over such a man was, or could have been, very complete. He was subtle in handling _you_... I doubt a man of his apparent experience and wisdom would be treated any less carefully." He treats it all casually, but there is something in his voice that suggests he was taken to admire Exantrius in much the same manner as you.

"So any direction the knight may have given you could have been misleading, or his intentions could have been genuine... Most likely, unfortunately, it was a crafted mix of both. I'd be careful of your own apparent best interest, for some time yet: It may be quite contrary to your interests."

He takes a breath, sighing in mock exhaustion for all this talk.

"And regarding your first question, I don't have a clear guess at the moment as to _what_ he would want with you, but clearly he has some intention. So, to that end, tell me: Just what direction _did_ Exantrius give you?"

_(OOC: See the OOC Thread for a post that is probably confusing and vague, if you're having the same gut reaction to this character that I know I'd be having.)_


----------



## dpdx (Sep 29, 2004)

Fendric squirms a little bit before answering the question.

"We are messengers, sent by Sir Exantrius to give warning to cities of Thedoric's approach, and his ends.

Since I appear to have been wrong about who you are, would you now please inform us of your identity?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 29, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "We are messengers, sent by Sir Exantrius to give warning to cities of Thedoric's approach, and his ends.
> 
> Since I appear to have been wrong about who you are, would you now please inform us of your identity?"




"My identity?" He shrugs, as though you'd just asked if he's seen your hammer, or your writing chalk. "Aside from what you know about me, there's not really much to tell. I'm a petty schemer and a thwarter of petty schemes... Certainly no one important."

He considers the subject for a bit.

"If you need a name for me," he says, "I've gone by Kester, of late... But I've found that names are more useful for the people they _don't_ refer to, so I don't bother to keep to them much."

He leans forward, becoming again the questioner.

"Now, you say you are messengers, bringing warning to cities... What warning is that, may I ask? I'm as good a representative of this city as any, of any city as any... What message do you bring _me_, about this Thedoric?"


----------



## wings (Sep 29, 2004)

"Yes, The message. We aren't actually privy to it, as they are but sealed envelopes as far as our undertanding goes," he sighs, "The contents are unknown to us." He stands, leaning against the wall with Astrule perched on the back of one of the chairs. 

He raises one leg, bending at the knee to bring his foot within hand's-reach. He pulls a thin silver dagger, and says, "I have prepared a spell that would allow me to mend the seal after breaking it." The blade of silver flashes over his knuckles as he deftly manipulates it in his hand.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2004)

Oliver chokes. "Are you all mad?!" 

He gets himself under control and explains, his gruff gravelly voice a little nasal with the onset of his cold, "This man - who knows entirely too much about us for my comfort - tells us that the ring Exantrius had is sinister and allowed this Dartath to spy on us and is best gotten rid of. Then he makes an elaborate show of smoke and magic with a ring that sees far away images. How do we know _this isn't _the ring the farm-boy is supposed to be carrying to us? Or that _he,_" he stabs a crooked finger at the seated man, "_Isn't_ this Dartath himself."

_Assuming there is ANY truth to his words. Though, 'any liar worth his salt always seasons lies with truth.'_

He pauses deliberately letting the words sink in and sniffs his red, runny nose, "Fendric, Aerda, Niccolo - I would carefully consider any exchange of information with Kester. All due respect, of course, sir." Oliver nods, squinting at the man suspiciously.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 29, 2004)

Nurthk remains stone-faced and wary. Gazing down upon proceedings and paying particular attention to Fendric.

_Don't know enough about this... I'll just back up Fendric on whatever choice he makes._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 30, 2004)

Kester ignores the rest, and turns his attention solely toward Oliver for the moment.

"Fair points... But for my part, how do I know you aren't Thedoric? How do I know this Thedoric _exists_, for that matter? Anything you tell me could be a lie... You know how little I've seen of you, so I'd be easy to convince, and then you could get all of _my_ answers at no cost to yourself." He shrugs. "I imagine you tell the truth, though, for the same reason I do: Because your success is mine as well. If you don't believe that to be the case... Then I invite you to play me for a fool. I can't imagine it pains you much to listen to what I have to say -- so give me that much, at least."

Shavah is unimpressed.

"It pains me," she says, turning toward Raven. "So, care to find an armory? The smith we met last night seemed fair..."

She glances toward Oliver as well, but doesn't move to leave until she's sure someone else will come along. Kester, for his part, looks away while you figure it out, absent-mindedly petting his own neck...


----------



## dpdx (Sep 30, 2004)

wings said:
			
		

> "Yes, The message. We aren't actually privy to it, as they are but sealed envelopes as far as our undertanding goes," he sighs, "The contents are unknown to us." He stands, leaning against the wall with Astrule perched on the back of one of the chairs.
> 
> He raises one leg, bending at the knee to bring his foot within hand's-reach. He pulls a thin silver dagger, and says, "I have prepared a spell that would allow me to mend the seal after breaking it."



"Please, not here. Oliver is right, and furthermore, this man doesn't need to trouble himself with the contents of the letter, that is for the people to which it is addressed."

Fendric turns to Kester. "Our message, based on nothing but what we've heard from Sir Exantrius, and not having read the letters, is this: Do not let this man, Thedoric, seek to divide the citizens of your fair city against each other. Trust each other. Stand together. For otherwise will see the ruin of this city, and possibly your doom.

You seem to know a lot. Do you know of Hedrogura? It is presently under siege from Thedoric, his host, and whatever he could cobble together of the hateful and petty of Hedrogura, Oliver here can attest to that. We could have been back there ourselves, making a last stand at my home Temple, but instead, in giving his life to send us on this mission, Exantrius may have saved ours. And so, while we have not looked at any of the letters we are honor-bound to deliver, I pledge my life and my faith to the message I just gave you, May the Light See It True.

So begging your pardon, good sir, but my fellows and I fail to understand how a redheaded dullard, even with a ring of scrying and slavery, would live to see his next Dawn were he visibly arrayed against us. And I am not used to deciphering nuances and riddles about how such a ring might affect our mission. We are unbowed, and undefeated, as we must be. For to accept defeat, we would be no more.

So speak to us plainly, if it is in your nature, and you will see us continue to be worthy of that same request. We judge noone. We do not, at the moment, have time to consider petty schemes, lest they affect our decidedly UNpetty, 'scheme.'

And speak quickly, for we are restless and now overdue at our next appointment."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 30, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Trust each other. Stand together. For otherwise will see the ruin of this city, and possibly your doom."




"That is a good message, and one they would have done well to follow in Bethel, when we first met." He looks to Niccolo at that, seeming to think it a plain statement. "It's open war there, now, you know. Between the Knights of Heironeous and the secular guard... Before long, I imagine the same folks who took Hedrogura will be involved. _They're_ an interesting topic -- a wide variety of militias united under no clear banner, with no clear leader. They're being paid well, that much is known, but who's paying? Yet to be determined. That has _me_ suspicious, I assure you."

He smiles.

"And before you think me too all-knowing, I only know this because I've been visiting military folk on a regular basis lately, ever since the first signs of rebellion in Dalmar. I recommend you make a habit of the same -- it's quite a bit more informative than the common gossip."



> "So begging your pardon, good sir, but my fellows and I fail to understand how a redheaded dullard, even with a ring of scrying and slavery, would live to see his next Dawn were he visibly arrayed against us. And I am not used to deciphering nuances and riddles about how such a ring might affect our mission."




"To put it simply: If, through the ring, Dartath can read minds, then merely bringing it into your presence will reveal a great deal -- your intentions, your plans, and most importantly, the fact that you have met _me._ Which is bad for me, because at the moment, he's still leaving a number of things -- _clues,_ if you will -- out in the open, under the assumption that I'm not looking.

But worse for you: If he knows you've met me, he's apt to decide that you are no longer useful or helpful to him, and possibly dangerous. In which case he will do whatever he deems necessary to neutralize you... Which might simply mean finding someone else to deliver the letters, or the message they contain, or whatever it is he _wants_ for you to be doing. Or it might mean arranging your death -- I should note that the ring was sent out of Bethel on the hand of an assassin. I have a feeling that this had more to do with her non-lethal skills, that she might sneak up on you... But I expect that there was a contingency in mind, as well."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 30, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Shavah is unimpressed.
> 
> "It pains me," she says, turning toward Raven. "So, care to find an armory? The smith we met last night seemed fair..."



"We will go into town in a moment. I'm staying here for a little while more. this tapistry of truths half-truths and lies is very interresting, especially for an easily-confused country bumpkin like me." He turns a smile to the stranger. "Now tell me again, why is it that as soon as we mention waiting for the redhead that all of the sudden an assassin is mentioned? I mean, the knight was carrying the ring, then our elven friend burried the ring, and then the redhead takes it of a half-dead half- orc. Now, was the half-orc a female assassin, or is my simple brain messing up information?" Mockingly faking surprise : "Or no,... YOU could be withholding information. Gods, what a surprise."
"Mister, you're not bloody making a bloody good impression. My good friend Fendric there is showing remarkable restraint, but my much shorter supply is getting at and end. I'm not bloody impressed by the key in the mug thinghy, any cheap rogue could have done that. You've done nothing but telling us vague, double-sided views, things that could, by a good-willing man, be interpreted as help, but in fact it's all a puff of smoke."
He visibly tries to keep a rein on his temper, lowering his voice again, calming down a little.
"By your own mouth you're playing a game with your " mock imitation of teh strangers voice " old friend, or enemy, or rival."
"Well, because of these games there's a civil war going on, people are dying. Why would we believe you to be on our side? You've been spying on us, so you have told us yourself. Well, unless you start speaking plain truths, and start giving plain answers, you can go bugger your uncle with a big hammer, for all I care."


OOC : sorry, blew my will save


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "But worse for you: If he knows you've met me, he's apt to decide that you are no longer useful or helpful to him, and possibly dangerous. In which case he will do whatever he deems necessary to neutralize you... Which might simply mean finding someone else to deliver the letters, or the message they contain, or whatever it is he _wants_ for you to be doing. Or it might mean arranging your death -- I should note that the ring was sent out of Bethel on the hand of an assassin. I have a feeling that this had more to do with her non-lethal skills, that she might sneak up on you... But I expect that there was a contingency in mind, as well."



Fendric looks back at Kester as if he begins to understand. "
Thank you for your forthrightness, but I now have three new questions:

First, how do you know that we are at all part of this game you play with Dartath? As far as is evident, we have only come to the aid of Exantrius, a Knight of the Radiant Order, on a mission of peace and solidarity. If you believe that Exantrius was Dartath, under false identity, I could understand, but the only evidence I have seen to support that claim is the attack of one shaman in the goblin village, which if you were scrying Exantrius at the time with that ring you would have seen yourself. As it was, the entire remainder of the village stood idly by in shock and horror, which if Exantrius were just some player of games disguised as a Radiant Knight, they would not have done. Before that he entered my Temple, which were he tainted, he could not have done.

Secondly, I visited the Holy Judgement of My God on these very letters, and He did not reveal them to be tainted, which they must have been if they were crafted with malevolent purpose. In any case, if you have your suspicions that these letters we deliver are entirely counter to our stated mission, would you care to accompany us to our next delivery, forthwith?

We can converse on the way there, and if you could risk being seen with us, you could sate your own curiosity and speed us on our way out of Eivanrach, both. But I do not believe us to be led by the hand of a 'trickster'. As Raven said, the pestilence that plagues this land is not a mere parlor game, lest you believe yourselves to be Gods. Nor do I believe Exantrius was compelled by evil to deliver the letters that he entrusted to me, whether he wore the ring or not. In any case, I believe our next recipient shall give us the truth about that, and again I extend my invitation for your presence at the dawning of our understanding.

And finally, what is this madness of which you speak, regarding the ring leaving Bethel on the hand of an assassin?  You see before you the man who sent the now recovered ring out of Bethel." Fendric sweeps his hand to indicate Aerda.

"He is no more an assassin than I am for having slain enemies in the course of defending myself. I have meditated under the same stars as he. Our only argument did not come to blows; I've had worse relationships among certain of the acolytes of my Temple. "

Fendric slumps back in his chair. "Aerda, do you have anything to add?


----------



## wings (Oct 4, 2004)

*Huh.*

With a shrug he slips the dagger back to it's place, continuing to watch the affairs of men and their conversation. Fendric speaks well and on points he can agree with, so he let's the cleric speak without interruption.

When he is called on, Aerda shakes his head, "The ring was buried, but I am sure it's possible that it's made itself discovered once more. I thought I had done well enough, but I suppose that is not the case."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "It pains me," she says, turning toward Raven. "So, care to find an armory? The smith we met last night seemed fair..."






			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "We will go into town in a moment. I'm staying here for a little while more. this tapistry of truths half-truths and lies is very interresting, especially for an easily-confused country bumpkin like me."





_Hmm, Raven's quite capable should anything arise. If he's going to keep an eye on proceedings that frees me up..._

Nurthk shuffles over to speak quietly with Shavah.

"My presence is somewhat redundant, so if you're anxious to go now I could tag along," he suggests.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 4, 2004)

Raven: The man twists uncomfortably, but patiently, as you let loose at him. "That sort of attitude won't help us much here, but I think it will do wonders for your survivability out there, so I can't fault you for it. In response to your question, I've been perfectly consistent, and the only information I've 'withheld' is the stuff that hasn't been relevant. If you feel I'm being unclear, then ask for clarity; I have nothing to gain by confusing you." He scratches roughly at a blemish of his cheek, looking back over to Fendric.

Fendric: In response to your questions,



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> First, how do you know that we are at all part of this game you play with Dartath?




"I can only assume that if you wore the ring -- if he _let_ you wear the ring -- then he must have had some plan for you. The fact that he's sent it out toward you in this city, now agrees with that assumption."



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> would you care to accompany us to our next delivery, forthwith?




He seems uncomfortable with the idea at first, but doesn't answer; instead, he sucks at the air in his mouth, plays with it, plays with it... "Yes, I could do that. It would be fun."



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> regarding the ring leaving Bethel on the hand of an assassin




"I was simply too broad with that term -- by _leaving Bethel_, I meant that area, after it had been buried. Your friend is a good sort. I like him."

Aerda: "You've done quite well... That we're having this conversation is proof of that. The ring is not something I'd worry about, especially once you get out on a less predictable course... You know it's coming, so just step out of the way. You'll be fine."

Nurthk: Shavah wordlessly exits with Nurthk (and anyone else who wants to visit a blacksmith), closing the door behind her.

"To Gilter's? Or do you have another idea?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "To Gilter's? Or do you have another idea?"




"Gilter's sounds good," he agrees with a nod, and gathers his things.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 9, 2004)

At Fendrics invitation, Raven's head jerks up. He then slowly shakes his head, a frown of disapproval on his face.

_Fendric, what are you getting us into this time? He's not to be trusted._ 

As the group leaves the private room, Raven will politely give right of way to fendric and his "guest", and with a little nod to Oliver, will take up position next to the stranger, on the opposite side of the lutist.

_You try something funny, and you'll have either me or Oliver in your back. And that will hurt._


----------



## dpdx (Oct 9, 2004)

Fendric watches Nurthk and Shavah leave the room, then turns back to Kester and the assembled group that remains.

"Well, it would appear that we have some more time to sort matters out before it is time to arrive at our destination, Praise the Gods. But not much, by your estimate, so I shall attempt to be succinct. Such has been difficult for me, so bear along, if you would.

Now, to your first question. I have never worn the ring, nor had anyone but Sir Exantrius while he was still alive. We only discovered the ring at all after we discovered his death. Of course, a ring on the finger of such a man as Sir Exantrius could only be beneficial, or so we thought at the time. But after he had met the Light, while it was around, even unworn, we felt a sense of foreboding, as if doom struck nigh upon our next action. Finally, we determined to be rid of it, and Aerda graciously volunteered for the task. As sorry as I am to have seen him leave us then, I am as grateful to see him now.

Now I only wear this ring."

Fendric holds up his gift from the halflings, attached as it has been to his finger.

"As to your acceptance of our invitation, I am pleased. We shall set out upon the return of the others, may it be of haste, and once concluded, we may move on.

So, I wish to know of the services available in this Free City. Which Temples are present here, what is available for purchase or trade, and what entity is responsible for Eivanrach's protection and welfare. As you mentioned earlier, good horses would do for us, and there are other things that I for one would consider having along on our trip away from here, if they could be had reasonably. I would appreciate your knowledge in this regard."

[Gather Information: 13 +4 = 17.]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 10, 2004)

OoC:Sorry, I have been away, and ENWorldunsubscribed me to boot...

IG

Frowning at this Kester, silent until now, Niccolo sighs and says in a weary tone'My Good Sir, when last you and I met, you were full of vaguaries, half-truths and strange conditions with regards to what I must do.
We Gnomes have ever been lovers of Games and Riddles, as any know, but there comes a time when such things are to be left behind. People are not Marionettes to be pulled at, this way and that, for the amusement of two pompous would-be   
_Powers-Behind-the-Throne_...
Time is drawing short for you, I think, and for your _rival_ in whatever game you play at. I will warn you that in some Games, one mistakes a Pawn for a Knight, or a Knight for a Pawn, but realizes his mistake far too late.
Me, I am more of a Fool, as far as Archtypes go, or perhaps that is merely what I seem to you.
Ware your hands, lest the Pieces decide to strike at those who claim to move them. Some Games have quite a high stakes involvement, indeed...'

With that, Niccolo turns and departs the room, pondering all that he has heard.

OoC: Perform-Oratory roll 17, total 25


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 11, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> 'People are not Marionettes to be pulled at, this way and that, for the amusement of two pompous would-be _Powers-Behind-the-Throne_...




"For what it's worth, I agree -- I _am_ speaking with you directly, after all. Hearing words like those, I'm convinced I've made the right choice."

As Niccolo exits, Kester turns back to Fendric.

"There is a Temple of Pelor here, and a fairly well-established one. Boccob, Wee Jas, Kord, and Moradin also have temples, though Boccob's is the only one that I'd call sizeable, and they don't hold public services. Heironeous has a small garrison not too far North. In general, though, the commonfolk worship privately, or not at all."

He massages his scalp as he continues his dry description of local life.

"Public affairs are governed by a small senate, which has developed into something of a dynastic affair... The civic guard is the only standing defensive organization, but they're mostly for show. War, crime, and other situations which necessitate violence are rare... When they do occur, there are enough willing and able combatants among the private population to resolve things effectively. Although any citizen could be called a soldier -- they all have _ranks_ -- only a handful actively participate in military affairs. There are a few private councils who attend to matters of war in times of peace, the largest being the Helms... Not their real name, but it's what everyone calls them. The friend of mine who reintroduced you to Aerda is a Helm. They have no real authority, in an official sense, but they make a point of maintaining preparedness anyway. They're good people to know.

As for commerce, it's a good city for that. Being from Hedrogura I trust you'll know to avoid the street merchants -- although standards are higher in this city, so sellers too aggressive or wares too shoddy are quickly driven out. The standing shops are generally of good quality, and there's a cluster of those just down the road, a stable among them. You won't find _bargains_, exactly, but you'll find well-made things... Beyond that, there are many private dealers, so if you don't see what you're looking for out in the open, talk to some shopkeepers and see if they know anyone, and eventually you should be able to find anything. I'd advise seeming friendly and disinterested... With luck, they'll simply let you know how to contact a dealer rather than taking the trouble to _refer_ you... Otherwise, you'll be paying extra for that shopkeeper's commission.

Of course, I can arrange for anything you need, as well... But I understand if you'd rather not have that kind of help from me, at this point."

He stretches his arms, glancing catlike at the ceiling.

"Is that everything you need to know, just now? You may want to go ahead and catch up with your friends, and go about your purchases... Then, when you're ready to deliver your message, just come by and get me, if you still want me to tag along. Fair?"

_(OOC: Uriel, don't sweat any disappearances, especially when you come back with posts as good as that 

Also, regarding the shopping spree, I'm not trying to neglect the folk who've left, just trying to avoid a party split if convenient. If anyone still has questions for Kester, though, do feel free to ask. For the time being, you can go ahead and start purchasing -- Gilter's shop is in the area Kester indicated, as are a number of other places. Weapons and armor are 10% off PHB prices, because Gilter likes you; other items are regular price, although it takes some shocked and disgusted looks to get them down there. Scrolls are readily available, also standard pricing, although any other magical items will require some special inquiries.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2004)

(ooc: I don't trust my own book keeping in regards to wealth. If it doesn't take too much effort Guilt Puppy how much should each of us have right now gold-wise?)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 11, 2004)

_(The sale to Gilter gave everyone +250gp, including NPCs... given the disappearance of Orbril, though, I'd say you could divvy up what would have been his share, and end up with an even 300 gp each -- Hiritus and Shavah, while not aware of their NPC status, are definitely aware that they're not as tough and skilled as the rest of the group, so they'd definitely be willing to take a smaller cut if only to make the math easier.  I think that's the only definitive cash reward... Equipment accrued can be sold off for the normal have-price, although if you expect me to remember all the equipment you guys have accrued, well... Heh, I don't. I'm still trying to figure out what ring Fendric got from the halflings -- hopefully, he knows what it does.)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 12, 2004)

[_Fendric's of a mind to give Shavah and Hiritus an equal share to the others, subject of course to the others. Added to the few gold Fendric had left after the Inn, it comes to about 310 gp, so that's what I'm going by. YMMV.

As for the ring, it was among the gifts that the halfling village presented the party during that episode. (if you want, GP, I can dig up the post.) Each of us who were along at that time received one. We were never told what it does, but I have noticed that DM hasn't cracked down on Fendric for not eating very much since then, so I'm guessing Ring of Sustenance (wearer doesn't have to sweat trail rations anymore). That would be nice, if only to avoid the dreaded "Dungeons and Accounting" syndrome... 

If not, we can think of some other minor power, and Fendric will just Create Food and Water every day._]

"Well, that shall be all for now, then. I shall return here after I have satisfied my Temple, and procured supplies. I trust the others will return in good time, and we shall all of us be on our way, then.

I may yet ask you to find a stable for us, Kester, afterwards, if you would be so kind. Niccolo has his riding dog, but I am afraid the rest of us are on foot.

Thank you very much for your patience today, Kester. I shall see you upon our return. Until then, may you Remain in Light."

Fendric stands, shakes hands with Kester, and begins to walk out of the room.

"Does anyone wish to join me? I promise not to spend overly long at my Temple."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 12, 2004)

_(See more on money & rings in the OOC thread)_



> "Does anyone wish to join me? I promise not to spend overly long at my Temple."




"Overly long? We wouldn't want that!" Hiritus quips. "I'll come along, of course."

Turning briefly, he tosses his coinpurse to Raven. "I could use a good bow, if you don't mind picking one out for me. You seem like a better judge of bows than I would be... But whatever that money can buy, I want that. And arrows." He shrugs. "If it's no trouble."

Kester nods you out silently; the road outside stays straight long enough to see Shavah, Nurthk, and Niccolo, who are caught up to easily.

*The shops:*

As Kester indicated, this little district is full of shops which seem long-established, and of quite some quality -- Gilter's armory is flanked by a jeweler and a wine-seller, with a stable just across the road which looks cleaner and finer than the rooms you stayed in just last night.

Most of what Gilter has on display is ostentatious, to say the least... At first glance it seems like the sort of shiny, showy toy stuff generally used as decor by aristocrats and nobles, but on closer inspection it becomes clear that everything has been crafted to function as gracefully in battle as on display.

There is a large-lipped young man behind the counter as you enter; his immediate response is something akin to contempt, but for no apparent reason Gilter emerges from the back room, greets you warmly, and is stunningly attentive about helping you find what you're looking for. _(Again, 10% off PHB prices for arms and equipment, non-magical.)_

Shavah, for her part, is torn between getting a new longsword which swings well and looks pretty but which she can barely afford, and a somewhat more practical suit of scale mail and mismatched tower shield which Gilter brings from the back, both looking in need of aesthetic repair.

"I can't _decide_," she says, though openly happy to have this predicament. "Is it better to be the turtle, or to be the, the... the girl with the gorgeous sword?" She sighs.

*The Temple of Pelor:*

Arriving at the humble temple, you find the front doors closed but unlocked... Odd for midday, but by no means sacreligious.

Entering, however, it seems at first that you have wandered into some halfling's funeral: There are several short figures in dark veils huddled near the front, listening silently to the speaker's address.

This impression, though, is quickly disproven. For one, the human participants -- a half-dozen worshipers, two clergymen and a candleboy -- are not dressed for a funeral. Indeed, judging by the vestments and the arrangement of candles on the altar, it looks like a Safecoming, a ceremony in anticipation of a coming birth. Except even _that_ seems off, because where the expectant mother should be standing, wreathed and proud, the is instead a large speckled egg, seated on a pedastal.

To top it all off, the performing priest is sermonizing in some hissing, clicking foreign language which you eventually recognize as draconic.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "I can't decide," she says, though openly happy to have this predicament. "Is it better to be the turtle, or to be the, the... the girl with the gorgeous sword?" She sighs.




Nurthk laughs heartily.

"A challenging choice indeed, but I'll offer you a piece of advice: It'll be the turtle who survives long enough to have everything it wants. I'd practise what I preach but-" Nurthk tugs at his worn chain shirt "-anything heavier interferes with my movement and such, unfortunately."

He spends a good while browsing the store.

"I doubt I'll see prices as good as this for a long time yet, but still," Nurthk weighs his pouch in his hand, "I'll not have enough for what I want for a while yet. These orcish axes don't come cheap if made as well as I'd like them to be, hehe."


----------



## wings (Oct 12, 2004)

*Parting ways*

Aerda waits for the others to file out before moving from his place on the wall, his hands dropping from their crossed position over his chest to swing lightly as he crosses the floor. Stopping with half his frame out he turns back, and nods to Kester. "As ever, this is a game of men and gods, with we elves here to guide. I think I trust you, Kester, as much as I will find myself ever trusting those of the human sphere." He pulls his dark hood up around his head, concealing his ears. "Until next time.."

And with that he closed the door on the man.

He left the tavern, Astrule finding his perch soon after, blood of the kill still fresh on his beak. Aerda smiled, and decided to go to the shops, with the others. He had no intention of standing around uncomfortably in a human church.

His silent footsteps slipped into the shop just as the other's did, he having jogged lightly through a shortcut he knew of from his extended stay to catch up. He also looked around, but knew there was nothing he could afford, if even he wished to afford it. While the rapier on his hip was rather plain, it had served him well enough on occasion, and he didn't have need of one of more quality, as lovely as it may be.

"Not being armoured will cause you wounds, which will develop scars, and isn't it better to be a healthy and gorgeous girl with a plain sword, rather than the reverse?" Aerda asked as he inspected a jeweled dagger.

(midterms, sorry guys)


----------



## dpdx (Oct 13, 2004)

Fendric looks askance at the odd ceremony, instinctively reaching an arm out [_as if Hiritus were riding shotgun_] to halt Hiritus' progress inside. "Should I beseech our God to detect Taint, I wonder... Oh, yes, you can see it plainly, I keep forgetting. Is what they're doing... _evil?_"

Waiting a while for Hiritus' answer, regardless of what it is, Fendric quickly looks around for a Head Cleric's chambers, or a donation pot. Finding either, he will gift the Temple with 20 gold. Turning his attention back to the ceremony afterwards, he will wait for Hiritus to answer before deciding to act.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2004)

Oliver sits quietly while this Kester fills their heads with his arcane and oblique ramblings. _I knew a man like you once._ He nods at the memory. _He ended up with a dagger in the base of his skull._ As the conversation winds down Oliver is no more or less convinced of Kester's trustworthiness. He nods at Raven's request, moving to flank the man should he accompany them, though he well suspects the man does not want to be seen by any of his certainly legion enemies. Oliver snorts at his inner dialogue, amused, and sniffs his runny nose loudly. 

He retreats from the room memorizing the man's face, scrutinizing it, trying to pierce any disguise the man might have raised to conceal his identity. His focus is searing, rolling off him like the waves of a magic spell. An off-putting trick learned in the streets of Hedrogura, perfected in the Arena and ruthlessly wielded in the underbelly of Hedrogura's highest circles. 

_Hmmm..._

He follows the others silently, wrapping his cloak tight around his thin form tightly to help his shivering. He pauses the group to step inside the pungent dim of an Alchemist's store. He returns swiftly with a small paper envelope that he tucks inside his jacket. Eyes red-rimmed he urges the others on gruffly muttering about 'a tree full of owls.'

At Gilter's shop Oliver runs his hands admiringly over the wares displayed. Nodding approvingly, "A fine stock." 

Spotting a light, curved blade of exceptional balance and craftsmanship he notes the swirling and mottled bluish metal. He raises his eyebrows seeking permission, "May I?" He smiles as Gilter waves the large-lipped man to fetch the blade. Oliver holds it gingerly, flat across his palms "Where did you come by _this_?"

*********

The old man chuckles at Shavah's dilemma. He wanders over to inspect the objects of her admiration. In low tones he asks, "How much short is your purse?" When her brows draw together, Oliver doesn't wait to find out if it's her oft seen temper or puzzlement, though his slightly raised hands indicate he expects that it will be the former, "You fight like a wildcat, young woman. Who am I to let a few coins get in the way?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Gilter's shop:*

Gilter grins as Oliver admires the dagger.

"Most of what you see is made in my workshop, just east of town -- tax reasons. What I take in on trade, stays in back 'til I get around to fixing it up, or someone ends up buying it anyway..." He gestures toward the splint mail he has laid out, at Shavah's request. "And I usually don't get around to fixing things up."

Shavah, meanwhile, concedes to Nurthk and Aerda's advice, too busy shooting a half-pestered, half-amused yeah-I-caught-that glance at Aerda to get too offended by Oliver's offer.

"Thanks," she says, "but I just remember I need to get a horse, too, and I may need to borrow for _that_... It'll have to be some animal not to slow down under the weight of all that," she says, gesturing toward the armor.

Meanwhile, on examining Hiritus' coinpurse, Raven finds just a few coins over 280 gold... 

*The Temple of Pelor:*

Hiritus shakes his head. "No, what they're doing isn't evil." He almost grins. "It's a _Safecoming._"

The parishioners notice your entrance, but don't seem a bit disturbed or offended by it. The speaking priest continues right along with what he's doing... Moving on to a door on your left, you find what should be a door to the Cleric's chambers -- although it is empty inside. Given the size of church, it might be assumed that the man speaking is the one in charge.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 13, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *The Temple of Pelor:*
> 
> Hiritus shakes his head. "No, what they're doing isn't evil." He almost grins. "It's a _Safecoming._"



"For an _egg_?" Fendric whispers furtively. 

"I'll just drop off my tithe, then. Pelor Guard Them in the Light, but I've never seen one for an egg. 

Is Eivanrach desperately short of chicken?"



> The parishioners notice your entrance, but don't seem a bit disturbed or offended by it. The speaking priest continues right along with what he's doing... Moving on to a door on your left, you find what should be a door to the Cleric's chambers -- although it is empty inside. Given the size of church, it might be assumed that the man speaking is the one in charge.



Fendric opens the door to the chambers. Familiar at once with the stark accoutrements of even a Temple High Priest, Fendric quickly locates the sun-fired ceramic bowl favored by most Temples in this part of the land as a collection plate, and drops his twenty gold inside. Rejoining Hiritus outside the ceremonial area, he stops to respectfully observe the Safecoming for a while longer, before giving up, saying a brief prayer of gratitude to Pelor, and stepping outside.

"He looked... occupied. We shall call on him later, as our time permits it.

So, I don't even know what I need or wish to purchase, short of a horse, tack and some traveling food. If I must eat every day only that which I create through prayer, I think I shall go insane."

Fendric permits himself a brief chuckle at his "humor."

[_If you've got a map all laid out, GP, feel free to mention the shops between the Temple and Gilter's, as well as anywhere Hiritus might wish to stop._]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 13, 2004)

Nurthk chuckles at Aerda's advice for Shavah.

"Another valid point," he says mischeviously.

He slings his backpack from his shoulder and rummages around in search of things not there. He adjusts his long leather coat before taking a more serious approach than he did before, buying riding equipment and supplies. Of note is a length of rope and a grappling hook.

"Better to be prepared, just in case," he reasons as he hands over the coinage for the lot.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 14, 2004)

Fendric: "For what it's worth," comments Hiritus, as you head along. "I'd judge a few of the participants in that ceremony evil... But by no means the ceremony itself." He shrugs. "If they choose to abide it, then let that be their choice."

After a short walk you find yourself reunited with the rest of the group, Shavah sporting her new (though less than new-looking) armor, engaged in the necessary haggling with a horse-dealer.

That, and Aerda is showing off the new map he's had a chance to put together during his stay in Eivanrach -- it's a large scale map of the continent, useful to place in context rumors of raiders from Dalmar, but not much else. 

_(OOC: I love having PCs with ranks in Craft (cartography) -- it gives me a chance to dump maps on you guys, and blame your characters for the shoddy attempts at old-fashioned-looking handwriting, and other gross inadequacies. Hooray!

BTW, those little burrito-looking things are supposed to be icons for the leather-bound letters... Indicating where they're intended to go, although which one is which shouldn't be tough to infer from context. Maybe.

Anyway, a road-laden close-up of the Free Cities should be forthcoming, hopefully ready before you take any roads -- so if you have any requests for that, speak up.)_


----------



## wings (Oct 14, 2004)

*Speaking of horses...*

Aerda grins, flipping the dagger over his hand before placing it back on the rack he picked it from. He also buys some general adventuring supplies at this store or another before they leave the market area. 

When the need for mounts were expressed, he figured now was a good a time as any to call his own steed. He shrugged Astrule off of his shoulder, which instead took roost on a sign post as Aerda moved into the street. Closing his eyes to slits, he summoned magic energies there in the middle of the street, enjoying the side-effect of the commoners moving away in a surprised rush.

His clothing rustles as his hands grip the shapeless air before him, a soft glow building as his whispered incantation echoes off of every surface, forming a string of ominous syllables. The wind picks up slightly, affecting those near him as well before a neigh is heard on the wind, and over the crest of the hill a night-coloured horse appears, with a fine black saddle and all accoutrements. Aerda grins as he climbs up onto the called steed, "Who pays for horses?"


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2004)

[sorry guys, work's been total hell, will post later]


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "For what it's worth," comments Hiritus, as you head along. "I'd judge a few of the participants in that ceremony evil... But by no means the ceremony itself." He shrugs. "If they choose to abide it, then let that be their choice."



"As long as one of those was not the Head Cleric, May the Light Prove It True." comes Fendric's shuddering response.

"I shall remember that for a good long time, I think. An egg, and a rather large one at that - can you imagine?! I cannot for the life of me begin to think of what should _need_ a Safecoming that comes in a container such as that - perhaps the evil ones you saw were for food upon its emerging! 

Pelor Burn My Hair, I can only guess at the incantation: 'O, Radiant Light, Bless and Keep this... Giant Chicken, so that Your Radiance Most Holy may see to it that we are not hungry over the winter. The Hill Giants would not be comfortable on our benches, or they would be here to beseech You, too.'"

As they arrive at the market area, Fendric notices the stables, and heads immediately there. Selecting the healthiest riding horse he can find, Fendric tries to remember how Sunray had been equipped, and attaches the normal extras to his horse purchase (except saddlebags). Upon arriving at Gilter's, the horse is saddled, bridled, packed and tied to a post outside.

"Hiritus, you should go back to there and buy a horse! You are a Knight! It does not suit a man of your stature to travel on foot!"


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2004)

Raven looks over the many items for sale. With a neutral face he glances at the bows, picking out a large composite bow, strings it and tests it's pull, chuckling softly when he automatically overpulls it, being used to the massive pull of his own enforced bow. He strings and unstrings the various bows, and finally decides on an unornamented plain composite longbow, wich, despite its plain look, seems to have the best balance. _That should do for a beginner._

Arows are next. Knowing he's got one full quiver of hunting-arrows left, he looks for something more "exotic", the sturdy armorpunchers he knows from his military days, one quiver for Hiritus and one for himself. Next is a plain hunting knife to replace tho one he gave to the hillmen, and last but not least the sword Shavah was looking at. 
"Now, are we going to haggle for an hour, or considering the fact that we cleared the passes of bandits, giving you extra trading opportunities, and the fact that our good friend the priest got ripped-off bigtime, will you give me, say, an additional discount of 20% just to save you and me the trouble?" He says with a big grin, getting ready for some serious insulting of one-anothers ancestors, greed and thieving prices.

[OOC : GP : I seem to remember having about 200GP left from my starting money, not enough to buy a masterwork greatsword with. Let's just say that after this I've got enough gold left to buy a light riding horse and still have some 30 GP left, if that's OK with you, I'm not much of a bookkeeper. And yes, I presumed Raven was hnting for the group. I've got some survival equipment on my charsheet, you want a list?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2004)

Nurthk leaves Gilter's shop laden with new equipment, and just in time to see people clearing an area around Aerda.

_Hmm, what's the elf up to?.... Oh, a spellcaster._

Nurthk stands in mute fascination for a moment while Aerda summons his steed. He adjusts his broad-brimmed hat upon sighting the beast.



			
				wings said:
			
		

> "Who pays for horses?"




"Hmph, the rest of us," he replies, plodding off towards the stables.

_Elves and their damn magic... had my fill of it long ago._


----------



## dpdx (Oct 20, 2004)

Fendric, after a brief argument with Hiritus, enters the door of the shop just in time to hear the end of Raven's opening 'bid.'



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "...got ripped-off bigtime, will you give me, say, an additional discount of 20% just to save you and me the trouble?"




"Pity I haven't the need for anything else of weaponry or armor, for that discount, were it given, might entice me into a purchase. But I cannot - wait - Gilter, do you have anything of... textile? 

Much as I cherish the mantle that adorns my chain shirt, it is not enough. I wish not to look so shiny and prominent 'neath the Radiant Light, for I do not deserve it, and I do not wish to give us away, visually, leagues before the battle is joined.

Green, brown or tan would do nicely, I think, but it must cover the entirety, like a shirt, perhaps of Nurthk's size would suffice. Then may I wear the mantle upon it, without shining like a freshly polished silver."

Completely oblivious to the fact that he got taken for a sucker, whether by error of timing, or lack of experience with such matters, Fendric looks expectantly at the smith for an answer.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2004)

"See, another purchase because of your price reduction. Don't worry, Fendric, I'm sure we can get a very good price, as a repayment for the generous price we asked for the armor and weapons we sold. Won't we, master smith?"

_Aaargl, just look at him. Telling him he's been ripped off would be like kicking a puppy. Well, money doesn't matter anyway._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2004)

"Generous price, eh? Well, then, if you really believe that, I'm sure you'll find my regular prices generous enough without _any_ reduction." He extends a hand to take back the bow you've been examining. "Or perhaps you'd simply rather buy your gear elsewhere? I'm sure you can find a vendor sitting under a canopy somewhere who would give you a very low price on a bow of nowhere near this quality."

Hiritus watches silently as the price for his bow rises back to an even hundred.

Meanwhile, outside, Shavah saddles up her newly-purchased horse -- it doesn't look like it's going to be happy carrying around her and her new armor, she it's all she can afford.

"Nice trick," she says to Aerda, apparently more impressed than she'd like to let on. "But be careful not to spook the locals... Anyway, should we head back?"


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2004)

Oliver wanders the stables looking at the various pens and stalls. A dun catches his eye, a gelding, but with fire in his eyes and a fine, tall profile. The horse whickers at Olivers approach, mouthing the old man's outstretched hand for treats that aren't forth-coming.

"This one. Does he have a brother or a sister?" He turns an approving eye on the creature. "If so, I'll take that one too. If you'd be so kind as to prepare him I'll return with your pay."

Oliver pats the horse again. It tosses his head. "I wonder what Bastrop will think of you...?"

He hobbles out of the stable and after the others. His bushy brows climb at Aerda's feat of magic and agrees with Shavah, "Yes, a good trick indeed."

OOC: Oliver has enough to buy two light warhorses, but will happily fund the other's horse purchases. He's a sucker for animals. He'd even rub them down at night without asking, though you can be sure you'd hear about it...


----------



## wings (Oct 21, 2004)

*Magic*

Aerda nods at Shavah and Oliver's amazement, then in reply to the woman, he says, "Yes, well, it's among the least of the hidden 'tricks' a wizard can command- it's good to keep them wary of magic; warn them to treat it with caution, as a bladesman will treat a keen sword." He shrugs, and waits as the others purchase their mounts. He obviously didn't like magic being called a trick, but reasoned that any arguement he could make in the art's defense would but confuse the unlearned human minds.

He wraps the map back up in the leather sheet he had bound it to, "I suggest we head South to the Groves just after we finish with Aesop. I'm sure that was the plan already, as it is the most logical choice." His voice changed slightly as he mentioned the groves, as he seemed to mask the familiarity with which the word was conjured.

He quickly said, "I know where to find him, if you would like me to lead the way?"


----------



## dpdx (Oct 22, 2004)

Hearing Gilter's rebuke, Fendric's look of expectation turns to solemnity as he scans the room. Finding nothing matching the description he gave, Fendric then leaves the store, wordlessly, into the general area within the market 'district'. 

Noticing a covered stall with several shirts and robes hanging from bars, Fendric walks up to the stores, selects a large but lightweight, light brown shirt, and pays the older human woman behind the table the standard one gold for a 'traveler's outfit'.

Putting it on over the armor, Fendric takes a moment to adjust the sleeves, tie the waist, and tuck his holy symbol underneath. Walking back to outside Gilter's, he unties his horse (a tan and brown mottled gelding, of average height and muscular build) and walks it back over to the stables, where he finds the others in the crowd who have gathered outside to watch Aerda.

"Oh, good! Every one will have horses, and Niccolo has his riding dog!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2004)

Nurthk eventually gets back, leading along a pale grey horse. There's a glint in the beast's eye that suggests it was bred for war, but the big half-orc appears to be able to handle his new steed quite easily.

"How has everyone's shopping fared?" he asks as he prepares his horse's saddle.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 22, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Generous price, eh? Well, then, if you really believe that, I'm sure you'll find my regular prices generous enough without _any_ reduction." He extends a hand to take back the bow you've been examining. "Or perhaps you'd simply rather buy your gear elsewhere? I'm sure you can find a vendor sitting under a canopy somewhere who would give you a very low price on a bow of nowhere near this quality."
> 
> Hiritus watches silently as the price for his bow rises back to an even hundred.



"Whoops, your price rises and there goes another fine customer. Bye Fendric, I think I'll join you in a few minutes. I don't like being robbed in broad daylight. Now look, good man, let me show you a good bow" Raven says as he puts his bow on the counter."THIS is a good bow. I know a good bow when I see one. Now THAT is a bow for Hiritus here to practice with. You know, and I know, that that bow isn't worth a hundred gold pieces. Let's not insult each other and try to get a fair price here. I don't wanna tell my fellow rangers to avoid this shop like the plague, now do I? Either we make a deal, or I'll just hapilly walk out and get me another bow at another place. Last chance."

If the blacksmith won't lower his prices, Raven will walk out, taking Hiritus with him, and try to buy a light warhorse.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 22, 2004)

Gilter is unmoved.

"Well then, I suggest you happily walk out. Tell your 'fellow rangers' to avoid this place -- if they're half as ungrateful and bull-headed as you, I'd rather avoid their business."

...

Upon leaving, Hiritus takes back the coinage he left with you. "A better horse to be had with it, I suppose."

He seems unhappy, but purchasing the horse cheers him up a bit. He gets a white-mottled-brown thing, young but strong, and sets out immediately -- and as yet unresolved -- search for a name.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 23, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nurthk eventually gets back, leading along a pale grey horse. There's a glint in the beast's eye that suggests it was bred for war, but the big half-orc appears to be able to handle his new steed quite easily.
> 
> "How has everyone's shopping fared?" he asks as he prepares his horse's saddle.



"Very well, thank you, Nurthk. I regret having to have left Sunray with the halflings, but perhaps they shall take care of him, or let him enjoy the fields nearby and run free. Vespers, here, will do nicely, and this time I could afford bridle and tack!"

Fendric reaches up to indicate his tack, with Exantrius' saddlebags mounted.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2004)

Oliver assembles with the rest sniffling into a handkerchief. "I've gotten two horses. A firey pair. I'm taking ---" his face screws up with a stifled sneeze. 

"I'm taking one of th--CHOOOO!" The old man totters with the force of the sneeze. 

He growls into his handkerchief, eyes watering. "I'm taking one of them. The other someone can ride if they so choose."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Very well, thank you, Nurthk. I regret having to have left Sunray with the halflings, but perhaps they shall take care of him, or let him enjoy the fields nearby and run free. Vespers, here, will do nicely, and this time I could afford bridle and tack!"




Nurthk nods and smiles, glancing Fendric's purchase over.

"More familiar with sled dogs myself, but it looks like you got your money's worth from here," he says.



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "I'm taking one of th--CHOOOO!" The old man totters with the force of the sneeze.




"Sounds like you don't react too well to horses, Oliver," Nurthk proposes.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 29, 2004)

_(Well, looks like everyone has horses, and I'm assuming you're going to go back and pick up Kester, even though you didn't specify it...)_

Heading back to the tavern, you find Kester seated with his hat and a high-riding scarf -- almost comically covert. Despite the color of his cloth, however, he seems quite cheerful at your arrival.

"Back now? Wonderful! I was starting to worry you wouldn't come!" He adjusts his gloves, then stands. "I promise I won't talk much."

True to his word, he is silent as Aerda leads you uptown, finding and following a slender but well-kept alleyway, up a long set of stairs... Apparently, this Aesop lives above a library.

Although the handle is low, the door is sized for humans -- when he comes to meet you, you see that his sitting room is built to much the same scale. Still, with nine of you in attendance, it is quite cramped.

"So," he says, as he ushers you in. "My nephew tells me you have something for me?"


----------



## dpdx (Oct 29, 2004)

Fendric steps forward, and takes the letter from out of his shirt.

"Ghant spoke true - and you are Aesop Rhandoril, Council to the Jury of Sages. What I have is something I believe to be a letter from the recently-departed Sir Exantrius, Knight of the Greater Kingdom, addressed to you. You are one of several recipients of such letters, scattered in cities of import throughout the Greater Kingdom. We had delivered two previous.

Our objective is to warn the Realm of the approach of one Thedoric, fallen Knight of the Greater Kingdom, trailing pestilence, strife, and conflict in his wake, May the Light Reclaim His Wayward Soul. Eivanrach must guard against him, or it will exist no more the way you know it.

In accordance with the judgement of my Holy Patron, I promise you the letter is not taint, but it does contain magic.

Before I deliver it, if I might prevail upon you to let us know what you discover about this letter as a result, if you believe it appropriate to share such with us, we would appreciate it. We are of two possibilities: that either what I just told you is true, or we have all been deceived.

However, I know that the fate of which Exantrius warns us is already true of Hedrogura. It is under siege as we speak, from these very same forces, and won't hold out much longer.

Will you accept it?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 29, 2004)

"Thedoric... _fallen_ Knight, you say?" he asks, reaching to take the letter.

He turns it over, examining the seal, then moves to sit down.

"Ghant mentioned you had doubts about this letter... How long will you be in the city for? It will take some time to have it properly looked at, I'm afraid."

At that point, Kester leans in, speaking quietly to Fendric -- though not so quietly that everyone else can't plainly here.

"On that subject, I should mention that the boy, the one I mentioned, seems to have _rejected_ the ring... I checked while you were away, and it was lying among some tall grass, is all I know. Can't say how long it will stay there, but in any case, you may have a bit more time to stick around. I was going to wait 'til later before saying anything... Didn't know it would come up."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 29, 2004)

"I understand," replies Fendric to Aesop and Kester, both.

"I worry not for my own safety or that of my _sworn_ companions here assembled, you should both know. As a result, I am of a mind to wait however long it takes, within reason. To that end, Kester, it would serve us well if you were to inform us of anything different you ascertain about this ring and its destination. I do not fear it, but I am wary of it."

Fendric turns around briefly to the Fellowship behind him, then returns his attention to Aesop.

"However, this is your letter - it is addressed to none other. Were I in your position, I would not think it to take an arcanist of your obvious reputation very long at all to discern an aura about this letter good or ill, and in such a result, if you do not trust my word in it, determine if you could indeed proceed to read its contents.

Were I to guess, I'd say that a Knight of the Greater Kingdom such as Exantrius is - was - perfectly capable of casting a _geas_ on his missives. 

And considering what we know of Hedrogura, and what Exantrius has told us, it may take just such... dedication to save Eivanrach from destruction, which none of us want. So I beseech you to trust me in this, when I say that you could not possibly be doing anything more important _anyway_ for this City, May the Light Protect Us All.

So I do not wish to sound arrogant, or scare you, and I apologize to you if I do either, but you may _want_ to seek our council after you have 'experienced' its contents. It did not go well for Father Premule, or for Visach Cheraul, the past two recipients.

But at the end, this all is my opinion: with my best effort to have formed it, to be sure, still it is but one - and all of us have an equal share in this decision.

So having spoken my piece, I shall retreat as much as the others may want to come forward."

Fendric does just that, finding a wall of the room to press his back against.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2004)

Raven stands with his back against the wall, face impassive, keeping an eye out for trouble, especially from Kester, trying to see if he's casting some magic or interfering in some way or another.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 31, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "However, this is your letter - it is addressed to none other. Were I in your position, I would not think it to take an arcanist of your obvious reputation very long at all to discern an aura about this letter good or ill, and in such a result, if you do not trust my word in it, determine if you could indeed proceed to read its contents."




"True, if it were my repu_ta_tion that was doing the discerning. Although I think you overestimate even that. Alas, it will be but a few colleagues of mine on the task -- talented folk, sure, but there are still ways they could be tricked. So, given your concerns, I'd like to have it looked at from every angle, and that takes time." He shrugs. "I'd say three or four days to make sure it was safe to open, and then a week after that to judge its authenticity. Either way, I would love to talk with you when I find anything out... do you have a place to stay in town?"

Raven: Kester seems to be pretty much staying put, not up to much at all.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 31, 2004)

"Good sir, I am afraid that may be too long. As I have told you, Thedoric's thrall army sweeps across this Realm as we speak, and may be at your door within the fortnight to visit punishment upon its fair citizens. We wish this City to be prepared if that dire tide may come, and perhaps that letter may help you in so doing, I cannot be sure of it.

No matter - it will take however long it will take, and we may be able to deliver this warning and another letter to the next city and return here in that much time. However, I do have questions about this letter that I wish answered, and I must be willing to wait for them, it seems.

As for our accommodations, we had rooms at an inn here in town last night, and we are more than capable of living off the land if it shall come to that, the Will of the Light So Concurring. 

To put it plainly, good sir, ten days is not a length I can delay our quest on my own authority. I must hear from a majority of my companions that we wish to remain here for that duration for it to be so, and I expect even that decision to take time and food."

Fendric turns to face his group. "You heard the Counsel, my brothers and sisters. Are we best to proceed, or does this information deserve the time it takes to wait for it?"

Fendric seems lost in thought for a second, then looks up.

"It just occurred to me; Aesop, do you have a way of sending a message to us or sending for us if you should learn something? Perhaps we could proceed, but yet await your call."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2004)

Nurthk strokes his goatee with two of his fingers.

_Hmm, there's that one spell... but I'd need to stay behind, and even then it'd be hard to use, hmm... no, it's best that I continue accompanying the others._

He shifts a little uncomfortably, something having come to mind, but remains quiet.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 31, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "It just occurred to me; Aesop, do you have a way of sending a message to us or sending for us if you should learn something? Perhaps we could proceed, but yet await your call."




Aesop shakes his head. "Not reliably, I'm afraid... Especially since I'm sure I'll have some questions of my own. I have some already, to be honest..."

He strokes his beard, thoughtfully.

"Although, I suppose it would be better than nothing. How about this: Would you be willing to stay in Eivanrach until I have a chance to read the letter, or determine that it's too dangerous to read? After that, you could go along your way, and I'll try to get word out to you if I find out anything _else_. Does that sound like something you can do? Three more days?"


----------



## wings (Oct 31, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

Aerda speaks up, stepping forward a bit and crossing his arms. "Aesop, I can appreciate your dedication to.. inquiry; 'Zetema' they would've called it in an older tongue."

He stops for a moment, slipping into a chair, "Perhaps if my companions agree to wait the three days, which I think we can spare as I am familiar with the distance between here and our next destination, I could sit in on the analytic process?" Giving a moment to let his request set in, he continues, "My talents lie in wizardry as well, and while I, An evoker, would have little to offer in the examination, I would like to learn the ways of the sage and masters of lore."

"Who would be a better teacher than a Jury of Sages? And what classroom more suitable than that which is amongst their workings?"


----------



## dpdx (Nov 1, 2004)

Fendric nods his acceptance to Aesop's terms, and to Aerda's offer of assistance.

"Three days does sound suitable, indeed, and I would be happy to assist you as well, should you need a clerical perspective. Is lodging available here at the Jury, or shall we reserve three more nights at our inn?"

Fendric turns again to the rest of his company.

"What say you all? Can we stay here three more days, or would you prefer to leave?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 1, 2004)

Aesop nods. "I think it would be good for you to take part, if only to oversee the inquiry -- _zetema_, if you prefer. But the decision's really up to whoever I find to take charge of the thing... Can you be here tomorrow, _at_ sunrise?"

His emphasis is unmistakeable -- if nothing else, he seems to have adopted your sense of urgency rather quickly.

Kester, ever under the impression that his opinion counts, nods his consent. Shavah seems rather enthused by the idea -- it's a good excuse to relax, and she stresses that if it weren't a _good_ excuse, she'd want nothing to do with it. Hiritus seems willing to go either way.

_(Barring objection, I'm going to hop forward to tomorrow morning -- if you have anything you want to get done this night, speak now.)_


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2004)

Oliver joins Raven in brooding silence, the old man's pleasure at his purchases fading into suspicion, fear and sickness. When the question comes he glances at Raven, all bushy brows and glowering, but only nods and looks at Fendric.

OOC: I'm going to be in this fall's Ceramic DM contest so wish me luck and please don't be too upset if I'm tardy posting.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2004)

"I'm content to remain awhile, might even find something to do here if I'm lucky," Nurthk remarks.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 8, 2004)

"Stay here it is then." Raven says. With a nod to Hiritus he adds "We might even find a good bowyer here, and buy from the source instead of from that greedy merchant. Nurthk, you feel like a little scouting of the surrounding area?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 9, 2004)

Raven: The surrounding area is mostly farmland interrupted by light little groves... Not much to be had for the serious woodsman, although you could snare a rabbit or two if you felt sporting.

...

Kester departs, saying only that you know how to find him if you feel like telling him anything, when you have something to tell. 

The next morning Aesop is ready to greet you, bright and early, along with two gentlemen you haven't met before: A dark-skinned, elaborately robed older man, and an equally old but less elaborately robed fellow who appears to be his servant. The servant carries a rapier on his belt, which may or may not be ornamental.

"Greetings, greetings, good morning. Right on time, I'm glad to see." Aesop turns and gestures to his seated guest as he ushers you in. "I would like you to meet Hendris Amre, expert diviner. Sage Amre has generously agreed to look into the matter of the letter for us."

He stands to greet you, breaking face to smile amiably and even a bit submissively as he makes a round of handshakes, before returning to his seat with an impassive expression that seems more native to him.

On the matter of your participation in the inquiry, Amre is quick to accept Aerda, but more dismissive toward Fendric. "The assistance of gods is not needed in the work of men," he explains, somewhat less than diplomatically.

"Well," Aesop interrupts, trying to shut out any argument. "I'm sure Sage Amre and your young wizard would like to get to work, considering that time is such a factor and all... Have the rest of you had a chance to see the city much at all? Perhaps while they work we can take the time to get to know one another?"

He claps his hands, seeming jovial and just a bit eager, and looks on wide-eyed for your response.

_(I know Aerda's going to be busy, and perhaps Fendric if he really wants to argue his case... Those who don't participate in the inquiry, is there anything specific you'd like to do over the next few days?)_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 9, 2004)

"Fair enough, Sage Amre; I do not wish to interfere in your affairs, and so I shall trust the group of you to relay anything of interest you may find. May Pelor Bless Your Noble Endeavor."

Fendric moves to the door gracefully, Hiritus following. Looking over at Aesop, he nods expectantly at the Counsel to lead the way.

Once out of the room, Fendric turns to Aesop. "I do not believe we have seen the extent of the Free City. I am sure it is much more than the Inn, the Temple, the shopping district, and your offices, so I thank you for your offer."

[_Stupid board ate my OOC post. GP: Send ability scores, I'll do the rest. Fendric doesn't exactly align with Hiritus, but that won't affect the level._]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2004)

Nurthk is eager to find something to keep him occupied for the time they'll be here.

"I'm with Fendric, I'd like to have a look around and get familiar with the place," he mentions to Aesop before continuing casually, "And in case you're interested, seeing as we have a few days to fill, prior to joining up with this lot I made a steady living from bounty hunting and a bit of mercenary work. If there's anything I could assist the Free City with... but if not I'm happy to play tourist."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 13, 2004)

"I'm sure I can find you a job like that, if you need one," Aesop offers in response to Nurthk. "But I'd prefer for you to stay _safe_ for now, until we have a chance to discuss that letter... In the meantime, I can foot the bills that need footing, as long as your tastes aren't too decadent."

As decadence goes, Aesop's tour of the city leans more toward that than utility... Judging by it alone, it would seem that Eivanrach's principle features are its restaurants, tea parlours and theatres... Aesop's first bit of entertainment is a somewhat aggressively suggested trip to the tailor, for garments "more suited to leisure."

Aerda, meanwhile, finds his host to be far less accomodating. Amre is a humorless, affectless man, more interested in getting the job done right than in the job itself, it seems. He works alongside three apprentices; two older gentlemen, and a young elven woman who explains her mentor's aloofness as such:

"His greatest contribution to the arcane arts is Amre's Paradox: Simply put, that any question worth divining an answer to, is equally worth misleading, to another party. The only question is which party is more skilled: If it is the divining party, the answer should be trusted, and if not it should not. Unless you know a great deal about the other party, you have to assume that there's an equal chance of being mislead as of not -- so you may as well just flip a coin, and make your decision based on _that_."

"Of course," she continues, "it doesn't mean divination is a useless art. But Sage Amre is of the opinion that, as a general rule, divinations should only be trusted when they confirm independently held suspicions, and disregarded otherwise. As a general rule."

...

_(OOC: Feel free to backtrack as necessary, but I get the sense that there are no big plans for this time, so continuing onward: )_

After three days, the inquiry returns a result which Aerda has every reason to feel confident of: The letter is genuine, whatever else it may be, and free from any magic but that which confirms its authenticity, and one spell -- _secret page_ -- which is presumably intended to conceal its content from anyone but the intended reader.

With everyone assembled in his home, Aesop heads into another room to read the letter privately, and after only a few short minutes returns.

"Well," he begins, "I can't say it was very world-shattering. It merely recommended that the Jury of Sages, to the extent of its influence, make sure that the Free Cities remain free and ununited should foreign war reach our region -- that if we thin our positions of strength in defense of the weak, all should fall... Which, I can tell you, would be the Jury's position _anyway_."

He seems, nonetheless, displeased.

"What troubles me," he says, stroking his beard roughly, "is the author. It was not signed by Exantrius. It was signed by Lord Thedoric."

He sits after this, almost hiding in his chair.

"So, what do you make of this?"


----------



## dpdx (Nov 13, 2004)

"Well, Sir Exantrius did tell us at the very beginning that Lord Thedoric was once of the same order as he, before his soul was..."

Fendric hesitates.

"I do not wish to say, 'corrupted,' or 'tainted,' but Exantrius made it clear that an abrupt shift in Thedoric's outlook was responsible for the strife and discord sown hence, the likes of which destroyed Hedrogura. But he made it seem as if chaos was responsible for the transformation, instead of evil."

"It could have, therefore, been written by Thedoric before this... transformation. When Thedoric was loyal to the Realm."

"May Pelor Blind Me for my stupidity, I have not the head for such political intrigue!"

Hiritus chimes in: "And me, even less so, I'm afraid. But the basic premise seems clear enough - war is coming - defend, or get sacked - but what I don't understand is why the Free Cities should be, what'd he say, _un_united? Abandon the weak? Why, so it would be easier for Thedoric to raze them? Pfeh - far be it for me to judge, but if that isn't evil, it is most unknightly. Maybe it is the transformed Thedoric after all, and Sir Exantrius wished to deliver the letters as evidence of the division and... strife?... in Thedoric's heart.

I might have known, had I joined this company before it arrived in Bethel. Right now, my head hurts, and Justice probably needs feeding."

Fendric looks at Hiritus with a puzzled expression on his face, before it dawns on him to whom Justice refers. Satisfied, he returns his gaze to the Counsel.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 14, 2004)

Nurthk's eyebrows arch in surprise at the mention of Thedoric's signature on the letter.

"Hmm... Well, this creates more questions, but I may have a little insight, I've taken part in a bit of politics in my time. There must be an element of cooperation between Exantrius and Thedoric for Exantrius to be distributing documents written by Thedoric. This then begs the questions: Was Exantrius himself walking in the light during his time with you? _Was he even Exantrius?_ Or is their an element of good to Thedoric's actions that would cause him to warn others of his coming, however little that may help? And if Thedoric wanted to give ill advice, why would he sign with his name?" Nurthk asks, and strokes his goatee in further thought, "Any answers that Exantrius had, he took to his grave. Aesop, your first reaction to the letter was finding it redundant, was it not? What could be the purpose in distributing redundant information?"


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2004)

"Games, games and more games. I fear we're just spreading confusion as well as these letters, Fendric. Wich might be the purpose of sending us on this trip, for all I know. Maybe you can ask your patron if it is His wish for you to continue delivering these letters or not, I don't really know what to think anymore. There's a reason why I love staying in the wilds, and this is it."

[ooc : did raven get to locate a bowyer or another weaponstore for Hiritus' bow?"]


----------



## dpdx (Nov 14, 2004)

Fendric looks at Raven, solemnly. "I shall prepare an augury on the morrow, then, to ask that question. Unfortunately, my questions of the Light do not always meet with answers, so it is a gamble."

"As for whether Exantrius was Exantrius, I have only the evidence on my own that he entered my Temple."

Hiritus looks over to him and interjects, "That proves nothing, Brother Fendric! You _just_ saw for yourself tha-"

"-Thank you, yes, you are right, Brother Hiritus! All right, then: Niccolo, did you not recognize him at once when he entered Caval's Horde?"

[_Presuming Niccolo, were his player around  , would nod his assent, Fendric continues_

"Right, then, what if this _is_ a charade? What if we have been played for fools? 

We still know that Hedrogura has been under siege since before we crossed the pass and arrived here.  We know that a group of brigands is responsible for that activity, and they seem to be organized under a leader, whether that is Thedoric, or not.

We still know that Visach Cheraul, whether he flew into a blind rage upon receipt of his letter, or was in league with evil from the start, dismissed the Heironian Guard from its watch over Bethel, and precipitated the events that led to Father Premule's kidnapping, presumably before Father Premule had got a chance to return to Jance and read his copy of the letter.

Finally, we know right here and now that we have remained in Eivanrach for over a week without having to man the battlements, that Counselor Aesop has read the letter without any ill effects, and that the letter, while not of world-shattering import, and penned by none other than our alleged adversary himself, was examined and found to be safe under both the Jury's and our own supervision.

Knowing these things, what do we do, then? Do we deliver the letters as before, knowing that they are safe, do we warn the other cities and kingdoms of the Realm of the pestilence we know without delivering the letters, or do we make a stand somewhere and wait to confront Thedoric and his hordes?"


----------



## wings (Nov 15, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Aerda nodded as he once again met with the others, he had seen one or the other over a drink over the days they were seperated, always a thoughtful expression as he digested new arcane theory, the amre's paradox of divination. Once he even met Fendric as he was sharing a drink with an elven wizardess, apprentice to Amre, that he had been working with over the days. 

When he sat with all in Aesop's reading of the letter, he sank down into his chair and thought about the situation.

"I think we simply don't know enough to solve this puzzle..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Hiritus:* "Unknightly?" Aesop responds. "Leave it to knights to be knightly -- a _city_ is responsible first and foremost for the welfare of its people. I admire selflessness in men, but in government it represents dereliction from duty."

He shrugs. "It's something Thedoric understood, better than I. I know it may not sound like the way we'd like the world to be... But it _is_ for the best."

*Nurthk:* "Why sign with his name? Because, ill or not, it would assure that his advice would be followed... There are few names more trusted, in this world."

"As for its redundancy...He may have had his doubts about the Jury's dedication to the common sovereignty... He may have even known something I don't. In either case, he apparently felt it was too important to be taken for granted..."

*Raven:* "I'm sure you know well that strength doesn't come without first enduring pain... So too must confusion come before knowledge."

"Whatever else, though, the meaning of this letter is fairly straightforward -- if it was meant to be confusing, without your help, then it was very poorly designed."

_(OOC: PHB prices for bows around the city, and they are available in a variety of places... Hiritus spent pretty much all of his cash on his horse, however, so it becomes something of a non-issue -- not to mention it's up to dp now whether or not Hiritus wants Raven to do any buying for him, now that he's taken Leadership.)_

*Fendric:* Aesop listens to your oration carefully, though it seems to be directed little at him.

"If you see it fit -- I'm curious, who else is meant to receive these letters?"

_(OOC: Note, this should be the start of your sixth day in Eivanrach: The day of your arrival, the day of your meeting with Kester and Aesop, then three days of research and leisure before today. So not quite "over a week," but we can chalk that one up to -- oh, this never gets any less funny -- a clerical error on Fendric's part.)_

*Aerda:* "I'm not sure I'd call it a puzzle, just yet... But I may be able to share one or two, ah, _illuminating_ bits of insight..."

He grows momentarily awkward, fidgeting in his chair.

"You see -- and I apologize for not bringing this up sooner, but it seemed wiser to wait, for a few reasons... But, you see, Thedoric and I... you could say we were traveling companions, for a time. Many, many years ago, and not for a very long stretch... But long enough that I got to know him reasonably well. Well enough to raise an eyebrow at talk that he had fallen... but also well enough that I wouldn't dismiss the possibility."


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2004)

"It may not allways sound like it, Fendric, but you have my full support, whatever it is you decide. I've gotten involved in this mess, and I'll stick to it untill the end. You can count on me to watch your back, but I feel it is you who must decide."


----------



## dpdx (Nov 15, 2004)

"Which I presume is from a time when Thedoric was above reproach, Counsel, so you need not feel uncomfortable about your prior association with him. Exantrius rode proudly with him, as did the other Knights of the Greater Kingdom, so your situation is shared with better men than all of us, it would seem, May the Light Shine Upon Us All.

As for who the letters are addressed to, the majority remaining are located in and around the Free Cities. An inn proprietor, a Princess of the Glades, who I suspect is of my own heritage, and a Chief of Affairs.

Which is why I imagine Hiritus objected to the content in your letter that stated you should not join together in the common defense of your mutual freedom, or abandon the weak. 

If one can meet the forces arrayed against him with greater number, it often improves the odds. Some of the most successful gladiators in my town used to say sometimes, "Men can stand together, or die separately." The common hope of the Free Cities would be that they remain Free, I suppose. That hope stands a better chance united than not.

So I must say that if by 'the weak,' Thedoric meant 'the poor,' I might share in both parts of that criticism. For it is the poorest who are most susceptible to turn against this City, if it is indeed to do nothing for them. Men will often join the host that provides for their basest needs, good sir, and if... Thedoric, or whoever it is... can promise them food, plunder and a chance at glory, could you not see them taking it? 

Better to offer them what you would, first, since you are among them."



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "It may not allways sound like it, Fendric, but you have my full support, whatever it is you decide. I've gotten involved in this mess, and I'll stick to it untill the end. You can count on me to watch your back, but I feel it is you who must decide."




"I appreciate that, Raven, as does the Realm, I believe. I wish to do whatever will render peace unto the land, again.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 15, 2004)

"Oh," Aesop responds, "Thedoric has never been above reproach -- nor has any mortal man. But especially when I knew him... He was no Knight of the Greater Kingdom, then, understand. Just a young man with good intentions, not much older than yourselves..." He glances at Oliver, as well as at those whose blood might age more slowly. "Than some of you, at least."

He seems to harden himself against reminiscence, but a smile cracks and his voice shows more color as you describe the other local recipients.

"...the Glades? Tiamen, ah, lo..." He pauses, shakes his head, then points a finger at Aerda, grinning. "You see what happens when you hide away in the woods? Your names get forgotten!"

He gives his head one last shake. "In my defense, I never knew her personally... She was my predecessor, so to speak, in Thedoric's company. They had something of a falling out... But all I can offer on that is speculation and hearsay, as it was before my time. Anders said I missed the best of him -- Anders is your inn-keeper, right?"

He takes a deep breath, then his amiably serious expression occurs.

"Well, if she's on your list, perhaps they've had a reconciliation... Unless... I mean, assuming we're talking about the same Princess of the Glades." He grins. "Now, if he were writing to one of her _sis_ters..."



> "Men can stand together, or die separately." The common hope of the Free Cities would be that they remain Free, I suppose. That hope stands a better chance united than not."




"Again, _men_ can stand together... That says nothing of what cities ought to do!"

He bows his head apologetically. "I shouldn't lecture so quickly, though -- I know plenty of fine folk, even in this city, who would agree with you. It's a matter which is always controversial in these parts, even if it rarely manifests itself this significantly -- the balance of sovereignty and cooperation, I mean. Wherever people stand, they tend to have strong feelings about it. Which is why it is so significant, even if it is redundant, for one position to be endorsed by a man like Thedoric. He, even in name alone, has always had a rare gift for changing minds..."


----------



## wings (Nov 15, 2004)

*Heh*

Aerda nodded at Fendric, and had something to say on his tongue, but did not think it was worth interjecting into these more important statements. He also grinned at Aesop's word's, knowing them to be truer than he probably suspected. "Tiamen lo'Solis," he said with a practiced reverance, and you could tell he had to hold back a bow and scrape. 

"As for the state of the city, If they have rose and propspered, then the same leadership should allow them to persist. I don't think any among us have experience in human cities, so it is best if you just consider the valid perspectives given prior and hence, and do the best you can for the people of your city; as I am sure you would no matter what we, or that letter, say. I am just afraid that whatever will sweep through here will find a sprinkling of cities less of a resistance than a unified front. Cities do not stand alone, either, what with the necessary trade and interaction that goes on, as well as the population of newcomers to the city, that bring new ideas and customs to the city, making it prosper further. Of course xenophobia seems to work well with the elves, but I don't think you humans would find that life suitable, especially since you'd die off before really settling in." He grins at that, and continues, "Anyhow, we have a job to do, and have tarried enough. I thanked Amre for the enlightenment he has given me, and I would like to thank you for giving us the chance to hear of the letter's contents, and use of your experience in interpreting it."


----------



## dpdx (Nov 16, 2004)

Aerda said:
			
		

> "Tiamen lo'Solis," he said with a practiced reverance, and you could tell he had to hold back a bow and scrape.



"Indeed, that is her - pardon me, Counselor, if the names don't come as easily to me as they do my intelligent friend. So it appears the lot of you were once a Fellowship similar to ours here - tell me, did you also serve with Exantrius, Visach Cheraul, and Father Premule?"



> "As for the state of the city, If they have rose and prospered, then the same leadership should allow them to persist. I don't think any among us have experience in human cities, so it is best if you just consider the valid perspectives given prior and hence, and do the best you can for the people of your city; as I am sure you would no matter what we, or that letter, say. I am just afraid that whatever will sweep through here will find a sprinkling of cities less of a resistance than a unified front. Cities do not stand alone, either, what with the necessary trade and interaction that goes on, as well as the population of newcomers to the city, that bring new ideas and customs to the city, making it prosper further. Of course xenophobia seems to work well with the elves, but I don't think you humans would find that life suitable, especially since you'd die off before really settling in." He grins at that, and continues, "Anyhow, we have a job to do, and have tarried enough. I thanked Amre for the enlightenment he has given me, and I would like to thank you for giving us the chance to hear of the letter's contents, and use of your experience in interpreting it."



"My friend speaks true, Counselor. We appreciate the assistance you have offered us, very much, in understanding what it is we do. For my part, I wish you victory, harmony, and abundance for your Jury and your City, a fine one if I may evaluate it, and May the Brightest Blessings of the Radiant Light Be Unto You and Yours.

Now, if you'll excuse us, there are the matters of the other letters to your former companions, and of a knight very dear to me who wears entirely unsuitable armor, that I must attend to."

Hiritus, who had been 'resting,' looks up, at once embarrassed and irritated. Bowing slightly to Counselor Aesop, he turns and walks stridently out the door.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 17, 2004)

Aesop nods softly, and bids you farewell. "If you're ever back in Eivanrach, my door is open to you... I'm quite interested to here what else you young folk turn up."

He smiles seriously, then stands.

"Sage Amre has agreed to do some further examination of the letter, just in case anything was overlooked. If we find anything, I'll try to send a word on the wing... No guarantees it will find you, though, so don't be counting on it."

_(So, where are you headed now? And do you plan on visiting Kester beforehand, or have you generally concluded that he's a waste of time?  )_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 18, 2004)

[_Have you found anything out about the paladin concept I posted about in OOC, "special mount" yet, GP? It kind of affects what happens next for F. and H. Meanwhile, I'll edit this post later if I should need to._]

After goodbyes are said, Fendric follows Hiritus out of the vestibule to where the horses (and other animal conveyances) are tied. After finding Vespers and loading himself aboard, Fendric looks around for Hiritus to see how his cohort did at finding a horse. 

Hiritus disappears behind a corner of the building, and emerges a moment later mounted atop one of the biggest, strongest horses Fendric has ever seen. The black and white mottled warhorse looks to Fendric like it could pull the remains of a dead frost giant at full gallop. Fitted with military saddle, tack and saddlebags, Hiritus finally looks like a paladin. 

Fendric looks briefly down at Vespers, and stifles sudden feelings of steed-inadequacy. He manages a wan smile as Hiritus pulls up, his horse snorting to compare with the bellows of a forge.

"Nicely done, Brother. I hope he didn't cost too much."

Hiritus replies, beaming: "_Her_ name is Justice. And no, I still have some gold left. Do you like her?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2004)

Nurthk goes wide-eyed at the sight of Hiritus' new steed.

"By Cuthbert, that's a horse and a half. Got your money's worth there Hiritus," he exclaims.

After checking that everything's secure Nurthk climbs onto his own mount and awaits the groups departure.

"Any point in my asking whether we're having Kester along?" he asks noone in particular.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 19, 2004)

Hiritus turns his smile to Nurthk, touching his brow as if to tip his cap, and nodding downward. "Thank you. I can barely explain it myself - I felt compelled by my God, I guess, to seek a horse instead of purchasing one. She appeared, and I knew her name already: Justice."

Fendric looks over at Hiritus, his smile a little brighter. "Excellent - now your magnificent steed may help you to accompany me to where we are going first: which is, By the Light's Everlasting Glory, to keep you from resembling a common footman, and furthermore, from dropping to the ground from the first goblin stone arrow that is shot at you."

Fendric looks around to the group. "I expect that what gold Hiritus has left, plus the armor he is currently wearing, may fetch us a metal suit of armor, even at Gilter's where we've worn out our welcome. It shall not take long - should anyone like to accompany us, they may, otherwise we shall return to the Inn within the hour.

As for Kester, I had never considered his accompanying us on this quest, but I am not averse to it, either. But we may decide when we arrive at the Inn. "

Fendric moves Vespers along at a walk.

"Come, let us remedy this, Hiritus. You'll never even be considered for a Challenge in that!"

Hiritus, eyes rolling, nods his assent and drops Justice beside Vespers.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 23, 2004)

Purchasing goes fine, and Gilter seems to have cooled a bit since his disagreement with Raven -- he still doesn't want to deal with _him_, and isn't about to offer any discounts, but is content enough to deal at regular prices...

...

Returning to the inn, you are greeted with a conspicuous comment: "There, boy, I think those are the folks you're lookin' for."

At the bar, a redheaded young man turns around, wide-eyed, and stands to approach you almost quicker than his legs can carry him.

"Hi... Hi! M' name's Tatlock, but Tat's a lot shorter... I came here, 'n I think I'm supposed to meet you."

He extends a hand abruptly: It and his other, fortunately, are both clear of rings.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 24, 2004)

Fendric, after smoothing the waters somewhat with Gilter, manages to front Hiritus a short loan, and finally retires the recruitment studded leather Hiritus is wearing, but not without (as seems always the case with Fendric) a bit of solemn reverence. Hiritus, buoyed by the sudden infusion of gold, selects a not-quite shiny, but nonetheless extremely serviceable set of breastplate, with enough left over to cover urban incidentals for a few days down the line.

Satisfied, Fendric and Hiritus return with their horses to the group assembled.

****************

[Hiritus _Detects Evil_ on Tatlock.]

"Fendric, look here; this may be the one Kester was talking about."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 24, 2004)

_Might as well establish a no nonsense front._

Nurthk steps up first and gives Tatlock a dauntingly firm hand shake. His eyes are hard as he looks down on the human lad.

"What's your business with us, Tat?" he asks, straight to the point.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 24, 2004)

Hiritus detects no trace of evil in the young man.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "What's your business with us, Tat?" he asks, straight to the point.




"Business?" he says, shaking his head. "I don' know much about that... It's just, y'know, you ever have one 'f those feelin's in your gut about something? Like, you just know what to do...?"

He paws the floor and looks hard at you, brow pinched in heavy confusion, as though waiting for you to complete his thought.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 24, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Business?" he says, shaking his head. "I don' know much about that... It's just, y'know, you ever have one 'f those feelin's in your gut about something? Like, you just know what to do...?"



"Well yes, I know just what you mean, except that it usually involves quite a few pints of beer, and usually ends up with either a slap in the face or a convenient haystack. But I guess that's not what you mean, now is it?" Raven says, in a nice display of good bailiff-bad bailiff.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2004)

_Raven's playing it nice, which leaves me to keep playing bad. Heh, I can get used to this._

Nurthk looks unimpressed with Tat's answer.

"So you have no idea _why_ you came looking for us, you just came looking for us? There's a reason for everything, lad. For example, I wouldn't just punch you in the jaw on a whim, you'd have to make me pretty mad first. Surely you'd have a reason for seeking us out like this. Speak up boy, how far did you travel on this whim of yours?" he says, and his brow furrows in suspicion.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 25, 2004)

Fendric, who by now has faced at Hiritus' behest to look upon the red-headed human, furrows his brow in concern to match Tatlock's.

"Hello - I am Brother Fendric of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura, and this is Brother Hiritus of the Temple in Bethel. Yes, it's best to tell us what you know, young man. Might you remember where you traveled from to get here? Perhaps you were ensorcelled - perhaps someone could detect for an aura around Mr. Tatlock? 

In any case, as my Brother points out, someone spoke of you earlier, if indeed you are the same man, for you match his description. They said you would be a danger to us, if you possessed a certain ring; then, later, they said you were a danger no more, that you had rejected this ring. Do you remember anything about that? 

If you think back, are there spots in your memory that you cannot account for? Perhaps you were in Bethel before you arrived in Eivanrach?

If you could answer any of my questions, it would help us to know why you are here, and what it is you have to tell us. Come, let us find a table, and see if we can't discover the truth together."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 27, 2004)

Tat shrinks and stutters at Raven and Nurthk's interrogation; at Fendric's mention of the ring, though, his face lights with recognition, and a sort of relief...

"Yeah! I found a ring, but I threw it away... It made me feel all woozy..." He hops gently from foot to foot, eyes downcast. "Like too much cider."

He sits, calmly, at Fendric's suggestion, then begins his tale.

"I've never been to Bethel -- I heard those folk are no good," he says. Shavah, standing aside, bites her lip, but smiles all the same. "I came here from Bierstrach, for days and nights... What happened, what happened was I was out on nightwatch, and I hear this noise -- this big, rumblin' noise comin' through the trees out behind Morrey's shed. And I ran to see what it was, and there he was, a, a _real orc_, running about out there, and he looked crazy and mean. I was scared, so I slinged a stone at him, so I could scare him away, you know? But I nailed him right on the side of his head, and he fell right down."

He pauses for a moment, in recollection. "It was bloody."

"So then," he continues, "it was right about then that I got this feelin'... Just this real gut feeling, you know? Like I just knew what I had to do... My Uncle Pohl always said when I got a feeling like that, I should do like it, 'cause it ain't good for no man to question his calling. And what it was, was, what I was supposed to do, was go out, I just knew I was supposed to go out and find... and find..."

He pauses for a moment, then seems to recite: "Two Priests of Good Pelor who were travellin' with two little folk, and an orc-man, and an Eastern man, and a Lady of Heirony all." He nods his head, seeming sure he got it right. "Out here in Eivanrach."

"I found the ring around then, too," he says. "The orc had been wearin' it, and it looked shiny and nice so I put it on. It didn't seem dangerous or anything, but then I felt funny, for hours I felt funny and couldn't figure out why, then finally I figured out it's this ring, it's this ring... So I just threw it into some grass "

He cocks his head. "Was that right of me?"


----------



## dpdx (Nov 27, 2004)

Fendric listens appreciatively to Tat as he relays his tale. "Well, Mr. Tatlock, you do seem to have acted appropriately in discarding of that ring, although another may collect it if you discarded it in a place where it could be found, May the Light Blind Them if they do. Still, you could not have known what the ring was making you do, and so that problem is for us, and for the next creature to find it.

For myself, I am interested in a detail or two of your story: you said that the notion came to you to find us in Eivanrach, and so you did - was that _before_ or _after_ you put on the ring? And when you put it on, do you remember anything else about how you felt, other than 'funny?'

In any case, I believe Kester should be informed. Aerda, might you still have that key?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 28, 2004)

Tat thinks hard. "After, I'd say... After. Maybe after. Almost for sure."

Regarding how the ring 'felt': "I don't know what the word is for that... I was just all muddy thinkin', and I couldn't sleep, even though I got real tired, and I couldn't eat neither... Wasn't so bad if I kept my feet movin', but all the time else there was just this antsy aching feeling, like somebody was ringin' bells in my bones."

He frowns, apparently embarrassed and dissatisfied with his own answer. "I don't know what to call it but that. I never felt sick like that before."

_(OOC: There's a new Industrial Revolution a-brewing... Strategic wargaming in Greyhawk, is the gyst of it, and there are still numerous factions available, if you're interested in playing.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 29, 2004)

Nurthk stands back, letting Fendric do the talking, but remaining vigilant all the same.

_Hate to think it but it would appear that having Kester along may be a wise decision, as much as I'm hesitant to trust him._


----------



## dpdx (Nov 30, 2004)

Fendric reads the expression on Tatlock's face as one of embarrassment.

"Worry not - it takes a man of unusual inner strength to resist the dark magic of that ring. Better men than all of us, indeed, among the best there ever have been in this Realm, have fallen under its sway. But you rejected it - you are therefore, Mr. Tatlock, stronger than anyone in at least that measure. Even if you cannot lift horses over your head, an iron will is a boon indeed.

I would add that had you fallen under its sway, Mr. Tatlock, well... you owe your life to that strength, as it happens. Those who wear the ring are dominated by it - with no regard to their personal safety, they are flung by its owner into... _fatal_ danger, May Pelor Protect Us All.

But here you are, alive, because of it. Be Happy!

So if you had nothing else to tell us, then?"

Hiritus, standing behind Fendric, takes the moment to interject:

"You killed an orc with a _sling bullet_?"


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2004)

Oliver bustles in from outside in a flurry of sniffling and bluster. His brows are drawn down and his eyes blaze. Maybe it's fever coming on with his malaise. Maybe not.

"High-way robbers! Brigands!"  He grumbles raspily, stomping his boots at the tavern door. He is startled into stillness momentarily by a strong sense of homecoming on returning to the tavern and seeing the faces of his companions. _Faugh._ He shrugs off his bulky wraps and cloaks, coughs doubling his over and bringing tears and stars to his eyes. _Terrible thing to be old and frail._ He looks with envy at Hirtius, Nurthk, Shavah, Niccolo... Fendric... _Aerda_. He glowers at Raven. _This one, he's beginning to understand._

He stalks over, "By the way you're all gathered, gape-mouthed, around this tousle-headed, hay-seed farmboy, I gather this is the red-haired Herald of Certain Doom."

Something has gotten into Oliver. _The gelding and Bastrop seem to have gotten on fine. Wonder how the filly will settle in - she got fire that one._ Thinking about the horses - rather their tack - sets Oliver's teeth on edge again.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 1, 2004)

Hiritus: "Bullet? No, I used a rock." He swells and sways with simultaneous pride and disgust. "It made a mean crackin' sound."

Oliver: "My name's Tatlock," he says, not quite getting the gyst of your greeting. "But folks mostly call me Tat, 'cause it's easier."

He looks you over briefly, apparently trying to make his mind up about something.

"You're new with 'em, ain't you? Did you get the callin' too?"


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2004)

Oliver snorts at the boy as he talks. At Tat's question Oliver peers with bushy-browed suspicion, "Tat," he pronounces, harumphing. "In a manner of speaking, you could say I'm new. 

He eases himself into a chair and leans back with a grunt and a sigh, "But _new_ doesn't describe me very well, eh?" 

Scratching his jaw with a gnarly hand, salamander tattoo rippling, he thinks back on Kester's words and grumbles,"Not sure what you mean by 'callin'. If you mean to seek out this lot, no, no calling there. Just plain bad luck." He calls for a drink from the bartender.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2004)

Nurthk can't help a chuckle and his stoney visage breaks.

"Bad luck, eh? That's one way of putting it," he says, "I just made a choice to come along, not much more to it than that."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2004)

Raven walks over to the bar, and as Olliver makes to pay he leans over to the bartender. "Make that two, on me." he says as he slides some silver over the counter.
He looks at the gnarled figure of the rogue.Leaning a little closer he says : "And, old-timer, what do you make of all this then? I'm glad you're around, or I'd be thinking I was becoming paranoid. When we get out of town, I suggest we keep seperate watches, the two of us. Maybe with nurthk as well. Three watches should get us enough sleep. I don't trust this Kester feller one bit. Stay close to Fendric when we travel. I'll scout ahead. And when we get into trouble, wich we will, well... I'll keep my eye on your back, so I hope you'll cover mine. And we'll both watch this Kester figure, or whatever his name is."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 5, 2004)

_(Autopilot)_ Aerda makes his way to the bar; Oliver and Raven both easily overhear his order, "water silvered with raspberry" once again... Another key, and a soft, silent walk to the door.

Kester is waiting, with a soft, serious grin on his face.

"Well, friends, what's the news? Are you carrying poison, or the antidote?"

Meanwhile, Tatlock seems to be toying with the idea of following you in, stutter-stepping, looking hard for approval or disapproval, from Fendric Nurthk or anyone...


----------



## dpdx (Dec 5, 2004)

The relevance or humor of Kester's question is, of course, completely lost on Fendric.

"As Straight as the Holy Light, neither. But we have information, and also someone you might recognize..."

Fendric steps aside to usher Tatlock into the room.

"Is this the boy you saw who had rejected the ring? It certainly sounds like it, to hear his story. Master Tatlock, would you be so kind as to repeat your story to this man?"

Fendric shows the boy to one of the chairs, which Fendric stands behind. When Tatlock is finished, Fendric asks him politely to wait outside, and Hiritus makes sure he complies.

"You should also be aware of this: the letter we delivered to Aesop was written by none other than Thedoric himself, presumably before his fall. It contained no compulsion magicks, and was not evil."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 5, 2004)

Tatlock recites his story, almost word-for-word, before being lead out by Hiritus; Kester waits for you to finish, then responds.

"Presumably before his fall?" he asks, curiously. "Forgive me if that strikes me as a strange presumption... When last we spoke, you said you were under the impression that these letters were warnings of Thedoric's approach... Is that not the case, after all? Because if it _is_ their purpose, I find it hard to understand how he should write letters warning of plans that he would not have yet formulated?"

He thinks about it for a moment. "I suppose he may have anticipated it, somehow... If Thedoric knew my counterpart was planning his fall, and believed he could not prevent it, I mean. It's a rare man who, knowing he cannot save himself, will choose to save others _from_ himself... But from what I understand of Thedoric, it seems possible."

He tilts his head, then sighs. "Though where Exantrius or the ring come into the picture... And the boy..."

He shakes his head, after another momentary pause.

"Excuse me for thinking aloud. I just find it rather interesting that, after eschewing the ring, this boy chose still to carry out its instruction... Does it leave a lingering compulsion? Or did he choose to continue, on his own?" He shrugs. "Is there a difference?"

Finally, he leans forward, blue eyes narrowing. "And you... Some of you wore the ring. How much, I wonder, does it influence you still?"


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 5, 2004)

Raven raises a eyebrow at Fendric leading Tat into the room. When Hiritus leads him outside again, Raven approaches the Paladin.
"Hiritus. Looks like Fendric has taken you under his wings. Good. He's a good man, but at times a little, well. I don't know. He appears to be too trusting, at times. I don't know if he only appears that way,  and I can't see what he really thinks. I know he's a brave man, and he isn't stupid. He holds himself more then well in a fight. But still, watch his back. This Kester-figure. I don't trust him half as much as Fendric and Aerda seem to do."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2004)

Nurthk looks to Kester, "As far as I know Thedoric and Exantrius were friends, thus if Thedoric may have requested Exantrius distribute the letters in the event of his fall, who more convincing than a hero to warn of impending danger?"

_As for people still under the influence of the ring... well, Aerda was the last one with it I think. Fendric said something about him disappearing with it anyway, back when he showed up. I should keep an eye on him, never trusted elves anyway._

Nurthk glances in Aerda's direction for a moment, curious how he'd react to the talk of lingering influences.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 6, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> When Hiritus leads him outside again, Raven approaches the Paladin.
> 
> "Hiritus. Looks like Fendric has taken you under his wings. Good. He's a good man, but at times a little, well. I don't know. He appears to be too trusting, at times. I don't know if he only appears that way,  and I can't see what he really thinks. I know he's a brave man, and he isn't stupid. He holds himself more then well in a fight. But still, watch his back. This Kester-figure. I don't trust him half as much as Fendric and Aerda seem to do."



"Oh, don't worry, Raven, I plan to. Believe me, I joined him as much for his benefit as for mine. I can help him, and he can help me. That's what it's all about, isn't it?

You've probably noticed, just like me, that Fendric overthinks things, sometimes. We know he's also given some questionable people the benefit of the doubt, but you know what else? We're not dead yet, and I haven't had to atone for anything we've done, either. Considering he promised me when I joined the Fellowship of the White Dove that it would be difficult, minimum, and perhaps even a constant battle, I'm almost ready to demand my money back! I mean, where's the evil to smite, you know?"

Hiritus, eyebrows raised and smiling, glances into Raven's face to make sure the ranger is 'still with him,' continues:

"Anyway, thanks for saying something, Raven. I will keep an eye out, and I promise my god every day that if I have to give my life to prevent it, Fendric will never come to any harm, from outside the group, or inside. That includes Kester, the kid, or _anyone_."


----------



## wings (Dec 7, 2004)

*Hmmm*

He makes to order the drink which he assumes would still signal the want to see Kester, and his assumption is confirmed and in a moment he is once again fishing his fingers into a glass...

He once again settles into a little place by the wall, leaning and watching the preceedings. He didn't feel the need to elaborate on what anyone said, Fendric was still a capable mouthpiece. When the idea that lasting compulsions stayed behind he didn't seem to notice, continuing to light his pipe as he was before and after the suggestion, his face the calm indifference famous to the elves.

With atleast one pair of eyes watching him for some clue to the riddle, he finally took the pipe to his mouth and smoked idly. If Nurthk expected him to reveal something, he wasn't about to.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 8, 2004)

"Shall we see if they're about ready to go, then? I'd like to reach our next spot by nightfall."

With that, Hiritus comes back into the room, sans Tatlock, grabbing a piece of wall behind Fendric.

"Are we about finished, here? Justice is still hitched outside, and I'd hate to get her stolen my first day..." he says half-aloud into Fendric's ear.

"Why yes, my anxious young Brother, I believe we are!" comes Fendric's mirthful reply.

So, Kester, do you dare risk overland travel with our intrepid band, or is this goodbye? I should warn you, that until you gain the trust of the rest of the Fellowship, it may be a bit... _uncomfortable..._ to be watched as often as you will be. 

Anyway, I leave it in your hands - you have been a boon to us, as far as I can tell, May the Light Reveal It to Be True, and as far as I am concerned, you are welcome to join us at least as long as it takes to prove or disprove the others' suspicions about you.

We'll be gathering our things outside if you wish to join us."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 8, 2004)

"I appreciate your offer, and its meaning as a gesture does not go unnoticed... But I'll have to decline, for now. There's quite a bit of other work to be done... At the very least, I'd like to find out more about Thedoric, and Exantrius, as well as any moves my adversary has made, of late... Whatever I can dig up, I'll be happy to share with you -- you know how to find me."

"So I bid you fare well," he says, bowing his head politely, "and I leave you with one last bit of advice: As you travel, travel wide around the crossroads. They are places of his influence."

...

As you leave the room, you find Tatlock waiting, wide-eyed as a puppy, seeming expectant.

"So, have you decided? Am I coming with you?"

Shavah looks up at Oliver, whispering softly: "You _do_ have an extra horse."

_(So, where to, folks? Geographically, it should be roughly a three day trip to either Despia, Valsport, or the Glades of Sesphar, with Despia being perhaps closer to four, maybe five...)_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2004)

The old rogue nods at Raven's suggestion and leans back in his chair to speak quietly into the ranger's ear. "Agreed. We need to talk to Nurthk. Thanks for the drink."

_For good or ill, this man has bound himself to us. _ Oliver eyes Kester through a cloud of Aerda's curling pipesmoke. He coughs, eyes tearing and blows his nose. _Glad he's not coming. I need the rest._ 

As the group files out of the room Oliver shoots a relieved glance at Raven. He bustles into the tavern and stoops a moment in a cough, taking advantage of the opportunity to take stock of his various weapons and pouches. He shrugs his shoulders, wincing as they creak and protest. Tatlock bounces forward, youthful exuberance and expectation.

He considers the young man at Shavah's words. _Farmboy... bet he knows his way around animals. This could work out nicely. For me._ He looks up and glowers at Tatlock, "Aren't your parents missing you, boy?"


----------



## dpdx (Dec 9, 2004)

Fendric, having come up next to Oliver, raises an eyebrow at Tatlock's request. Before the cleric can himself dash the young boy's hopes, Oliver asks the question. 

(_Praise Pelor! - for once, I am not the killjoy._)

Hiritus, tending to his pack beside a nearby table, chuckles softly to himself, and watches intently the scene before him.

"I'm not sure he knows what he's getting himself into, Brother.

While I admire your courage, and your aim, Mr. Tatlock: The true test is what happens when they fight you _back_. I don't doubt that you could hold your own, but the truth is that none of us knows whether you would be an asset or a burden to us, and in what it would take to find out, lies the success or failure of our quest, which is the reason we are together in the first place. 

That's not a bad thing; that just _is_. Your friends on the Nightwatch know you better than we do - why not rejoin them? At some point, you might make a fine adventuring band in your own right.

But this isn't an adventure. So you probably don't really want to live this life. It's not all rings, inns and weapon-shopping."

Fendric nods his assent silently, a wan smile crossing his features.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 9, 2004)

Raven winces at the boy's question, then looks relieved as the rest of the group tries to fend him off.
"Go home to your parents, boy, and get some experience under your belt. The local militia looks fine to me. If I pass here in a few years, and you still feel like adventuring, I might take you up on your offer, but for now, leave it be. I've seen to many lads getting killed before their first real shave."
"And now, gentlemen, and fine lady, offcourse" he says with an exagerated flourishing bow towards Shavah, "Let us leave this town. It's only been a few days, but it feels like I've been stuck here for weeks. I need to see some new horizons."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 14, 2004)

Tatlock seems disappointed and confused, but seems to accept your refusal. Shavah steps forward, searching her purse, and hands over a small amount of coin. "A reward for a job well done, lad."

...

With Tatlock and Kester both attended to, it seems time to head off. Aerda suggests South, toward the Glades of Sesphar. It should be a quiet journey, with few major points of civilization in between.

Marching order? Watch order? Any other travelling tendencies you'd like to specify?

_(OOC: wings mentioned out-of-game that he was interested in Sesphar next, so unless I've missed some other posted intentions, I'll go with that.

Also, since you're heading off now, time for *XP*:

*Fendric: 2100
Raven:   1950
Nurthk:  1900
Aerda:   1750
Oliver:  1700
Niccolo: 1500*)_


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 14, 2004)

[WOOHOO level]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2004)

Nurthk sits atop his horse, Gale, and ponders the next destination.

_Better to get it over with sooner than later,_ he thought to himself.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 15, 2004)

The two Pelorites retrieve their horses (one the conventional way), and prepare to go underway in the staging area outside the stablery.

"Was it the Glades next, Brother? I seem to remember Aerda saying that was closest..."

"Yes, Fendric, I think that's what has been decided," replies Hiritus from atop Justice.

Fendric slides Vespers within whispering range of his cohort. "You do remember in Bethel when we first discussed you coming along, do you not, Brother?"

"Yes..."

"And you do remember what I told you this experience might entail then, also?"

"What are you getting at, Fendric?"

"Yes, well, I just wanted to inform you that when we get assaulted by orcish brigands, or demented snakes and woodchucks, or thralls of the ring, May Pelor Grant Them All a Painful Death, any time from now is usually the time. Be vigilant, Brother."

As if in response, Justice snorts. Which is good, because it deflects attention from Hiritus' eye-rolling and chuckling.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2004)

_Leaving the Inn_

Oliver goes up to his room to collect his belongings and finds a drift of downy gray blown up against the door. _Winkle? I didn't put him back! _  He rushes to the curtains, remembering he'd cracked the window to air the room out. He finds Winkle poised on the window-sill, wings flared uncertainly. He warbles at Oliver as the wiry old man pulls the windows shut.

"Oh Winkle. Has it become this already? Flying the nest?" He glances at the cage, "Can't say I blame you. I had hoped you'd be more tame before it came to this." He gathers up his stuff, dons his newly tended and mended armor. 

Dire and gleaming he walks out into the hall, making his way quietly to the balcony and calls down to the innkeeper for some help with his pack. Tatlock is still hovering about the inn, wavering between indecision and disappointment, he looks up as Oliver comes to the balcony to shout down, anxious eager eyes wide under his unruly thatch of red hair. _Ashes, one fledgling is enough, but two...? The gods hate me. _ He purses his lips hard and shakes his head. _And rightly so._

"Come on, boy. The others are waiting on me." He breathes a big sigh that turns into a nasty cough. After a lot of coaxing (and equal amounts of cursing) Oliver convinces Winkle to stand on his arm and allow himself to be carried. His wings flutter frequently into Oliver's face. He leaves a goodly tip in his room and another tip for tavern tenders, barkeeper, serving girls. _I'm going to miss this place. _  He smiles tightly, touching his brow to the innkeeper as he trundles silently out to the stables.

****************
_At the stables_

The stableboy, anticipating a tip from the cantankerous old man, rushes off as Oliver approaches, Winkle awkwardly perched on his thin arm.

Oliver suffers the looks of the others as he ambles up with Tatlock in tow. He shrugs, ornery defensiveness and flinches away from Winkle's startled flapping.

The stableboy brings out Oliver's new horses and a fit and jaunty-looking Bastrop. _My very own menagerie._ He tosses a fat coin to the stable boy. "Thank you for your hard work, Ander. Saddle up the filly, please, lad - Tatlock will be riding with us as far as Sesphar." He glares at Tatlock, "And no further."

At the various looks of puzzlement and glowering from his friends Oliver mutters, "I can't turn away strays." He lowers his head, bullishly, "Hayseed needs to see the world. Who better than the elves to show him some culture?"

Oliver glances at Aerda and Astrule as he turns takes Bastrop's lead from the stableboy. He gives the donkey a friend pat before turning to mount his horse. Winkle squawks indignantly as Oliver deposits him on a bale of hay. The old man surprises the stableboy by roughly shaking his cupped and lowered hand before using the boy's hands as a stirrup to mount.

Struggling a bit as Winkle settles onto his arm again, Oliver guides the horse over to Shavah with his knees and lowers his voice, "I'll pay you back the coin you gave the boy."

He looks up at Raven and snaps, "What?"


----------



## dpdx (Dec 17, 2004)

The chuckling turns into muttering as Hiritus looks ahead at Oliver and the boy.

"I still can't believe we're taking _passengers_ on this quest. Look at him - he's not even-"

"-Hiritus!" whispers Fendric in an urgent manner, "That young man is under Oliver's care and protection, and it is _not_ our position to challenge that, May The Thought Of It Die in Darkness!"

"Really?!" begins Hiritus' sotto voce retort, "Then is Oliver going to heal him if he gets hurt, or will Shavah, you or I?"

The horses, perhaps sensing an argument best left private, back away another ten feet, Justice leading this effort. The vehement whispering continues.

"I certainly _will_ heal him, even save his life, if I must! And so should you! Is it not Code to heal the injured?"

"Fendric, we are bonded as friends, for life. But _do not_ lecture me about my Code! It doesn't cover this situation! I tried to talk him out of it!"

"I apologize, my Brother. But it was Oliver's decision that wrought this result, not Tatlock's! Please do not blame the boy, and please do not hold this against Oliver!

"He'd better not die..."

"He will not! It is only as far as the Glades!"

"Is he wearing armor?"

"Is he wh- I cannot tell from here!"

"You were going to bring Kester."

"Yes, I was - what of it?"

"You trust too many people. And I'm not the only one who says so."

"Oh?"

"Yes. So, you'd better not die, either."

"Who else says so?"

"I'm not telling you that. Anyway, he didn't come, so it's nothing."

"As you wish..."

"Oh, Nerull's Breath, I can't believe this: did the old man take him along without armor?"


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 17, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> He looks up at Raven and snaps, "What?"



"I didn't say anything, old man. I'm just looking." Raven says, a faint smile on his face. "You brought him along, you make sure he doesn't get himself killed. Or someone else."​He wheels his horse around, facing the boy. "You're riding with the big boys now, son. When you are tired, cold, hungry and sore, you'd better remember that this is the exciting life you volunteered for. For now, you can take care of my good friend here. He hardly ever bites, and he has't kicked anyone lately. Here you go" he says, handing him the reins of his mule. 
He leans forward, looking the mule in the eyes. "Behave"

"Allright people, I'll be scouting ahead. If you don't hear from me every two hours, there's trouble ahead."


----------



## dpdx (Dec 17, 2004)

[_Worry not - I can edit my last posts as not being underway yet._]

Fendric looks up from his and Hiritus' 'conversation' to notice Raven handing Tatlock the reins to his mule. Fendric then walks Vespers up to within pontificating distance of Oliver, Tatlock, and Raven.

"Oh, blood. - Raven? If he is being required to ride Oliver's horse and care for his creatures and then by you, for your mule at the same time, it is only just that you compensate him for your part of his travail - he is not a vassal, he is a squire of Oliver. Are you prepared to do that?

As for you, Mr. Tatlock, if you own armor, I strongly suggest that you put it on, immediately. It does no good to you in your pack, and as I was just explaining to Hiritus," who duly cringes at the mention of his name, "We are susceptible to attack from the _moment_ we leave this sallyport.

If you do not own armor, I suggest that _someone_," Fendric pauses to briefly glare at Oliver, "provide him it. This is not a pleasure excursion to the Glades of Sesphar. Therefore I suggest you do not treat it as such. May Pelor Guide Your Hand. We go soon."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 17, 2004)

dpdx"[color=paleturquoise said:
			
		

> Oh, blood. - Raven? If he is being required to ride Oliver's horse and care for his creatures and then by you, for your mule at the same time, it is only just that you compensate him for your part of his travail - he is not a vassal, he is a squire of Oliver. Are you prepared to do that?
> [/color]



"Pay him for looking after the mule? Sure. Sure. I"ll scout for him, hunt for him, try to make sure he doesn't walk into an ambush and I'll shoot anyone trying to attack him. Like I do for the rest. But I can't do all those things while looking after good ol' Jake here. And I don't plan to carry all my stuff on my back and leaving poor ol' Jake here. I'll miss the intelligent conversations, for starters. 
So, for now, he'll take care of the mule, try to gather some firewood whilst we travel, make sure we get fresh water, help put up the tents at the evening, clean whatever it is I hunt down, and if he still has some strength left I'll train him in using a bow and I'll lend him my shortsword so that Oliver can teach him a trick or two. I suspect that you, Shavah and Hiritus might have something to say about morality and filosofy whilst we're underway, and Nurthk can tell him what's edible and what's poisonous. And if he falls asleep dead tired and wakes sore as hell every day, and still wants to go on, we might make something out of him yet."
He smiles a wicked grin at the boy. "This ain't no camping trip, son. Remember, you wanted to join us. If you think you're up to it, come. If not, stay, and I'll find someone else to hold onto Jake while I go scouting."


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2004)

Oliver rounds his mount on Fendric and Vespers, anger boiling in his bright eyes. "Save your sanctimony for someone else, Fendric."

He turns to Tatlock, "You can ride with me, Hayseed. Or stay here. Though I think the others would prefer it if you came with me."  He spares a squinting glance at Fendric and Raven. He takes Jake's lead and ties it with more slack than Bastrop's to his mount's saddle.

He waits only long enough for Tatlock to mount the firey filly and then wheels his horse around, heading off to the trade district, and specifically to Gilter's shop hoping that without Raven along he can convince Gilter to honor the discount the Gnome had revoked.

****
_In a silversmith's store before Oliver rejoins the Company:_

The old man turns a slim, silvery object over in his hands. It's not the best work this craftsman could do, I'll wager._ But the best he could do in a short time._ He smiles as he inspects the dozen similar objects before him. Tatlock waits outside with the horses, trying largely in vain to hide the discomfort of the strange weight of new gear. 

"Nicely done, Goodman Smith. I apologize for the haste that I put this task to you in, but I assure you, these are just what I wanted." He puts a bag of coin in the man's hand, a little heavier than is quite neccessary, and nods. He undoes a few pack ties and slips the bundle inside, patting the pack after he seals it back up.

*****
_Back with the Company:_

Oliver rides up wordlessly and purses his lips, a picture of impatience, "Well, are we going to get this show on the road or not?" 

Winkle has decided that the saddlehorn is a much more pleasant perch and, truth be told, the old man's arm aches from the short time he carried the fledgling owl.


OOC: Buying basic gear for the kid. Will hash out in OOC thread. I know that Gilter was willing to trade at normal prices, just wanted to angle for the discount again.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 17, 2004)

Raven said:
			
		

> "Pay him for looking after the mule? Sure. Sure. I"ll scout for him, hunt for him, try to make sure he doesn't walk into an ambush and I'll shoot anyone trying to attack him. Like I do for the rest. But I can't do all those things while looking after good ol' Jake here. And I don't plan to carry all my stuff on my back and leaving poor ol' Jake here. I'll miss the intelligent conversations, for starters.
> 
> So, for now, he'll take care of the mule, try to gather some firewood whilst we travel, make sure we get fresh water, help put up the tents at the evening, clean whatever it is I hunt down, and if he still has some strength left I'll train him in using a bow and I'll lend him my shortsword so that Oliver can teach him a trick or two. I suspect that you, Shavah and Hiritus might have something to say about morality and filosofy whilst we're underway, and Nurthk can tell him what's edible and what's poisonous. And if he falls asleep dead tired and wakes sore as hell every day, and still wants to go on, we might make something out of him yet."






			
				Oliver said:
			
		

> "Save your sanctimony for someone else, Fendric."




Fendric's brow furrows in response to Raven: "Goodness yes, let us levy a rate for everything we do here! I'm sure we can work out an exchange rate per blow struck, per spell cast, per wound closed, per fish caught, water carried, and deer slain, and we will, all of us, end up with about the same as we had before, and possibly ALL DIE while we haggle over our just compensation! What a _splendid_ idea! 

Why, May the Light Glorify Any Such Present, that is worthy of _accountants_ and _bookkeepers_, true heroes as any to walk the Realm!

And if I may be permitted an additional bout of 'sanctimony', Oliver, Mr. Tatlock's keep to earn is whatever _you_ say it is, not me, not Raven, and especially not anyone else who told him he should not have come. I was merely trying to assert that, since _you would not_. Thank You, then, for the convulsive epithet of 'confidence', you bitter, divisive old _ingrate_!

Worry not, Mr. Tatlock, this is not about you. This is about the education of others in this Fellowship who have _much_ to learn about the fair and proper treatment of _foundlings_."

Fendric returns Vespers to his position at the back, where Hiritus successfully executes a low whistle whilst grinning from ear to ear.

"It would appear, my young Brother, that the 'old man' got him some armor."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 17, 2004)

Raven gives a chuckle at the tirade of fendric, a lopsided grin on his face. As Fendric sputters to an end, he just shakes his head.
"Fendric, Fendric, you wouldn't recognise sarcasm if it bit you in the bollocks, would you? Have I ever asked even a tarnished half piece of copper from anyone here? Or have I offered anyone to pay for whatever it was they did for me?" He shakes his head. "Do you really have so low an opinion of me? Am I naught but a mercenary for you?" He turnes around, clearly distressed by the thought.

He then turns around again:"Offcourse, if I am but a mercenary for you, you've racked up quite an account." He starts counting on his fingers :"Those halforcs at teh cabin, the orcs at the canyon, scouting fee, wear and tear on armor, arrow money, foraging bonus, minus the healing, ooh, forgot about the mad charge at the bear to save that silly gnome, that would make...
Sarcasm, Fendric. Sarcasm. The trademark of a desillusioned optimist.
As for the boy, evryone has to do his share. And he'll do more than his. To see what he's made of. To see if he got what it takes. To see if he has the will to go the extra mile, lift the extra pound, 'cause if he doesn't, he'll be dangerous to evryone including himself, and I'd rather have him disillusiouned and dead-tired then just plain dead. It might be hard on him, but I never said I was soft. I'll teach him, and try to keep him alive, but I won't coddle him. Foundling or not."
He takes a deep breath, realising that he raised his voice louder than his usual volume..
"Whoa, you've allmost made me angry there, Fendric. That hasn't happened in a while. Well, last time was the day we've met, actually."

"Let's get some fresh air, I know it'll do me some good. I'll shoot you and Hiritus a fat hare, for free. How about that, huh?"

He wheels his horse around and sets off to scout ahead.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 18, 2004)

"So you object to 'mercenary'? Then is the proper term, 'slaver'? 

Get Oliver to carry your damned firewood! He hasn't worked his way to full membership, either, by your standard, and he's been among us as long as you have!"

As he rides ahead, Hiritus regards Raven as he would the insane. "Happy Hunting, then, I guess. What did _I_ ever do to him?"

"He is angry with me for daring to suggest that one should not need to labor, buy or otherwise prove his way into this Fellowship. He presumes, I suspect, that you hold the same opinion," replies Fendric.

"I just wanted to make sure the kid wasn't naked at our next skirmish. Arrows go through clothes pretty easily. And goblins? They're like starving wolves - always go for whoever seems weakest. Not much honor in that, but there it is."

"But, _do_ you believe Tatlock should be asked to perform services of the other members in exchange for traveling with us?"

"Well, if we applied that to everyone who joined this quest after it started, several of us are sorely lacking in 'chore equity,' including me.

But no, I can carry my own water and take care of Justice with Pelor's help, no problem. I'd rather see the boy rested, fed and at his best the next time we fight, than I would have him squiring everyone in our group."

"That is fair. But the woodsman seeks to use the boy for his own benefit, as if he has the right!"

"Well, I won't know if the boy's ready to hold his end in a fight until it happens, and Raven's offering to train him. No harm in that."

"Ah, but it comes with a price no one else has had to pay."

"Which, so far, amounts to the care of one mule. He said he was joking about the firewood and the other 'woodsy' things."

"Would that it remain that inexpensive. Do you suppose we could not just go to the Inn, instead of the Glades?"

"He'd find you. You'd need two days, at least, and he's due back every two hours."

"Perhaps we could leave them both at the Glades..."

"He seems pretty set on staying with you, even if it's only to cause you aggravation. It's not in your nature to turn people away, I don't think, and you couldn't force him to leave even if you wanted to. It's not Our Way, and what's more, it isn't yours, either. Don't think I haven't heard your life story from Niccolo."

"And I wouldn't, but you are right. I'll not speak of it any more. Perhaps I can try to help the boy once in a while, in case either of them are too hard on him. I have worked for Oliver before - I do not envy the boy, May the Light Protect Him."

"I think we're about ready to get going."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2004)

Nurthk leans forward and gives some thought to the exchange of words.

"I think the essence of the problem is the boy being exposed to unnessecary risk, and a layer of armour isn't going to be able to compensate for the fact that his kind isn't cut out to handle this. But-" he pauses, "I could teach him a thing or two, if he wanted to learn. Anyone can adapt given the right conditions."


----------



## dpdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Fendric looks at Nurthk with respect and admiration.

"Wise words, indeed, my friend. But for that matter, neither is Niccolo or Aerda cut out to handle combat such as we expect Tatlock and the rest of us will be thrust into, magical ability notwithstanding, yet they have pitched in their lots with us from the very start! 

As a Fellowship, we have never before demanded of anyone, anything they weren't already willing to give to us, since we began this mission. I see no reason to institute entrance requirements now, simply because Manderock and the woodsman want a valet.

I have my doubts about Tatlock's ability the same as you both do. 

But I also doubted Oliver's ability in light of his advancing age when he clung to me, sobbing, at Yattro's Station, devastated by the seige of our fair city; still, I welcomed his company, and he did not have to act as my porter, or fetch us water. Which I suspect is part of the reason why he took Tatlock along when most of us couldn't see the benefit of it. 

And I doubted that there would be any benefit, either, to traveling alongside a woodsman who looks with derision, opposition and misunderstanding upon us all, and tells us of it without hesitation. But he invited himself along, and I did not object, nor did I pile upon him any ethic but one: stay alive. And though he vexes me still, he has proven valuable to this quest, even indispensable in certain situations.

So if the intent is to sour the boy on following his conscience altogether, they're doing a very good job of it. But I do not happen to stand for it, and will press that argument home at the end of Vespers' tracks in the dirt, or my weapon, if need be.

Coddled, no; but By All That Is Holy, respected until proven to deserve otherwise."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 19, 2004)

Tatlock stays back away from the argument, though he watches with open concern. Once it appears to have settled, he approaches Fendric, sheepishly.

"Pardon me for sayin' so, Father, but I really don' mind doin' a few chores for helpin' out, if I can be good for it. An' Jake seems like a fine mule, so I don' mind much keepin' him company, either."

He stutters air briefly, gathering up what eventually appears to be a look of pride, and confidence.

"And as for fightin'," he says, glancing at Nurthk with a grin, "I ain't worried much about that. The Woondsum boys back home used to try an' give me a hard time, but I got to be so quick and good at hiding places that they had to give it up. And I can sling a stone okay, too -- the way I figure, that orc was a way of testing that, you see? That's why Pelor sent him, so I'd know I could take care of myself, like a warrior."

He raises his head and broadens his shoulders, grinning tentatively.

_(feel free to backtrack to this... in the interest of moving forward, though)_ ...

As evening comes on your journey south, you catch signs indicating your approach upon Emmethrach -- a fairly large farming community, judging by what Tatlock knows of it. Just as you begin to pass the first fields, however, a man bearing a torch and wearing mismatched armor comes rushing toward you.

_"Hoy!"_ he calls out, in a loud whisper. "Get down, get back! Don't let them see you!"

He waves his free hand in a large gesture, toward the back of the fence of the nearby field.

_(OOC: Before it becomes too evident why I'm asking, who currently possesses the three periapts of wisdom you've accumulated? And are wearing them, and if so, are you wearing them over or under your shirts/armor?)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Wise words, indeed, my friend. But for that matter, neither is Niccolo or Aerda cut out to handle combat such as we expect Tatlock and the rest of us will be thrust into, magical ability notwithstanding, yet they have pitched in their lots with us from the very start!"





Nurthk nods in understanding.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "I see no reason to institute entrance requirements now, simply because Manderock and the woodsman want a valet."





Nurthk chuckles.

"Well, they see an opportunity of some kind, and as much as I am vaguely opposed to bringing the lad, I can't hold it against them for wanting to," he shrugs and smiles, I guess it's alright as long as he doesn't jeopardise our objectives."



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "And as for fightin'," he says, glancing at Nurthk with a grin, "I ain't worried much about that. The Woondsum boys back home used to try an' give me a hard time, but I got to be so quick and good at hiding places that they had to give it up. And I can sling a stone okay, too -- the way I figure, that orc was a way of testing that, you see? That's why Pelor sent him, so I'd know I could take care of myself, like a warrior."
> 
> He raises his head and broadens his shoulders, grinning tentatively.




Nurthk leans back and casts a much less threatening eye upon the lad than done prior.

"Well, it looks like you've got the spirit for it. If you show potential, I'm sure we could teach you a few things by the time we get to the Glades," he says, a little optimistically.

***

"We'd best take his advice," Nurthk mutters and hops off his horse.

Nurthk leads his horse briskly over to where the farmer is hiding, making sure to keep Gale between him and the general direction of whatever the farmer is hiding from.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 19, 2004)

Tatlock said:
			
		

> "Pardon me for sayin' so, Father, but I really don' mind doin' a few chores for helpin' out, if I can be good for it. An' Jake seems like a fine mule, so I don' mind much keepin' him company, either."



"I admire your attitude and your willingness to help, Mr. Tatlock, so I will cease to argue the point with the others. However, allow me to make one thing clear: 

You are responsible for your own well-being, that is first and foremost. Because of that, you are not to exhaust yourself with these 'chores.' If you find yourself exhausted or feeling... 'funny,' you will stop, and find myself, Nurthk, Shavah, or Hiritus, so that you can recover. 

Similarly, if you are having trouble with one of the Fellowship that you cannot sort on your own, you may feel free at whatever time is best convenient to you, to involve any of us.

I impose this condition not to 'coddle' you. Instead, I do this so that you are at your best when the situation demands it, and by that I mean combat. If you are exhausted, or otherwise discomfited, you cannot operate the sling as you are capable of, is that not right?

So, welcome to the Fellowship. May You Remain In Light for the rest of our journey."



> He stutters air briefly, gathering up what eventually appears to be a look of pride, and confidence.
> 
> "And as for fightin'," he says, glancing at Nurthk with a grin, "I ain't worried much about that. The Woondsum boys back home used to try an' give me a hard time, but I got to be so quick and good at hiding places that they had to give it up. And I can sling a stone okay, too -- the way I figure, that orc was a way of testing that, you see? That's why Pelor sent him, so I'd know I could take care of myself, like a warrior."
> 
> He raises his head and broadens his shoulders, grinning tentatively.



Fendric chuckles as he remembers Nurthk's religious leanings. "Perhaps St. Cuthbert sent you, Nurthk, so that Mr. Tatlock could properly don his new armor."

**********



> As evening comes on your journey south, you catch signs indicating your approach upon Emmethrach -- a fairly large farming community, judging by what Tatlock knows of it. Just as you begin to pass the first fields, however, a man bearing a torch and wearing mismatched armor comes rushing toward you.
> 
> _"Hoy!"_ he calls out, in a loud whisper. "Get down, get back! Don't let them see you!"
> 
> ...



_Fendric has one, worn underneath his overshirt, but above his armor, as is his holy symbol. Niccolo has another, and the third periapt's whereabouts are unknown - possibly Aerda?_

The (ordained) Pelorites halt their horses as quietly as possible, dismount, and lead them along with Nurthk. 

As Hiritus _detects evil_ briefly on the man to determine which side he should be on, Fendric inquires (in a whisper) as to what the man is talking about.

"What is it, my good man?"


----------



## wings (Dec 19, 2004)

(Sheesh, take some time to take final exams and you guys post a page and a half...)

Aerda raises a brow when it is mentioned that he is not perhaps suited for combat when magic is excluded. He had cast very few magics in their presence he realized, so he could forgive them for doubting his use in combat..

Aerda takes to summoning the magic steed when they set off, his magic preserving long enough to be ridden a normal 8 hour shift and even a couple hours longer. He doesn't have much to say about the Tatlock discussion either way, swinging up onto the horse and staying on the peripherary of the conversation. He is glad to be moving, using the time to plot out a rough course of where they have been and how he thinks they should continue.

As the man makes his way to them, and warns them to get down he does so, moving over near Fendric and the torchbearer. He sends Astrule up into the sky, and watches the man, awaiting his answer.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2004)

(Raven is wearing the periapt of wisdom ever since it was given to him by one of the hillmen at the cabin. He wears it under his leather vest.)


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2004)

Oliver, irritated with the whole conversation, pushes his way into the knot of horses, shaking his head. _How little you understand, Fendric._ He growls, "I apologize for inviting the boy along with us against the better wishes of the Company. That apology goes to you, as well, boy. More so, really." He clenches his jaw and pushes the rest of the way through the cluster of horses to fall in beside Nicollo, who's remained oddly silent throughout. He looks sympathetically down at the gnome.

_Wonder what's eating him. I could use the silence, though. _Winkle warbles in his sleep and Oliver curses himself roundly for breaking the fragile comraderie he'd sensed at the Inn.

*************
Struggling off the tall horse, Oliver hits the ground with a grunt and leads his  mount and Bastrop along with the others, paying mind to keep the animals behind him. He scans the distance in the direction the man had indicated, looking, listening, for _them_, "Where's Raven?"

Spot: 17
Listen: 22


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2004)

From the bushes at the side of the road Raven watches the farmer approach the group. He listens to what the man has to say.

"Stay" He whispers to his horse as he pats it on the neck and secures the leash loosely to a tree. He strings his bow and quietly stalks a little to the side,looking at what the farmer was pointing at.


(spot 10+11=21)
(move silently 12+15 = 27)
(hide 12+6=18)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 20, 2004)

The man -- who does not detect as evil, to Hiritus -- crouches down beside you, still talking in whisper.

"Are you the men Rall and Spiro hired?" He takes a quick look at your response, then shakes his head. "No, you wouldn't be..."

He stares down for a moment, blinking his sagging eyelids briefly.

"We've... the orcs have come into town, here. They've taken over the mayor's house, and have his daughter hostage... If you come coming into town looking like that, armed and on horses, they'll probably kill her."

He looks over his shoulder, but it doesn't seem that this mayor's house is anywhere in sight.

Not considering much your interest, and seeming a little eager, he goes into detail:

"They came the night 'fore last... Out of nowhere, really. We almost never have any problems with them, this far from the mountains, but I guess this time they wanted something bigger than they could get in the foothill villages. Anyway, we were all so caught of guard -- we only have a couple of men on nightwatch, mostly to make sure everyone gets home safe after a good drunk, is all. This time of year, passing out on the walk can be deadly..." He pauses for a moment, shakes his head lose of the sidetrek. "Anyway, they pretty much turned the whole town upside-down by the time anyone had woke up to notice. Must have been nigh a hundred of the bastards... But they couldn't find everything they wanted from us, so they gathered us up at the center of town -- they'd already taken over the mayor's house by that point, and had him, his wife, and his girl in there, too... Demanded we turn over some large amount of food, arms, and armor... The food we had, but the rest we don't have around town, not in the numbers they were asking."

He pauses for a moment, clearly coming to what he finds to be a solemn part of the story.

"When we told them we'd have to go to Eivanrach to get everything, they killed Mag-... killed the mayor's wife, and gave us three days 'fore they'd kill the rest. Most of them had fled by that point, save the ones who'd ended up at the manor... As a town we could fight them and win easily, once we got ourselves together. But the hostages... the hostage, now... After we gathered up all the money we could send North, we realized we'd probably come up short, so Tanor, our priest, went to try to renegotiate... but the moment he even came near the place, the orcs guarding the front shouted some sort of signal, and charged at him. He ran, and they didn't chase, but it wasn't a minute later... the upstairs window opens, and they toss the mayor's head out, right into the middle of the street. At that point we decided that what money we'd gathered should be spent hiring men in Eivanrach, who could get in quickly or quietly enough that the girl could be saved... That's who I thought you might be, at first, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Whoever's supposed to come's supposed to come in hiding, on carts... They can't tell much of what goes on from the manor, but every few hours they do send out an orc to patrol the town, I guess to make sure we aren't planning an attack."

He glances over his shoulder again, looking nervous once more.

"Anyway, that's our situation... Don't know if you folk can help at all or would want to... We've got not much left to offer in reward. But at the very least, if you only seek to pass, pass around town, on the west side, where they won't see you."


----------



## dpdx (Dec 20, 2004)

Hiritus turns to Fendric, whispering very softly, so as not to be heard by passing patrols:

"Brother Fendric, I'm sorry, but I _have_ to help these people. I can catch up with you after this is taken care of, if the rest of you want to move on..."

"Of course not. I will help, as well."

"Thank you."

Fendric turns to the rest of the group assembled:

"Quietly now, who else wishes to assist these townsfolk? Hiritus and I are bound here, but there is no reason the rest of you should be required to join us in this assistance."

Fendric then returns his attention to the farmer.

"Introductions are in order, since it appears that at least some of us will help you. I am Brother Fendric, of Pelor. This is Sir Hiritus, also of Pelor. These you see here are our companions: Aerda, Niccolo, Shavah, Nurthk, Oliver, and Tatlock. Raven is one of us, as well, and he should be returning shortly. Are we sufficiently undetectable here, or is there a safer place to keep our horses to avoid detection while we speak to each other?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Perhaps St. Cuthbert sent you, Nurthk, so that Mr. Tatlock could properly don his new armor."




Nurthk smiles a lop-sided grin.

"Perhaps you're right," he replies.

******



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "Where's Raven?"





"Doing what he does best I'd wager," Nurthk answers.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "Quietly now, who else wishes to assist these townsfolk? Hiritus and I are bound here, but there is no reason the rest of you should be required to join us in this assistance."




"Heh, you are bound to your duty, and I am bound to the Fellowship. Where you go, there I am," he replies, and smiles grimly.


----------



## wings (Dec 20, 2004)

Aerda simply waves his hand, breaking the magic that keeps his mount summoned and it disperses into mists, being taken back to where it came from. 

Aerda doesnt bother offering his acquiescence, and instead already has an idea. "If we can ambush one of these patrols, I have a spell that could make me appear like an orc... that could get us in."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 20, 2004)

Niccolo _(autopilot)_ seems willing to stay, or continue on; Alexander is slower than the other mounts, so you should have no trouble catching up. Shavah says she will accompany him should you choose to send him along, but prefers not to see the group split. Her position is strong:

"Understand, Fendric, that my duty lies in Bethel, and I am bound to its defense, not Emmethrach's... I have travelled with you this long because I believe your task may have more bearing on my Kingdom's future than the fighting in its streets; to set aside that task, however good the cause, would be dereliction from duty. If we are to help, then we help tonight, then rest, as it seems this town would be a good place to rest, anyhow, knowing our fortunes in the wild. Any time beyond that... I strongly discourage."

Tatlock's opinion is much simpler: "I killed an orc once. I can do it again, I bet!"

The torch-bearer responds to Aerda's suggestion, once he's gotten over the awe of watching his mount disappear: "To look like _an_ orc, or _that_ orc, the one we ambush? There are only ten of them in there, so I doubt they'd overlook an unfamiliar face..."


----------



## wings (Dec 21, 2004)

"I can try to mimic his features, but it may not hold up a rigorous inspection. But the appearance from a distance might be enough to get us near the house, which with some planning could gain us entrance." Aerda speaks to the others more so than anyone else. He seems to want to help...


----------



## dpdx (Dec 21, 2004)

"It is settled, then: we do whatever we can for the evening and night, all of us, and set out for the Glades when we are rested, after. We recover the mayor's daughter tonight. I trust that the townsfolk will know what to do with any orcs we leave alive."

Fendric turns to the farmer: "We should find a place to keep our mounts where they may not be visible to patrols. We should speak with the one still here who knows the most about rooms in the mayor's house, and has an idea where the mayor's daughter may kept within it. We also need to know as much about the occupants as anyone in Emmethrach, any spellcasters, leaders, etcetera.

We cannot promise that we will rescue her alive, though we will expend every effort to do so, and recover any of the bodies we can in case you have the ability or access to Raise them, May the Light Bring Them to Life.

You say Tanor is alive, still. We must speak to him. But under no circumstances should any more townspeople be aware of our presence in Emmethrach than is absolutely necessary. The orcs may notice a change in demeanor, and act with more alacrity than we would wish.

Now, this is the most important thing: The instant any of you see any sign that the mayor's daughter has been murdered, May It Not Be So, since she is the last hostage, Emmethrach must be prepared at once, and in force, to destroy every last one of the orcs who remain.

Noone of able body must sleep tonight until this town is safe."

Fendric turns back to the Fellowship: "Have I left anything unmentioned? I wish Raven was here - he would know what else to do."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 21, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Now, this is the most important thing: The instant any of you see any sign that the mayor's daughter has been murdered, May It Not Be So, since she is the last hostage, Emmethrach must be prepared at once, and in force, to destroy every last one of the orcs who remain."




"That goes without saying, if you don't mind me saying so... As far as most folks are concerned, that's not a contingency we prefer to make plans about."

He points across the field, toward a small house and a small barn.

"That's the Gastle place. You should be able to stow your horses there, and wait inside while I get Father Tanor... Come, I'll introduce you."

...

They are introduced only as Mr. and Mrs. Gastle, an older, childless couple -- not elderly, but old enough that there childless status would seem permanent. They seem intimidated at first, but are perfectly accomodating; Mr. Gastle assists you in hiding away your horses, while Mrs. Gastle insists on putting on tea.

You are not inside their home for long before Father Tanor arrives, a stern-faced, well-built fellow with a habit of chewing his lips between words. He is dressed in common clothes, with only a discreet silver necklace to signify his status as a cleric of Heironeous. Shavah sees this immediately, and smiles with a sort of comfort unseen since the night you kept watch in the halfling city, over the river Damiel...

"Well met," she says with soft emphasis.

"Yes, well," Tanor responds, seeming much less interested in the coincidence of their faith. "Baxter tells me you're interested in helping us with this problem of ours... I appreciate that, but are you absolutely sure that you can do this? There is a young lady in that house, understand, whose life will be cut short if you charge in with good intentions alone."

To help you make that judgment, and formulate a plan, Tanor provides a fairly thorough description of the house. He explains also that the mayor had a son, nine years of age, who escaped during the raid, who may be able to give you a few more details; he's currently nursing a broken leg, presumably from leaving through a second-floor window, and hasn't been willing to talk much since this all occurred.

The girl, and most of the orcs, are presumed to be in the basement. Occasional activity has been seen through the windows, but not much... They keep guards posted on the porch at all times, and it appears they have some situated inside at the back door, as well, but those ones may be more lax... There is also a cellar door accessible from outside, but Tanor feels that it's too obvious an entrance for the orcs to have left unblocked or otherwise available for quick entry...

_(OOC: Let me know if you need any help "interpreting" the floorplan given in the attachment... Indentations in the walls around the house represent windows, and there's also a not-pictured overhang covering the porch, the roof of which is about level with the second floor... Everything else should be figure-outable from the picture, I think.)_


----------



## dpdx (Dec 21, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Yes, well," Tanor responds, seeming much less interested in the coincidence of their faith. "Baxter tells me you're interested in helping us with this problem of ours... I appreciate that, but are you absolutely sure that you can do this? There is a young lady in that house, understand, whose life will be cut short if you charge in with good intentions alone."



Fendric nods appreciatively. 

"A good question, Father Tanor, but are _you_ absolutely sure anything else can be done to save the girl, or that you are not running out of time? I would prefer to save her, Radiant Light Grant That It Be So, as a _raising_ is beyond my own abilities, but we cannot promise her life any more than you can, unfortunately. 

Your alternative is to wait to see if your two men in Eivanrach can raise the necessary army and return with it in the allotted time, and even then, they face the same problems we would. How to get in, unseen and unheard. How to interpose themselves in time between the girl and the orc who would slay her. But what is not in question is our willingness to do the task, our good souls as men, and our lethality with regard to orcs. We are an army, and we are here.

For all we know, if the orcs have not shown her alive of late, the girl may already be murdered, with only your collective knowledge of it between them and their certain deaths. 

We do have the fact that, as even these orcs must know, the girl, if alive, is their only remaining hope to maintain the cessation of hostilities that exists - there are no other hostages left alive. Apparently, Father Tanor, you saw firsthand how orcs value negotiation. But they are not stupid, either.

We can promise you this, as we promised Baxter earlier: if you wish to entrust us with the mission, we will do whatever can be done to return the girl alive, if at all it can be done, same as those you would have hired. 

Regardless, no orc will draw breath in Emmethrach, by dawn. I swear it on my immortal soul.

Now, let us talk of what you know of the orcs who remain. Are there any spellcasters among them? And where is Raven?"


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 21, 2004)

(OOC : "raven" has been working like a total eejit, sorry)

"I'm here, Fendric" says a voice from the doorway. "I've been doing some scouting, trying to figure out what we could do for these people."
He walks inside, his boots and cloak muddy from sneaking around.
"It'll be tough, that's for sure. No guarantee the hostage will survive. The best I can come up with is sneaking in, either through one of the side windows or the roof, take out the guards inside as quietly as possible. That would mean Nurthk, Oliver and me. Wich would leave you, Hiritus and Shavah ready to storm the entrance as soon as you hear there's trouble. Aerda, I don't know what you're able to do, so you'll have to see where you can do your bit. Magic never was one of my stronger points, I fear. It would help if someone could fly invisibly to the roof, or whatever."
He turns to the older couple. "Is the major's son around. Wouldn't surprise me if he had an unconventional way of leaving the house whenever he got sent to his room. I know I had when I was young."

"Anyone got a better plan, or an addition to this one?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 21, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Regardless, no orc will draw breath in Emmethrach, by dawn. I swear it on my immortal soul.




Nurthk looks a little uncomfortable as Fendric talks about slaughtering the orcs, but simply looks off to one side and exhales slowly.

_Well that's the second time he's said it. It's justified... but I can't help feeling... weird._

He shrugs off any distracting thoughts and steps up.

"From the description of the house, and assuming the boy doesn't make a better suggestion if we can coax one outta him, I think the best entrance is the western window of the southeast room on the first floor. There's an entrance to the basement in the northeast of that room, giving us minimal exposure to first floor sentries. We could go in through the second floor if we wanted to check those top rooms just to be sure, but that means spending longer on the first floor to get to the basement and the less exposure to detection we have the better," Nurthk says, voicing his opinion, "If we go in through the top I'd recommend coming through the northeast bedroom. Walking on the overhang sounds like it could easily get us detected."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 21, 2004)

"We might wanna catch one or two alive, if we can. Poor basterds. I wonder what's driving them out of the mountains. Must be pretty tough, to make them raid a village in this manner for arms and equipment... Remember the shaman from the waystation, the night we met? No, I'd really like to know what's going on." Raven muses.

"Anyway, back to business. Going in through the window at ground floor is an option, although they will bloody expect for us to enter there. We can hope they're getting a bit complacent after a few days without getting attacked. Maybe better to enter through another window. They'll hesitate just a little longer if they see an interior door opening then when they see someone sneaking in through a window. But I guess we'll have to see who's inside wich room when we get there.
Fendric and Aerda, any way either of you could improve the odds a little?"


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2004)

Oliver turns away any offer of refreshment or food, carefully nursing his waterskin, muttering something about 'observance' and 'robes day' or something. _These folk need to hang on to every scrap they can get, and we're sleek enough from our 'holiday' in Eivanrach._ He snorts.

_Eventful first night of fasting...  _Oliver looks at Fendric and Nicollo. _Wonder if they observe... _

He nods at Raven's assessment. "Agreed. Though I think the ground floor library room window is our best bet... the Mayor's office?" An aging rogue's doubt of his second-story skills? He looks at Father Tanor for confirmation of his assesment of the rear room of the house.

"It's furthest from the front windows and porch and from the back door, if I understand what you've told us, Father."  

To Raven's mention of the orcs hesitating a second longer at an interior door opening he grates, "Aerda... could you make an illusion that maintains the appearance if a closed door? Meaning we open it, but it appears to stay shut. We can see through and fire our weapons or move through with more than a normal measure of surprise. All with the help of some oil applied liberally at the hinges of the real door, of course. _Assuming_ we can get in."

He scratches his perennially stubbly chin, "I'd like to talk to the boy too. He'll definitely be able to aid us here. If we can get him to talk. What's his name, Father?"


----------



## dpdx (Dec 22, 2004)

Fendric brightens as Raven enters the room. (_At last, I am doubly confident we can enter, undetected._) 

"Pelor has granted me spells that may assist us, yes. I will use them as best I can to aid our cause, though I would prefer only to tell you and the others who are planning this 'extraction', Raven, in private, what they are. No offense intended to present company, of course, but I would rather not run the risk of someone being captured and forced to reveal this information."

Fendric confers out of earshot with his companions, away from the townsfolk:



Spoiler



"I have been granted _Silence_, _Hold Person_, _Resist Energy_, _Shield of Faith_, a _Summoning_, and two _Searing Light_s. Also, a _Lesser Restoration_ that may be of use. The rest are orisons or otherwise inconsequential, although I may, of course, use them for healing.

I appreciate your help with this, all of you. This could not be accomplished without it."



Returning to the townsfolk, Fendric clears his throat. "Again, I apologize for the necessary secrecy. So, Father Tanor, is it possible for me to mend the boy's leg with healing? Perhaps then, he might be more willing to speak with us."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 22, 2004)

After being explained what each spell does, raven thinks things over.


Spoiler



"Well. Either you use the silence on one of us, wich would make things easier to enter. Then we can open the back door, make sure you and hiritus and Shavah stay really close to whomever has got the spell on him, and assault the basement. The moment you see the girl you cast hold person on whoever is holding her, then I'll pepper him with arrows. _Don't worry I won't hit the girl ._ The rest will attack whomever it is that is standing in the room. Does that sound like a plan?

(OOC : do you really think GP isn't reading this? Really. I'm sure he won't. He's such a good and honest GM. The best really. And he'll probably reward us handsomely with XP because we're so trusting. Won't you, GP?)


----------



## dpdx (Dec 23, 2004)

Fendric takes Raven aside again.



Spoiler



"The only wrinkle in your otherwise excellent plan, Raven, is that in order to employ further spells from Pelor, I must be able to speak. Therefore, if I am to cast _Silence_ on you, I must stay away some distance from you, or wait until the effect expires, currently six minutes, before I cast _Hold Person_, or _Searing Light_. _Silence_ acts as an umbrella, extending to about the size of one of these rooms.

[And Z, the spoilers are to allow GP to do the right thing. Of course he's the best DM going.]


----------



## wings (Dec 23, 2004)

*Silly evoker*

Hmm, I did prepare a spell of invisibility... and one to change one's appearance. With the exception of a dispelling incantation, the rest of my spells are offensive in nature.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 23, 2004)

Shavah rattles off her spell list in response to Fendric's: Bless, Cause Fear, Divine Favor, and Protection from Chaos at first level, then Augury, Bull's Strength and Calm Emotions at second.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> (OOC : do you really think GP isn't reading this? Really. I'm sure he won't. He's such a good and honest GM. The best really. And he'll probably reward us handsomely with XP because we're so trusting. Won't you, GP?)




_(OOC: Heh, actually, until I read this line I was assuming that spoiler-text meant Elven, not No-GM Looky. Haven't read the two posts since though, honest  )_


----------



## dpdx (Dec 24, 2004)

(_That's it - we go to email. Darn you, GP! _)

Fendric smiles at Aerda. "I should hope they are offensive, my trueblooded friend."


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2004)

Oliver snorts and ignores the easy joke on Fendric's comment. He speaks quietly, out of earshot of the townsfolk, "Aerda would it be possible for Astrule to land on the roof of the Manor so that we can send a signal to those outside? Say... Raven? Nurthk? Do orcs have any taboos or ill omens that we can unsettle them with? Three hawks flying east or a three-legged dog or something?"

He glances at Fendric and Nicollo, "Isn't it fitting, my fellow Hedrogurans, that we start the first night of the Rogue's Fast with a siege of our own?"  He uses the vulgar name for the holiday and grins wolfishly between the bard and priest.

OOC: GP - this is a holiday I've made up for Hedrogura. That okay?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 27, 2004)

"Are you sure we want to unsettle them?" Shavah says, brow furrowed as she considers the notion. "It might put them too much on their guard -- unless you know a good way to exploit their fear."

_(OOC: Bardic knowledge, or a really relevant knowledge skill -- like Knowledge: Orcs, or something else if you have a case for it... Nurthk and Raven can make untrained Int checks with a -4 penalty, given that it's something either of them might know without much specialization.

See OOC thread for some other relevant stuff.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2004)

Nurthk looks at the ceiling while he thinks on whatever superstitions he can remember from times past.

[ooc: int check (-4): 13]

"There's a few things I can remember, but whether they're shared by these orcs is another matter," he says.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 28, 2004)

"Indeed, it is, Oliver, but we should remain diligent on the task at hand."

Fendric furrows his own brow in response to Shavah's expression.

As Fendric is thinking of something to say, Hiritus speaks up to the room at large:

"We need to intercept that patrol, first and foremost. Father Tanor, how many orcs usually go out on that patrol, and how soon from now does it go? Is it the same route through town each time?

Friends, while I'm thinking of it, I'm not sure what the boy could add to what we already know, given we have a map of the house already. But if we can heal his leg, and he'll talk to us, it's probably worth the risk to find out. The risk being, of course, that we are noticed entering the boy's (temporary) lodgings.

Anyway, I suggest that we intercept that patrol as far away from the Manor as possible, again to avoid detection, and if we can determine its route, that those of us who can't be mistaken for orcs approach the house from the opposite direction that patrol would come in.  

Anyone know orcish? If we staged something orcish just out of sight, but that they could hear, it might lure the guards away from the door, and that might help us get our best fighters inside."

Fendric interrupts the stream of consciousness:

"That might work - can anyone let out a high-pitched scream of terror?"


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2004)

Oliver quirks a brow at Fendric... _No, no, we should stop and play at Liar's Dice... Priests... _

He looks at Nurthk staring blankly at the ceiling. "Don't hurt yourself, Nurthk." He chuckles. Oliver listens silently, nodding or pursing his lips from time to time, mind awhirl with plans and contingencies. "...not sure we should interrupt the patrol, seems like they'd kill the girl if we did... though if any of those spells or divine sendings,"  he glances at the various casters, "Could work to act on one or all of the patrollers when we attack, seems a good time to invoke it would be when the patrol passes by."

At Fendric's oddly timed, but potentially relevant comment he, "I'm sure we could give Raven a good goose." He grins, "What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 29, 2004)

Father Tanor answers Fendric's question with a shrug.

"It's a lone orc they send on patrol... They don't follow any schedule as far as I've noticed, or a set route -- just a random search through some barns, a few stops wherever people are gathered. The only place they always seem to stop at is the inn... It's where a lot of folks have gathered, for mutual protection and the like. It's not within sight of the mayor's house, but it's definitely within shouting distance."

Turning to Oliver: "I think you could get away with an ambush there, if you handled it quietly and made your move on the house shortly after. I don't know how they decide how long is too long for a patrol to be gone, but the inn is always searched near the end, so I wouldn't give more than five minutes between ambush and attack, to be safe."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 30, 2004)

"We need to take him out allright, we can't have him stumbling in on us when we try to sneak in."

"At the inn it shal be then, take him out without him making any noise at all. You guys hide at the tavern, I'll hide somewhere where I can get a good shot at him, and you guys hold ready to attack when you see me fire, finishing him of if my arrows don't kill him. OK?"

Unless there's any better plan, Raven will sneak out and see if the patroll is near, then try to get them as stealthily as possible to the inn.

[Mve silently 12+9=21, Hide 12+11=23]


----------



## dpdx (Dec 30, 2004)

Fendric and Hiritus nod their acceptance of what Raven plans to do.

Fendric adds, "I only have one Silence spell - I hope not to be forced to use it at the patrol."

Hiritus concludes, "We should make our way to the Inn, then. One question - do we want to enter the Mayor's house at the back, the front, or directly through the basement door?"

When conversation is settled, the two Pelorites will make their way, as stealthily as they can, to the Inn.

"Father Tanor, would you be so kind as to point us in the correct direction?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 2, 2005)

Raven sees no sign of patrol outside; Father Tanor takes the lead, then, and guides you through side alleys to the town inn, making sure you remain quiet enough, and well enough out of sight.

Upon entering the inn, you find a sea of weary faces, shown by candlelight which cannot reach the deepest spaces of their eyes. Tanor steps forward, introduces you briefly, answers questions briefly, then insists that you be brought upstairs, and brought some common clothes in the hopes that you might blend in.

"With cloaks to hide their ears and faces," he adds, referring it would seem to those with other than human blood.

Once you are settled, the men of the town -- or a large group of them, at least -- gather around you, seeming to await your orders.

_(OOC: *Happy Birthday, Game!* As of today, Cas is officially two years old -- a senior citizen, by PbP standards! See OOC Thread for more.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 5, 2005)

Fendric, changing his tan shirt for a long black one with a cowl, notes his look in a nearby mirror before setting out to his position. Perfect: only his eyes, his hands, and a slit in the fabric through which he can speak, are visible from his waist up.

"Are we to attack this patrol from inside the inn, or outside?" he asks no one in particular.

Hiritus, garbed in farmer gear complete with straw hat, his longsword yoked down his back beneath a poncho, replies to him: "My understanding is that we only jump in if needed, in case the patrol doesn't go down right away, or lashes out at citizenry, or something else 'not according to plan.' Is your weapon close at hand?"

Fendric pats his flail, holstered at his waist beneath the cowl. Hearing the 'clink' in response, he checks his holy symbol, in its customary place around his neck. Once these two things are checked, the cleric nods his affirmation.

"Good. You should sit behind somebody or forward, away from the window - we don't want the patrol to panic when they see your masked face."

"I could take it off - I'm half-human, after all."

Hiritus smiles. "But you're also half-elf, Fendric. I don't want you to be what's for dinner at the mayor's. Best if you leave it on, I think."

Fendric grimaces. "It's only one orc, Brother. I don't suspect I'll be dinner, May the Light Reveal It So."

"Still..."

"Yes, all right then. We shall sit by the front wall."

Fendric duly takes his chair next to the wall, away from a window.  Hiritus sits next to him, also facing the door.

"You know, from the window, you could be mistaken for an old woman."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 6, 2005)

Raven hides outside opposite the inn, his bow and arrows at the ready
(hide 15+12=27)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2005)

Nurthk waits just inside the entrance of the tavern, standing in front of his axe and bow which lean against the wall behind him.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2005)

About an hour passes after you take your positions, and then a young man walks in, signalling roughly that the patrol is on his way.

Shortly after, a lone orc in loose-fitting studded leather makes his way to the door, pushing it open with the point of his scimitar, growling gruffly and seeming disinterested...

_(Go ahead and post your initiatives, then take the surprise round. I should be making you roll hide checks, I know, but given his -2 Spot I think it's safe to pass on that one.

Also, if you had any further preparations you'd like to denote, feel free -- if you feel a map is important, I can post one, but given that he's just one orc I think we can pass on that one, too.

Edit: Further, since it's a surprise round, go ahead and post two actions, since the situation isn't too apt to change before the second... If the situation does change before your second action, I'll cancel the second action unless it just seems eminently logical to go ahead with it, anyway.)_


----------



## wings (Jan 7, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Aerda is simply standing behind the bar, leaning against the wall, as the young human gives the signal. He kneels down behind the bar, his fingertips glowing amber slightly as he begins preperation of a spell. Waiting to hear the arrow and begin the spell immediately if the orc doesn't fall.

_-in the case the spell goes off-_ Aerda hardly moves his head to peer over the edge of the bar, just enough to see the orc. As hidden as he may be, he becomes readily apparent as he whispers arcane syllables, and an eldritch rusty glow tints the light about him as motes of the same colour light circle his hands. He raises his arm, the three wispy spell shards orbiting it for a moment before streaking towards the orc, dodging and weaving through and between villagers in their seperate flights.

_(init 22, ready; magic missle- 4+1, 2+1, 1+1 = 10 force damage)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 8, 2005)

Fendric: Init. 9, AC 16, HP 49/49. Atk (flail) +5, d8+1 (x2)
Hiritus: Init. 3, AC 17, HP 37/37. Atk (longsword) +9, d8+2 (19-20, x2)

Fendric nods from beneath his cowl when the boy passes through. Grasping his holy symbol, Fendric mutters the beginning of a new incantation (for him).

Hiritus stands, and positions himself inside the door (5' to the side opposite the hinge). As he does so, Fendric moves to Hiritus' chair to get an angle on the doorway that avoids Hiritus. (Fendric is roughly 15' from the doorway on the side opposite the hinge, 

Surprise round:

If the orc is not down by Fendric's turn of the surprise round, Fendric will complete the incantation to _Searing Light_, targeting the orc. 

[Searing Light: Ranged Touch Attack: 12. Damage (3d8): 10 (no save if attack hits).]

Fendric will then complete his turn by standing, drawing flail and shield (free) and moving as much of 15' as possible toward a position next to Hiritus.

If the orc is not down by Hiritus' turn of the surprise round, Hiritus will attack the orc with his longsword.

[Attack (longsword): 8 + 9 = 17. Damage: 8.]


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 8, 2005)

Without a sound Raven releases 3 arrows into the back of the unsuspecting orc just as he opens the door and looks inside.

(init 4+5=9)
(attack +11/+11/+6 (within 30 ft) (flank attack? flatfooted?))
(11+15=26 dmg 4+3=7, 11+7=18 dmg 8+3=11, 6+12=18 dmg 7+3=10)
(I don't know if I can have a full attack in a surprise round, and if i can use my rapid shot if I don't have a full attack.)

(11+9=20 dmg 1+3=4, 11+16=27 dmg 6+3=9, 6+16=22 dmg 8+3=11)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2005)

[ooc: DrZombie, you could only use rapid shot during a full round action (ie. first round), but during the surprise round you could use manyshot if you have it.]

During the surprise round Nurthk brings his axe around from behind his back (drawing weapon as move-equivalent action) and takes a few steps to flank the orc in the doorway with Hiritus.

If the orc isn't dead after the surprise round he lays into it with a full round attack action.

Init: 17

Attack rolls:
17 + 8 + 2= 27 (3 + 4 = 7 dmg)
4 + 8 + 2= 14 (7 + 2 = 9 dmg)
1 + 8 + 2= 11 (2 + 4 = 6 dmg)
6 + 8 + 2= 16 (3 +2 = 5 dmg)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 8, 2005)

Tatlock is the first to act; he steps forward with a "hunh," delivering an awkward, overhand sling throw, but catches his hip on the edge of a table. The bullet looses early, lodging itself in the doorframe in a cloud of splinters.

Shavah steps in quickly and strikes the orc, as Raven looses his arrow and Nurthk leans in with his axe. Before the patrol has a chance to react or even understand the situation he has fallen, caught between a barrage of barb and blade.

_(None of the spellcasters need to burn any spells, is the important thing. Alliteration killed him first.)_

"Well," Shavah says. "Things are working out well so far."

Tatlock steps forward wide-eyed to ponder the body, absently massaging his hip.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2005)

Oliver blinks in amazement at the swift work of his allies and moves on silent feet to quietly help the door shut. He raises his eyebrows at the deep gouge in the doorframe from Tatlock's sling stone. He looks at the boy appraisingly, "We may make a warrior out of you yet. Mind the furniture though."  

He turns to look at his companions standing over the fallen orc, "So do we revive him for questioning or do we let him rot?"

"And... Raven, Nurthk, if we do revive him - what do you know of the value these orcs place on their warriors... could we ransom the girl back?"


----------



## dpdx (Jan 8, 2005)

Fendric lets his spell fade out, unspent, as Hiritus enters his backswing.  Before Hiritus can shift his weight for the followthrough, the orc drops in front of him. Sheepishly, he resheathes the longsword.

"I cannot Speak with Dead today," offers Fendric, "and I doubt we have time to, anyway. What was it, five minutes before the brigands will have noticed his passing? We should go henceforth..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2005)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "And... Raven, Nurthk, if we do revive him - what do you know of the value these orcs place on their warriors... could we ransom the girl back?"




Nurthk sniles wryly.

"A good idea if we had the right circumstances," he says, and nudges the corpse with his foot, "But they'd be willing to make sacrifices in order to get what they want this time. I doubt we'd have much sway with a hostage unless they were someone in leadership. Even then I can't be sure."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 9, 2005)

Raven walks over to the orc and pulls out his arrows, trying to see if any can be salvaged, and retrieving the arrowheads of the arrows that are broken.
"Nah, they won't ransom back any warrior that was beaten, I think. Let's move people."



Spoiler



" Nurthk, Oliver and me first, trying to sneak in through the window, taking out the guards at the back door, open it, let a silenced hiritus, fendric, shavah and aerda in, then assault the basement, with me peperring the orc nearest to the girl, fendric casting a hold person on him, and then, well, absolute chaos. Any last-minute changes?"


 he whispers.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2005)

Fendric gathers his pack in the corner of the bar, so as to travel much lighter during the actual assault. Leaving the black cowl on, Fendric is armored, armed (with flail, shield, sling and bullets -the range weapons not equipped-), and in possession of his holy symbol.

"



Spoiler



And I have recourse in case the target of my holding defeats the spell. I was not successful the last time I attempted this spell, so just in case... immediately after the holding, I will summon a creature next to the biggest threat to the girl.


" Fendric whispers back to Raven.

"Are the group of us then responsible for the orcs who guard the front door?" asks Hiritus.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2005)

Tatlock grins sheepishly at Oliver's praise, then seems to feel left out as the others discuss their plans.

"Don't worry, Tat," Shavah says. "Just stick with me... Once I figure out where _I'm_ supposed to be, at least."

_(Just a bumpy post to encourage you to let me know what angle you're talking the house from, and also to show off a freshly-finished map: http://www.rowf.net/trust/free-cities.png

Also, when you do declare your approach, post some Hide/Move Silently rolls as well, so I can advance the action as much as possible...)_


----------



## wings (Jan 10, 2005)

*Hmmm*

"I also have a spell of _invisibility_, if someone was able to get into the basement while invisible perhaps they could secure the girl... Either way, it's a definate asset, and someone should use it. I know there may be others who do not think so, but I won't quite be a liability in combat." Aerda shrugs, making a mental sign to Astrule to move to scout the Mayor's house. "That's assuming I am out of the radius of the silence spell..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2005)

Nurthk collects his weapons and slings them on his back.

_An invisibility spell, gotta respect him for sound choices magic-wise._

"I'm willing to go in invisible if noone else wants to. If I do I'll set myself up to grab the would-be executioner if he gets any ideas," he says.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2005)

As the party gathers the gear they're going to take, and prepares to head out the door, Hiritus walks up to Raven.

"Okay, I like the plan, but there are door guards on our side of the door when you go to open it from the front side, that I can't quite work out what to do with.  Now I'm sure we can take them from melee, but it's bound to be noisy. And unless Aerda or Shavah has something nice, we seem to be a little underpowered on our side from range. 

So unless we can drop them both on the first shot, Fendric's going to have to expend his _Silence_ right then to keep them from alerting the rest. Not to mention we need to get concealed somewhere within range, and out of sight of not only the first floor, but the upstairs too, when we assault the door guards. Does this sound like a problem, or am I not clear on the plan?"

Fendric, who had been listening in, offers a thought.

"If I cast _Silence_ directly on the doorway, it will help us until the guards know what is happening, but we should then need to get through the door before the spell is gone."

"But the inside group can't know when you cast that spell, Fendric."

"Yes, and if I cast it soon enough, they can open the door silently, and join in from behind."

"Too soon, and whoever's inside is aware that they're under attack."

"Could we all go in together, behind our more silent brethren, and deal with the front guards after we've rescued the girl?" 

Fendric's last question seems directed at them both. Hiritus defers to Raven for an answer.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 12, 2005)

"I was thinking of going in through the side window with Nuthk and Oliver, and taking out the guards of the back door, as silent as possible, then letting you guys in through the back door. Maybe Fendric should cast silence on one of us, so we can take them out silently, then go straight on through to the basement, leaving the two outside guarding whatever they want to guard. Chances are they don't hear anything. We might wanna keep an eye out for them, though." Raven says. "That's what I think is best. And casting an invisibility on Nurthk has two sides. You'll have to wait untill I finish shooting before rushing in, 'cause I don't really fancy an invisible ally in the line of fire. Things will be dangerous as it is."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 12, 2005)

"Even if that gets downstairs, there's still the issue of what to do then -- can we move fast enough to stop them from killing the girl, then?" She shakes her head, frustrated. "If only Xiao were still here... He could get in there more quickly and quietly than any of us, I think... Could probably outrun Niccolo's dog, if he wanted to."

Niccolo grins at this, considering it. "You know, I could send Alexander in, so long as as I had a target to point him at. But he'd need to hear the command, so only if I'm out of Fendric's magical silence..."

"I can use an enchantment to _calm emotions_, but likewise, I'd need to be outside of the _silence_... Maybe you should just dismiss it once we're ready to move downstairs?"

_(Another note on silence... Like most area spells, I treat it as a sphere of effect unless otherwise specified... So be aware that the effects may reach the basement, or second story.)_

Shortly, Astrule returns, and after a brief "conversation" Aerda has some more information on the positioning of the orcs:

- There are two upstairs, sleeping in the beds. (See map)
- The two in the kitchen area (near the backdoor) are playing some sort of dice game. The door into the dining room is left open, so they'd be able to see anyone who came in through the side window.
- The orcs in front are positioned a bit away from the windows, facing outward, giving them very little visibility of what's going on inside.

No other orcs are present in the parts of the house that can be seen from outside. Additionally, both the back and front doors seem to be broken such that their latching mechnism doesn't hold; they are currently propped shut with rocks.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2005)

Oliver watches Aerda take Astrule's report, a look of envy flashing across his haggard features. His jaw muscles bunch as he looks away, nodding at the information the slim elf passes along. 

He pauses briefly, "There's a big window into the study... I think that's our best bet for getting everyone in. Don't seem to be any good lines of sight from the inside to that side of the house or from the other rooms. From there we can move room by room. I can steal upstairs and... despatch... the two sleeping." He clears his throat, uncomfortable plotting murder with the more goodly folk. _A fine way to start the Fast. But a better one, I can't imagine._ He closes his eyes, hand covering his brow for a brief instant. 

"The guards out front could be dealt with in a similar fashion. As long as I have someone to support me with a timely spell or arrow." Oliver's palms start to itch and sweat. He rubs the hollow of his hand with a gnarled thumb and seems to relax.

"Does the front door open in our out?"  Oliver asks the nearest person who might know. _We need to hurry. _

OOC: 
Move Silently:   13+7=20
Hide:               19+7=26
Disable Device:  7+7=14
Open Lock:       11+7=18

Listen:             16+7=23
Spot:               12+7=19

Disable Device/Open Lock is for anything locking the window or any other barrier to Oliver and the group's way.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 13, 2005)

"It would be best if we avoid the front of the house altogether until after we have rescued the girl, I think. Then we can deal with them on our terms, and with the help of the town, Light Be Praised."

"Whatever we're doing, we need to figure it out now. The 'Lost Patrol' is due back any time."

Fendric and Hiritus are ready to go.

Hiritus:

Hide: 5  (Hiritus will apparently take a wide berth around any lines of sight around the house, and not enter the house until the ground floor has been rid of orcs, it seems.)

Move Silently: 9 (Perhaps he can use his Disguise skill to look like a bugbear reinforcement.)

Fendric:

Hide: 4 (Don't mind us, my good man - we're just traveling missionaries...)

Move Silently: 17 ("Gee, that dinner standing out there in plain sight sure doesn't scream much.")


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2005)

Nurthk checks his equipment once more, then looks to the others.

"I'm agreeing with Oliver on this one. There's a clear route from the study to the basement and as long as we're quiet we can spring them unawares," he says, "If I was invisible, I could easily slip into the basement and wait till everyone else makes their move. As soon as everyone enters the basement I could make an appearance and try restraining or neutralising the executioner. That's assuming there's more than one orc down there."

Hide: 13 + 5 = 18
Move Silently: 17 + 5 = 22


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2005)

"The study it is then." Raven says. "We'll dispatch those two orcs first, then see what's going on. If we're still clear, we'll let the second group in and g for the basement. Last one there is a rotten egg."
And off he goes into the night, his bow at the ready.

Hide : 12+12=24
Move silently 12+8=20


----------



## wings (Jan 14, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Aerda nods, "You have at most a hand's count of minutes before the spell's magic runs dry. I shall bestow _Quella tuulo’ elea_ on you, now, but you all must hurry." With that he clears his throat, beginning the spell with the usual whispered chant that becomes amplified and echoed as the energy between his hands build. He slips a hand into one of the pouches at his side, withdrawing a small globule of arabic gum, it catching and holding the energy. He takes Nurthk's hand, and folds it around the gum; immediately afterwards the man's visage melts away as if the colors and shapes composing him were frail enough to be cast off on the wind.

When the spell is complete hi clenches and unchlences his hand, trying to disperse the energies that leave a slight tingle. He nods at the others. "Five minutes, a mere twelfth of the hour glass."


----------



## wings (Jan 14, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Aerda nods, "You have at most a hand's count of minutes before the spell's magic runs dry. I shall bestow _Quella tuulo’ elea_ on you, now, but you all must hurry." With that he clears his throat, beginning the spell with the usual whispered chant that becomes amplified and echoed as the energy between his hands build. He slips a hand into one of the pouches at his side, withdrawing a small globule of arabic gum, it catching and holding the energy. He takes Nurthk's hand, and folds it around the gum; immediately afterwards the man's visage melts away as if the colors and shapes composing him were frail enough to be cast off on the wind.

When the spell is complete hi clenches and unchlences his hand, trying to disperse the energies that leave a slight tingle. He nods at the others. "Five minutes, a mere twelfth of the hour glass."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2005)

"Alright then, my thanks to you," Nurthk's disembodied voice replies, and heads for the mayor's house.

He sighs inwardly.

_Using elven magic to aid myself in killing orcs, I must be despicable._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2005)

Before he enters, Nurthk finds himself the subject of more Elven magic -- or half-elven magic, at least. Shavah cast _Bull's Strength_ and _Protection from Chaos_ upon him.

Oliver finds little difficulty nudging loose the latch to the window to the study; Nurthk enters, and on first peek through the door, sees from across the front room and through the window that the guard orcs outside seem wholly unaware of any presence.

The rest should have no problem moving into the study, themselves.

_(Probably not specifically relevant yet, but I should mention that the orcs out front carry longbows at ready, and greataxes on their backs... As for what the others have available, that you haven't been able to see just yet. Also, Shavah has left her armor and shield at the inn, for sake of silence.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 15, 2005)

Raven follows Oliver, an arrow nocked in his bow, ready to fire over the old rogue's head if any targets should present themselves.

Init 4+7=11
Move silently 12+6=18


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2005)

"Thanks, Shavah," he says, having received blessings from her.

Later, in the mayor's house, Nurthk creeps down the stairs, headed for the basement.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 18, 2005)

Fendric and Hiritus, nearly frozen for fear of alerting the two orcs on the ground floor of their presence, wait for the rest of the party to enter before entering the mayor's house themselves. Taking careful note of where the two orcs were said to have been on the ground floor, both of the Pelorites attempt to stay out of the way, yet in sight of their companions in case anyone is in need of their services...


----------



## wings (Jan 18, 2005)

*Couple more spells*

After casting the spell of invisibility, he continued casting, amber motes of energy orbiting him and being absorbed into a field just above his skin. For a brief moment the outline of sleek, translucent plate mail resides on his form, but fades away as the spell ends. He pants slightly, stretching out his fingers as he starts another spell, on the tail of the two others. 

This magic is whispered, and as he casts it his body is surrounded by a nimbus of energy that spreads out about him randomly, causing a trio of illusions to appear in a triangle about him. They are shadowy and obscure at first, facing towards him with arms outstretched, seeming to sap magical energy from him, as they gain detail and substance they each in their own time turn to mimic his casting until a final diffusion of energy signals the end of the spell. He tests the effects, stepping, which causes a confusing display of images crossing paths as each image steps in a different direction, the real Aerda being lost in the jumble.

He nods, satisfied with his spell and signaling that he is ready.

_Init -- 9, move silently -- 21, good ol' boots._


----------



## dpdx (Jan 18, 2005)

Fendric
Init: 1 (Yay!)
Move Silently: 11 -3 = 8
Listen: 10 +7 = 17

Fendric, hanging to the back (at least until all hell breaks loose), mumbles a soft prayer and touches Oliver. (_Shield of Faith_: +3 to Oliver's AC for the next 6 minutes.)

Hiritus
Init: 11
Move Silently: 11 -6 = 5
Listen: 16 +2 = 18

Hiritus positions himself next to the front line, and in doing so steps on a loose floorboard. The squeak seems to reverberate through the now-silent house. Wincing at the mistake, Hiritus freezes, listening intensely for a reaction from the orcs on the ground floor.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2005)

Oliver whistles low at Aerda’s magical display and chuckles at Raven, elbowing him, “Remind me not to ever startle that one,” he grins gesturing at the winded elf. “Her too.”  He gives Shavah a lascivious wink.

The group slips out of the tavern, leaving the slaughtered orc to the depredations of the scared and frustrated villagers. Hope they don’t vent too much. Against his better judgment Oliver nods Tatlock along with a tight and humorless grin, “Stay close. Not a peep. And do mind the furniture.”

He nods gratefully at Fendric before looking quickly away, guilt flickering across his wrinkled face. He glances at the ceiling, _Don't hold it against Fen, that he helped me in this. _  

Oliver strains his ears to hear over the rustlings and pent up breath of the Company. He can’t hear a thing. It’s been too long. He takes a deep breath, checking and double checking the draw of his daggers and blades finally relaxing into a footpad’s trance. His shoulders slump a little and he rolls onto the balls of his feet. His eyes rove the room, searching out telltales that will save his hide or the others’ – vague reflections, rumpled curtains, closet doors ajar. He slinks into the next room listening for the tread of Nurthk’s invisible feet. A creaking splits the silence and Oliver freezes. He moves quickly.

Glancing up the stairs he hears a slight shuffle of Nurthk’s feet on the flight down. His eyes widen and he urgently waves the others over, “We were to go upstairs first,”  he speaks in a barely audible voice, “I’ll go on up.”  He glances around the tense faces, “I need two of you come with me,”  He noticeably skips meeting the eyes of the Paladins and Priests. And Tatlock’s as well. He glares insistently at Raven, Aerda and Nicollo.

He holds up two fingers and quietly turns to climb the stairs, short swords drawn.

OOC:
Init: 20
Listen: 14
Spot: 9

Move Silently: 22
Hide: 24


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2005)

Raven nods at the Rogue, and follows him upstairs, his face like a mask, not showing any emotion at the grim task at hand. _Faugh, this is murder, not battle. Poor basterds. They'll never know what hit' em. Better them then us I guess._

_Move silently 12+6=18_
_Hide 12+16=28_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 20, 2005)

_(Not clear on the intended chronology of these actions, so I'm going to assume they occur pretty much simultaneously...)_

Oliver and Raven make their way upstairs unhindered... They find the orcs sleeping in separate rooms, and encounter no trouble in dispatching them silently. _(I went ahead and rolled, since there was only a small chance of anything going wrong, and you ended up well outside any margin for failure...)_

--

As Nurthk opens the door to the cellar and heads down, he sees through the darkness (a darkness substantial enough to hinder the others, were they to come) two orcs: One lightly armored, pacing about the center of the room with a short blade on his belt; the other, a large fellow with a scarred face and a pale gleaming glass eye, sitting on a crate, with an exotic-looking double-axe propped against the wall beside him. The latter wears a breastplate painted in orcish design... _Faux_ orcish design, it seems -- the orcish-_looking_ tags and symbols have no real meaning.

Both react to the door opening: _"Thurgash?"_ the leader calls out -- not an orcish word, probably a name.

--

Meanwhile, Hiritus mis-step seems to draw attention from the others. You can hear voices of mild alarm and movement from the room at the back of the house; out front, it appears that the orc you can see through the window is being alerted of something from the other.

You have only a moment to react before he turns around; to hide, to move, to attack, or what have you.

Shavah remains outside the back window at Tatlock's side.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 20, 2005)

_Hmph, wonder what his story is, an orc wearing fake stuff? Pity that one of us will probably end up dead, I wouldn't mind knowing._

Nurthk gives no response to the orcs' enquiries, creeping down the stairs to locate the girl.

Hide: 22
Move Silently: 14
Listen: 20
Spot: 17


----------



## dpdx (Jan 20, 2005)

As Hiritus attempts to hide himself from the orcs in the front room, Fendric readies _Silence_ to cast at the first orc to spot them.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2005)

OoC: I am back, posted in all of my DMed games. I will read this entire thread tomorrow after i wake (I work late nights, remember) and post then.

IG


Niccolo comes to from his reverie, shaking his hea to clear his thoughts. It seems as if he had been in a coma of sorts, like all the World had been outside of whatever bubble he was caught up in. Well, things were aright now.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 21, 2005)

*(Edit: Welcome back Uriel!* It's good to have you here again... Short version of the situation is, some orcs have the mayor's daughter hostage in a town you're passing through, and you're heroically going to kill them all. And try to not get the girl killed. That should cover things for now.)

Nurthk heads down the stairs, managing to step aside just in time to let the other Orc _up_ the stairs, to investigate. As he reaches the top, he looks out: "Ranzic?" You can hear footsteps from the room on top of the stairs, but they go silent before any response is given. Between two stacks of crates, you can see the girl you've come here for: Bound, gagged, and  wearing miscellaneous minor wounds, she lies on the ground, apparently unconscious.

As Hiritus dives behind a chair, Fendric can hear those same footsteps -- after some chatter, it sounds as if only one of them has come out to investigate. Meanwhile, the front door opens, as the front orcs head in to investigate...

_(Surprise Roundish thing)_ Fendric drops his _silence_ upon the frontmost orc, as Hiritus attempts to remain hidden. _(The others are collectively out of range to react to the same thing Fendric is reacting to; they become aware of the situation about the same time the orcs do, effectively at the start of regular combat.)_

_(Roll initiatives... Orc initiative is 21, so I'll assume they come first... If anyone rolls higher, feel free to backtrack.)_

Both orcs attempt to call out something, seeming a bit surprised at the _silence_, but not so much that they don't attack... One steps past his silenced ally, taking a shot at Fendric with his longbow *(Attack 19, Damage 8)*, while the other simply drops his bow, and steps forward to attack -- perhaps still too startled by the silence to judge properly, as his attack is placed several feet short of his actual target. *(Fumble.)*

Meanwhile, the orc from the back room comes in the side door, and surveys the situation.

Nurthk can see that the orc at the top of the cellar stairs is attempting to call something down to his leader, but he is utterly silenced. The stair orc's gestures don't indicate too much concern, but still wary, the large orc stands and grabs for his double-axe.

_(Initiative order:

21 Orcs
20 Oliver
14 Shavah
11 Raven
11 Hiritus
9 Aerda
8 Tatlock
1 Fendric
? Niccolo
? Nurthk

Map attached.)_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2005)

OoC: I came back toENWorld and rolled....a 3.  
:|

Initiative is a 6.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2005)

Surpise Round: Nurthk creeps over in front of the unconscious girl (square above), and waits for the nearby orc to make a move.

Init: 13

Round One: If an orc moves adjacent to Nurthk before his action (if the one just up the stairs comes back down priority goes to whoever is adjacent to the girl), he will make a full attack action on his turn. If the nearby orc doesn't move, or Nurthk acts first, he will take a 5 foot step to get between the nearby orc and the girl, then make a full attack action.

(+2 to hit for being invisible and bull's strength already factored in)

Attack 1: 15 (damage: 7)
Attack 2: 31 (damage: 5)
Attack 3: 20 (damage: 14)
Attack 4: 14 (damage: 8)


----------



## dpdx (Jan 24, 2005)

*Hiritus: Init 11, AC 17, HP 37/37; longsword (mw) atk +9, dmg d8+2*

[Minor note, in case it helps: I think the basement radius of F.'s _silence_ should be one more square 'up'; i.e., the square Nurthk occupies should be fully under the radius of effect, as well as the square Nurthk has indicated he's moving to. If the stairs to the basement are fully within the radius (as indicated on the ground floor of the map), they should also be within the radius as indicated on the basement.]

Hiritus marches up, longsword drawn, to the orc still wielding the bow, and drawing upon the Power of the Holy Radiance, attempts to _smite_ him. [Attack: 11 +9 +2 (opponent w/ ranged weapon) = 22; Damage: 10 (woohoo!) +8 (_Smite Evil_) = 18.]


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2005)

Raven takes a 5' step ending at the top of the stairs, shooting an arrow down at the orc standing on the carpet, if he's within sight and stuff. If not, then he'll follow Oliver down the stairs untill he can get a shot at any enemies.



(12+9=21 dmg 7+3=10)


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2005)

*Oliver: Init 20, AC 18, HP 13/13; short swords: atk +4/+1, dmg d6-1*

Oliver pads silently down the stairs, his dire work done. He pauses a beat as Fendric’s _Silence_ falls over the house. He sticks a finger in his ear and waggles it. _This cripples us too, except that we’re expecting it… I bet you’d rather have cast this in a temple for meditation, eh Fen?_ He hurries down the stairs, squeezing past Raven as the big man lets fly with a volley. Seeing Fendric threatened, Oliver tumbles past the orc facing the Pelorite blades coming out as he dives into his roll.

OOC:
AC: 18 -- forgot Fendric's bonus
Tumble: 23
Attack: 6     Damage: 10 (6-1 +5 sneak attack)
Attack: 4     Damage: 8 (1-1 +7 sneak attack)

Couldn’t remember how you handled dual-wield sneak attacks, so I’ve provided you with a variety of rolls to make your update with – of note – the completely tanked attack rolls that make how we handled bonus damage largely irrelevant.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 24, 2005)

*Round 1 Cont'd*

Oliver makes his way down the stairs, getting in position behind Fendric's attacker, but is unable to make contact with his blade. _(Multiple weapons can only be used as a full round action -- not after moving -- so you only miss once, not twice.)_

Shavah stays where she is -- none of you can hear it _(okay, Aerda has a one in four chance of being able to hear it)_, but she's just cast _Bless_. *(+1 morale bonus to attacks and saves v. fear for all.)*

Nurthk _(who did have plenty of time to move between the one-eyed orc and the girl during the surprise round)_ makes his presence known with a series of attacks. His armor proves to be heavy enough to provide protection from the first and last; the others leave him significantly injured, and apparently quite angry, his surprise having faded before even the second blow landed...

Raven steps over to get a clear line on his target, and sends the arrow into the meat of his enemy's neck. It doesn't appear to have hit anything too vital, as the orc remains standing, but clearly he has been heavily injured by the shot.

Hiritus then moves forward, and strikes the orc down with a single blow. _(Note: Out of curiosity, how is Hiritus getting a +8 bonus from Holy Smite at 5th level? Also, "+2 - opponent with ranged weapon" isn't something I've heard of before, or can find reference to in the SRD, not that it makes a difference in this case. Since I don't ask anyone to post math, I'm not going to count it against you, but I do want to make sure we all understand the applicable rules.)_

21 Orcs
20 Oliver
14 Shavah
13 Nurthk
11 Raven
11 Hiritus
9 Aerda
8 Tatlock
6 Niccolo
1 Fendric


----------



## dpdx (Jan 25, 2005)

*Fendric: Init 1, AC 16, HP 41/49; light flail: atk +5, dmg d8+1.*

[_D'oh - misread the description: Smite Evil, according to the SRD under Classes (pt. 2 - Paladin is at the beginning), is Charisma bonus (in H.'s case, +3) to attack, not damage. My bad - first paladin I've ever played. Hiritus only deals 15 points, but hits on a 23.

And the +2 to hit an opponent defending himself in melee with a ranged weapon is something I saw once in an game I DM'ed. Perhaps it's just a general advantage-type +2, or a house rule one of my players suggested to me at that time. I'm fine without it, for my part.

Now, is the orc in front of Fendric disarmed this round?_]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2005)

_(Ah, so that's what it was... Figured it was some off-interpretation of the rules, but I couldn't put my finger on just what would bring in those numbers. For now, I'll let the attack stand as is... Hiritus does have Power Attack, which he could use to get the same result. Since it was possible to achieve those bonuses, and also what you in some sense "intended", I don't see much reason to go back and edit anything.

All of that excepting the +2 for melee v ranged, which didn't make a difference either way. I just want to be clear that no, that's not a rule we're using here.

Also, disarmed? The orc in front of Fendric holds a greataxe, and I can't find any reference to a disarm attempt.

Also also, regarding the silence in the basement, the radius might be off by some amount, but the position is correct. The stairs aren't on the same horizontal plane as the circles, so they aren't represented perfectly accurately on either story, which is why there's some discrepancy there -- I could do some math and cut out some jagged notches to portray them more accurately, in which case they would match up, but no.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 25, 2005)

*Fendric: Init 1, AC 16, HP 41/49; flail: atk +6, dmg d8+1.*

[_Last round, an orc tried to attack Fendric and fumbled. That's what I was asking about. Didn't know if it actually meant 'dropped the weapon' or not, and I didn't know which orc it referred to. Sorry if that wasn't clear from my question._]

Fendric, after wincing from the arrow lodged in his leg, chastises himself _silently_ for his spell choice, draws his flail and shield, and swings at the orc in front of him. 

[Attack: 9; Damage: 5]

Fendric's lips form a defiant sneer as he realizes the beating that must now await him.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 25, 2005)

Raven takes a few steps (5') down the stairs to get a clear line of fire. His hands dart from quiver to bow as he unleashes a hail of arrows at the orcs, his face an impassive mask as he focuses solely on the battle.
_We got to hurry up, Nurthk will be in trouble soon._

(attack, first on the orc on the carpet behind oliver, if the orc is down on the orc attacking Fendric if possible. If noone in sight move + attack until he's got a target)
Attack : +12/+7 ->+10/+10/+5, +1 bless, +1 point blank ->+12/+12/+7 1d8+3+1 precise shot no penalty when firing into melee)
Attack 12+5 dmg 6+4=10
Attack 12+12 dmg 7+4=11
Attack 7+19=26 dmg 8+4=12


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: dpdx reminded me Fen's spell to boost Oliver's AC and I found Oliver's sheet and posted corrections to his stats -- above.

Oliver's face clenches and his lips move angrily, though, with the shroud of silence, no sound comes out. Anyone who can seem his face can easily make out the ear-reddening curses he seems to be uttering as he makes two feeble swings and gets his balance.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Round 1/Round 2*

_(autopilot)_ Aerda advances and attacks the orc near Fendric with his rapier, but fails to land a meaningful blow. Tatlock moves somewhere out of sight, in the direction of the backdoor. Niccolo, for now, is on full defense.

Fendric draws and swings his flail, but also strikes only air.

_(Round 2)_

Downstairs, Nurthk's adversary drops quickly into a battle stance. He holds his weapon out to the side, and with a flick of his wrist both axeheads ignite in flames, illuminating the room. Quickly, he brings it forward, twirling, into three quick strikes. *(Attack 18, Damage 12; Attack 16, Damage 13; Nat 20, 16 to confirm, damage 15, or 33 if critical)*

The orc from the top of the stairs heads down, drawing his blade, and stands over the girl, attacking Nurthk from behind. *(Attack 12, Damage 6)*

Upstairs, the orc with an arrow in his neck steps behind Oliver and stabs with his scimitar. *(Attack 20, Damage 8)*

Fendric's attacker continues his assault with his greataxe, but still shows little effectiveness. *(Attack 9, definite miss.)*

There's no sign whatsoever what the orc in the back room might be up to.

Oliver's next attack on Fendric's enemy fails, but the one after that finds its mark: One clean blow to the back of the orc's head, and the enemy falls. The old pitfighter then steps out of the way, to give Raven a clean shot.

Shavah also disappears from sight, following Tatlock.

Stepping forward, it takes just one shot for Raven to bring down the last orc in the room. 

_(Hope no one minds any of the autopiloting, but given that most actions seemed reasonably clear, it seemed like time to move things forward.)_

21 Orcs
20 Oliver
14 Shavah
13 Nurthk
11 Raven
11 Hiritus
9 Aerda
8 Tatlock
6 Niccolo
1 Fendric


----------



## dpdx (Jan 26, 2005)

*Hiritus: Init 11, HP 37/37, AC 17*

Hiritus watches each enemy in the room fall, and while his action is simple, his thoughts are not.

(_Justice?_) [Hiritus is _empathically linked_ to his mount.]

_I am here in the stable where you left me, Hiritus. How may I be of service?

Can you leave, and come to the inn?

I do not believe so, Hiritus. But I do not know for sure - the door was closed behind us when last we walked into the stable.

All right, IF there is someone to let you out, and you can 'convince' him to let you out, come to my voice. When you get to the house, stop. I need you to be my eyes and ears outside, and if you can, draw the attention of anybody in the inn. We need the townspeople to come out now, if they can.

I will try, Hiritus._

Meanwhile, Hiritus moves toward the basement stair, and motions the others to do likewise.

[Full move action toward the stair.]


----------



## wings (Jan 26, 2005)

*Bah*

Aerda recovered from the clumsy strike, and you imagine he'd be cursing if it wasn't for the sphere of silence. He shakes his head, all of his mirrors mimicing him, and they all move lithely after Fendric. When they get to the section that isnt silenced he spits, "I hate that spell!" before they dive back into it's radius.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 26, 2005)

Nurthk blinks, startled, as Shavah's spell deflects one of the orc's blows. He sidesteps another in time to receive a nasty blow which, were it not for his chain shirt, would have gutted him. The orc standing over the girl fails to even connect.

_Might be in over my head, gotta buy time._

Nurthk changes his stance, switching his grip on his axe so that he's better able to parry, but at the cost of accuracy.

"What's with your armour? No meaning to the stuff on it," Nurthk grunts at his opponent as he lashes out.

(full attack action, fighting defensively)

Attack 1: 26 (damage: 7)
Attack 2: 24 (damage: 7)
Attack 3: 8 (damage: 12)
Attack 4: 4 (damage: 11)


----------



## dpdx (Jan 26, 2005)

*Fendric: Init 1, AC 16, HP 41/49*

Fendric, relieved that the orc in front of him was at least as clumsy as he himself was, points beneath his feet in an urgent, hasty manner. Seeing Hiritus walk past him to the basement, Fendric vigorously nods his assent, and flail and shield in hand, trots briskly after his cohort.

[Full movement toward the stair, same as Hiritus. Fendric will let the paladin lead the way.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nurthk's first two attacks connect, as the others begin to make their way downstairs. His opponent looks severely hurt, now, and is becoming aware that he's been backed into a corner.

"It's a long story," he says, regarding the armor. "But I don't think there'll be time to share it." He speaks in common, and rather well.

Leading back from his last attack, he rolls his doubleaxe through three more -- fortunately for Nurthk, the new arrivals seem to distract him, and both attacks made with the stronger forward head swing wide... Between them, though, he manages to slip in a sharp stroke to the belly. *(Natural 1; Attack 27, Damage 19; Natural 1)* After the last stroke, he issues a command (in Orcish) to his lackey, instructing him to kill the girl.

The other orc, however, seems oblivious to it, at the moment, caught on the edge of Fendric's silence, and too busy glancing back at the new entrants to notice that any command has been issued. He does gather his attention enough to take another stab at Nurthk. *(Attack 27, Damage 6)*

_(Need to know movement rates before I can position everyone Fendric and Hiritus... Aerda is certainly downstairs however, roughly in the center of the room, and it's back to Oliver's initiative -- although it should be noted that Nurthk gets a chance to act again before anyone else coming down the staircase does. Also, Oliver should roll an Int check.

Incidentally, that second orc's attack on Nurthk was also a critical threat, but the confirm roll was a Natural 1. Plus one upstairs, plus Tatlock's back at the inn... Five in the encounter, three in this post alone. Now, I'm not accusing anyone of anything, but if one of you's been sneaking in here at night and messing with my d20...)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2005)

Nurthk does his best to keep the situation under control, but a couple of attacks slip through his defenses and leave him barely standing, not unlike his opponent. One of his knees threaten to give way, but he keeps fighting.

_I only just got this armour repaired..._

"Weapons and armour; under attack or going to war?" he asks his opponent as he fights on.

(fighting defensively)

Attack 1: 25 (damage: 12)
Attack 2: 16 (damage: 9)
Attack 3: 14 (damage: 10)
Attack 4: 9 (damage: 10)


----------



## dpdx (Jan 27, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(Need to know movement rates before I can position everyone Fendric and Hiritus... Aerda is certainly downstairs however, roughly in the center of the room, and it's back to Oliver's initiative -- although it should be noted that Nurthk gets a chance to act again before anyone else coming down the staircase does. Also, Oliver should roll an Int check._



_Fendric and Hiritus both wear medium armor, so it's 20' rate for each of them (8 squares each on a full move). However, I just noticed that given their positions vs. full movement, and the SRD method of counting corners (not sure if we're doing that here), Hiritus doesn't quite get downstairs, while Fendric does only just (which is good). C'mon, Nurthk! Stay up, buddy! C'mon, Aerda and Oliver! We need ya!  




			Incidentally, that second orc's attack on Nurthk was also a critical threat, but the confirm roll was a Natural 1. Plus one upstairs, plus Tatlock's back at the inn... Five in the encounter, three in this post alone. Now, I'm not accusing anyone of anything, but if one of you's been sneaking in here at night and messing with my d20...)
		
Click to expand...


_And if you find that little thief, you can send him or her back to me right after (Init 1? Atk roll 3? WTH is that?).


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 27, 2005)

"At a dead run Raven rushes downstairs , through the hall, taking up position in the basement. He has an arrow nocked, the string of his bow drawn fully back.
"“The first one to move gets to see how much damage a longbow can do at close range. Drop your weapons"

(Movement 30', moving as fast as possible. Holding actions untill anyone does anything he doesn't like. If his little macho speech is ruined by the silence, he'll nonetheless fire on anything he doesn't like (that doesn't include fendric :°) )


----------



## wings (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hadoken?*

Aerda takes the stairs two at a time, followed by his host of mirrored visages. Once in the downstairs room he steps back towards the wall until he can hear the soft droning hum he was making, checking for audibility. 

Finding it, the Aerda's lower their heads, a chorus of arcane chants as arcane fire starts to form in a nebulae over their heads. Each practiced downward swipe of his hand siphons more energy, singing it into shape, bringing it spiraling down his thin arm in orbs that caress his milky skin. He gathers them together and is for a moment both quiet and still- each image focused on the orc that has been ordered to kill the girl, a held breath, anyone who shoots a bow with proficiency can tell they are aiming. A final syllable completes the spell as his hand shoots forward, fingers outstretched- a lance of fire erupting from an emerald plate that forms before his hand, the slim, fast energy racing from each image to a single point, the orc, converging there and punching into him, even though only one bears true heat. 

_Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack- 15, 14 fire damage_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 27, 2005)

[Can we get an updated map of everybody's position in the basement? I have a feeling Hiritus is going to be on the stairs, but I want to make sure. I'll post an action for Hiritus once I see where he ends up on his turn.]

As Hiritus descends to the basement, he sees where he must be - directly next to the orc with the girl. He tries to close the distance, willing his legs to do what they must to get him there.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Round 3*

_(Update the map? Why, I'm going to do you one better and advance the action!)_

_(autopilot)_ Oliver moves downstairs, passing up the Pelorites in their pace-slowing armor, then finally rolling between Aerda, Nurthk, and the smaller orc, and into position at the far side of the room. The orc takes a swing at him, but fails to connect. _(Tumble, rolled very low, orc hit less than posted AC... I don't like autopiloting in such detail on such short notice, especially with AoO's involved, but all things considered it seemed to stand out enough as the most logical move...)_

Shavah also shows up: Hiritus sees her come in through the back room, blood on her sword. She heads down the stairs and steps next to the many images of Aerda, just outside of the _silence._

Nurthk's first blow lands; the rest are far too hesitant, and deftly deflected by his adversary. In response to Nurthk's question, he simply raises an eyebrow to the new arrivals in the room and answers briefly: "Looks like both." His legs look just about as ready to buckle as Nurthk's.

Raven, meanwhile, rushes in with Fendric and Hiritus and assumes a position in the front of the room, his speech indeed hidden by the silence. 

Aerda's burst of fire, meanwhile, leaves the orc standing over the girl severely blackened and blistered, but he remains standing. _(A bit out of turn there, but if Hiritus really wants to find a way to get in the way of that, we can backtrack.)_ 

Meanwhile, those near the stairs can see Tatlock and Niccolo show up from different directions.

21 Orcs
20 Oliver
14 Shavah
13 Nurthk
11 Raven
11 Hiritus
9 Aerda
8 Tatlock
6 Niccolo
1 Fendric


----------



## dpdx (Jan 27, 2005)

Hiritus makes it to the top of the stair. For the crowd in the basement, and his half-elf immediately in front of him, he could not advance if he wanted to.

[_Hiritus will delay until the way is clear (init now 22 in the next round)._]

Fendric, however, has no such compunction, even if he has to shove his way clear to an opening in the area outside the silence. He does so, and grabbing the holy symbol, he points with his other hand at the orc standing above the girl and intones, "In the Holy Name of the Radiant Light, I command thee, _hold_!"

[_Fendric moves through Shavah's square to the square next to her that is outside the area of effect, possibly displacing one of the Aerdii, and casts Hold Person at the orc above the girl. Orc gets Will save DC16 to resist each round of the 6 that the spell will last, or is magically held._]

Hiritus, his way clear, is not willing to wait for the orc to resist or not the effects of Fendric's _Hold_. Moving directly up to the orc, he once again (and for the final time today) summons the power of his God, and channels it into a mighty strike at the orc poised above the girl.

[_Attack Roll: 19! (On Hiritus' longsword, that's a critical threat.)
Confirmation Roll: 8 +9 (normal atk bonus) +2 (he's flanked by Nurthk and Oliver) +3 (Smite Evil atk bonus) = 22.
Damage (if not critical): 10
Damage (if critical): 16_]

If Hiritus is at all embarrassed about the wimpy _Smite_, he's not letting on.

[Anyway, if _that_ doesn't do him in, Hiritus will stand by to deliver an attack of opportunity in case the orc should try to kill the girl. If it does, Hiritus will occupy the orc's former position.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 27, 2005)

Fendric's spell _holds_ the orc standing over the girl; Hiritus _smite_ makes that fact simple trivia, leaving him in a heap against the wall.

The last orc takes only a moment to consider the situation, then flicks his wrist again; the flames on his doubleaxe extinguish, and the room goes dark.

"Looks like you've got me backed into a corner," he says, to all those who can hear him. "Perhaps it's time to renegotiate."


----------



## dpdx (Jan 28, 2005)

In response to the orc's withdrawal from combat, Fendric dismisses the _silence_. 

Hiritus considers for a moment whether to stabilize Nurthk or the girl. Unable to decide, he divides his healing; _laying on hands_ first for the girl (for 5 pts), then for Nurthk with the remainder (10 pts.). Fendric nods at Hiritus to assure him that (Fendric) will follow up with additional healing at the safest next moment.

As Hiritus heals Nurthk, he remains there immediately at his half-orc friend's side, longsword poised to strike should it become necessary.

For his part, Fendric then offers a remark to the orc:

"If I am to presume correctly that you are the one who is chiefly responsible for this murder of innocent civilians, then surely you know that you have much to answer for. I must admire your courage in avoiding the coward's way out; however, your fate lies at the mercy of the townspeople of Emmethrach, whose mayor you butchered, as well as with us, and may well end up the same as if you had resisted to the end."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2005)

"Not much of a negotiator, are you? The way you paint it, I might as well see how many of you I can take out with me."

Nurthk sees him draw his weapon in tighter, defensive, close to his throat.

"What you _should_ be doing, is finding out what I have to offer. And I do have something: There's a band of orcs out there, and when I've gone too long without returning, they _will_ attack. I can give you information, there, their numbers and location, as well as their points of weakness. It would save a lot of lives, don't you think, to ambush them out there instead of waiting for them to come here, don't you think? Enough to let one old bastard off the hook for once, don't you think?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 28, 2005)

Raven chuckles. "*You better start explaining first. Like, why are your clan markings fake? And why do those orcs follow you, for they must also see that you are not who you seem to be. And do not think attacking someone is the easy way out. You'll be healed, and then these good men will leave the room, and leave you here with the not so good men*."

Intimidate 6+nat 20 (yeehaa, first 20 in the entire game)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

Nurthk is thankful for the healing, and takes a more casual stance now that the battle is concluded and his wounds lessened.

"I am Nurthk," he says, introducing himself to the other orc with an inclination of his head, "The last thing I want is for you to end up in the hands of the town's people. Mobs being mobs, nothing good could come of it.

In fact I had hoped to get this opportunity to speak with you. I would have no qualms in letting you go free, but there is a couple of matters I would speak with you about first."

Nurthk turns to Fendric.

"I think the masses will be satiated by the blood spilled thus far, they won't notice the difference if we kill one more. It would be pointless," he says, "And whether he's bluffing or not about the other orcs, there's still the motivation behind the hostage taking to find out about."

In response to Raven.

"I'd imagine they follow the orc and not the armour. The situation is under control now, so I don't think we need to get things heated again," he suggests.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2005)

"Fair, very fair, yes..." The orc nods along, hunching down and edging over, visibly trying to hide from Raven behind Nurthk. (Well, visibly to Nurthk -- it's dark down there, remember.)

"In response to your question," he calls up, "it's just an old thing for show. As for who these lot follow, as far as I can tell it's whoever they think's most dangerous. Unfortunately, when their last chief and his lieutenant went down, they decided that was me."

Meanwhile, Hiritus' healing seems to have brought the girl back to some level of consciousness: In the darkness, she can be heard to whimper softly, and begin to struggle weakly with her bonds.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2005)

In a flurry of activity, flashes in the darkness, a flaming blade and guttural orcish speech the battle is won. _I’m getting slow. I barely got two swings in. I’m not keeping up._  Shaking his head, Oliver slumps against the wall, wincing at the wound draining blood onto his dark leathers. His face is pale as the others begin negotiations.

He pushes away from the wall and goes to stand near where Hirtius is bent over the poor child. He crouches, knees popping, back complaining. He pulls the dark helm-mask of his armor away, revealing wild tufts of thin white hair, bright in the darkness. He touches the girl’s brow with her gnarled fingers, smoothing her hair away from her face, smudging ash across her forehead as he does so. He swallows, jaw clenching and Hirtius sees and feels a rage that borders on the holy come over the old man.

But the only outward sign is a cording of the man’s thin neck and bunched jaw muscles. Oliver looks over his shoulder at the captive orc, eyes passing over Nurthk’s even-tempered face and to a seething Raven beyond and a Fendric moved to anger and violence. The old rogue gives their opponent’s measure with a long, steady glance.

“I know you, orc. I’ve seen your lies on a hundred faces, heard your deceits in a hundred tongues. Why should we believe a single word that passes your lips?”

Oliver squints in the dim and turns his attentions back to the girl as his feet. He gestures at Hirtius’ water skin and fishes a small square of white fabric from somewhere within his armor. He dampens the skin and begins to wipe the girls face, his own face a grim mask of anger.


----------



## wings (Jan 28, 2005)

*Light..*

Aerda clears his throat slightly, speaking a single arcane syllable, as four dots of arcane light appear around him, slowly glowing in intensity until reaching the light of four torches burning cleanly and steadily. He spreads them out to each corner of the room where they bob slightly on their invisible moorings. 

He also moves over to the girl, sliding into an easy crouch, gentle fingers undoing her bonds. He doesn't join in the negotiations, for he is still slightly disappointed that he hasn't had the chance to use his most powerful of spells yet..


----------



## dpdx (Jan 28, 2005)

Hiritus, his face a mask of concentration, tries once again to establish the empathic link to his mount. [Anything on that yet?] If Justice has been let out of the barn, Hiritus will direct him to come to the street outside the manor.

If Fendric is worried about the remaining band of orcs, he doesn't show it. "We had already suspected that you had reinforcements, brigand.  If they fight like those we just encountered... but that is neither here nor there - you have promised us information. 

So, out with it. 

How many are you... now? In which position do these... _cowards_... hide? With what crude implements are they armed? At what time will they foam at the mouth like rabid dogs if you are not there to lead them?

In return, my companions seem to want to promise you life. Very well, then, I will no longer object to it. But you will have nothing else but your clothes, and be glad for it. You will leave your armor, axe and belongings, here, as payment for the lives you took - perhaps they will measure up to a third of the cost of bringing even _one_ parent back to life to raise these children.

So you see, despite my dire skill as a negotiator, this is really very simple. You are very much in debt. You have _one_ opportunity to make it good, and it is _not_ negotiable.

I hope you will take it, that you will not, as you say, 'see how many of us you can take with you'. But As the Radiant Light is My Witness, if it should come to that question, I promise you the answer to it is, 'zero.'

Now, drop the axe, and start talking, if you want to live."

As if to emphasize that point, Hiritus has his longsword drawn, and Fendric has a hand on his holy symbol. Both are adorned with matching grim smiles.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Nurthk in his blood soaked state looks somewhat tired and frustrated. He lowers his voice and speaks in orcish for a moment.

"They are a zealous pair those two, but don't feel rushed. Unless there isn't much time before your reinforcements act I am willing to hear your story in full," he explains, before returning to his previous volume, "You became chieftan, yes? Then what happened?"

_I wonder if the chief and his second were in that group that attacked us a while back...?_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 29, 2005)

"Not negotiable?" He looks back and forth, from Fendric to Nurthk, briefly. "Everyone stay put, because we're at an impasse, and if I see anyone move, things get ugly." He glares at Fendric, over Nurthk's shoulder. "The weapon and the armor stay with me. Everything else I have is yours... About 300 plate in that. If that's not enough for you, and I don't honestly expect it is, but if it isn't, then we'll have to have it the bad way."

Turning, he answers Nurthk.

"So after I was put in charge, not chief really, just in charge... What happened then? _Then_ I had a whole tribe of these dogs asking how they were supposed to get fed, and waiting to gut me if I didn't have an answer quick. Game's been thinned lately, and this lot's not smart enough to _farm_ or anything so clever." He shakes his head with contempt. "So I did the thing I came here to get away from in the first place: I put my neck out for the profit of _men._"

At this point in his telling, he looks at Oliver, and says, pointedly: "Oh yes, I know _your_ kind well, too."

"A lot approached us," he says, returning his attention to Nurthk. "Humans, not sure who they were, exactly... Southkingdomers, I'd say, by the dialect. Offered food in exchange for weapons, at a nice rate, so long as those weapons came from these cities. So, what was I supposed to do?" He shakes his head: It's clear that his regret is genuine, and that it has more to do with who he's worked for than what he's done. "The last chief died on a human job. Should've known better."


----------



## dpdx (Jan 29, 2005)

Fendric's expression changes to bewildered disbelief as the orc speaks. Hiritus does not sheathe his weapon, but lowers it slightly - his attention still on the orc as he relates his story to Nurthk.

"Shavah? Tatlock? Could you please take this girl back to the inn? Father Tanor should be there, but if he is not, you can send one of the townspeople for him. Once he's with them, come back."

Fendric returns his attention to the orc. "They are going to collect the young one, so as to remove her from this... environment. And I am now going to dispense healing. I would strongly suggest that you do not react. Surely you would agree that there are still a number of people in this room who could ruin your... _career_, if you insist on it."

Fendric, indeed, starts his healing by walking over to the girl and casting a _Cure Light_.

[Cure Light is going to heal a minimum of 6 points when Fendric casts it. I presume that will bring a little girl to full?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 31, 2005)

Nurthk nods in understanding of the story.

"Not what I expected, but it makes sense," he says, leaning on his double-axe now, "If you could make some trade offer to the human communities in the region as a form of compensation for this, which you could pass off as an action taken without your approval, then you may have another means of feeding your people. If you could find something they'd be interested in.

"To be honest, there's a war making it's way here. Perhaps an ally against this unknown foe is what the humans would appreciate. Earn some trust there and a trade agreement of some kind wouldn't be too hard."

Nurthk looks over to Fendric.

"We couldn't take his equipment from him, sending him unarmed and injured back to his troops would be... well, I don't think they'd be eager to listen to him. And then the town would still have a problem," he explains.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 31, 2005)

(backing this out because of the readied action.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 31, 2005)

As Fendric takes his first step toward the girl, _(so, before the last two posts)_ the orc reaches to his neck, pulling a bead from just below the collar of his plate; he casts it to the floor in one quick movement, then turns leaping as it blooms into a great mass of flame that quickly fills the room.

*(All in room, 16 fire damage, Reflex DC 14 for half.)*

Aerda, standing over the girl, sees her disappear beneath a carpet of fire. When at last it dissipates, it is clear that she has not survived the inferno.

The crates and barrels throughout the room take the fire quickly, and the heat in the room becomes intense. Kicking off the wall, the orc lands in a crouch with his weapon at ready.

_(Fendric's initiative, as his move triggered the readied action.)_

20 Oliver
14 Shavah
13 Nurthk
11 Raven
11 Hiritus
9 Aerda
8 Tatlock
6 Niccolo
1 Orc
1 Fendric

_(Edit: Fixed intiative order, as readied actions change position in initiative.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 31, 2005)

*Fendric: Init 1, AC 16, HP 25/49. Hiritus: Init 22, AC 17, HP 29/37.*

[See OOC thread. I have a few problems with this.]

[Reflex Saves: Fendric 9 +2 = 11 (fails); Hiritus 16 +4 = 20 (succeeds).]

The blast catches Fendric unawares (_this - for healing?_) as it singes his black robe. Looking at what used to be the girl, Fendric turns and hurls himself at the orc, swinging with his flail.

[Attack: 17 +6 = 23; Damage: 8 +1 = 9.]


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2005)

Reflex 8+2 = 10 bugger

Raven tries to shoot the orc as soon as he moves but he is too late. With a curse he shoots arrow after arrow at the vile creature.

(is the bless still up?)

11+15=26 dmg 4+3+1=8
11+12=23 dmg 8+3+1=12
6+5=11 dmg nevermind
+1 to attack if still blessed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2005)

[ooc: rewinding a bit, ref save 13]

Nurthk opens his mouth to respond to the orc's story but is taken unawares by the explosion, collapsing prone where he stood, now unconcious. For the better part though he doesn't start bleeding everywhere, he just smoulders a bit.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 1, 2005)

_(Action on hold until we get the OOC stuff sorted out. Hopefully it shouldn't take too long.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 1, 2005)

OOC : Raven's sense motive is 0..... I rolled a 14. Too bad. Let's get on with the show.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 1, 2005)

*Hiritus: Init 11, AC 17, HP 29/37.*

Hiritus, catching a glimpse of the 'pebble' as it sailed past, figured the orc was up to no good, a characterization that completely failed to describe the situation once the effect of it was evident. Fortunately for him, he was able to avoid the full brunt of the _fireball_. Unfortunately, it was once again he and Fendric in front of the fight, soaking up damage in bodies ill-designed for the purpose.

If Oliver and the others couldn't kill him first, Hiritus would have to strike: true, quickly and lethally.  The room was ablaze, and Hiritus hoped he could peel off the battle to stop the fire. But this orc proved, in Hiritus' mind, to be too dishonest and dangerous to be left alive.

[If the orc is not down by Hiritus' turn - Attack: 17 +10 = 27; Damage: 1 +2 = 3.]

[If it is - Hiritus will attempt to drag Nurthk's unconscious form to safety.]


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2005)

Oliver’s mind registers alarm at the orc’s sudden move, but his old bones are too slow to do much more than turn his back to the blast. As the bead explodes, air is sucked from his chest and his scream turns into a silent mask of pain. The last thought that runs through his mind is an odd one. He slumps over the body of the young girl, charred and smoking as the room begins to catch fire.

OOC:
HP: -3 (or is it -2 … do we count Zero?)
Reflex save: Failed (natural 1 – can you critically fail a save?)
Belated INT check: 18 (for that odd last thought)


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2005)

If the orc is still moving : shoot him full of arrows.
13+15=28 dmg 2+3=5
13+2=15 dmg yeah right
8+14=22 dmg 5+3=8

Then, depending on who's still up and who's carrying who : Grab the double-headed axe and one of the team mates or, if evryone is accounted for : grab the axe and the orc if he's still breathing (not at -10)


Btw, post nr 1000 hurraaah


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 7, 2005)

As the flames spread, Fendric's blow sends the orc to the ground... Niccolo comes rushing downstairs to assist in restoring those who have lost consciousness *(Oliver: +9 hp, to 6)*. Shavah, seeing Raven run to grab the orc, moves to stabliize him, then takes a moment to restore Nurthk *(Nurthk: +13 hp)* before returning to Raven, and assisting in carrying their captive upstairs.

Hiritus moves to put out the fire, but finds that it grows faster than he can put it out.

Oliver, for his part, regains consciousness still holding one dim memory: This orc and this armor, he realizes, are things he has seen before, in the pits of Hedrogura. There was some scandal about him, but that was many years ago, and the details have gone long unmentioned.

...

Coming up and out of the house, you find the townsfolk assembled in small numbers, at a safe distance. Tanor approaches immediately, at a rough jog, scanning for sign of the girl. The fire, meanwhile, has begun to eat up through the floorboards, glowing dimly behind the windows.

"The girl?" he asks. "What happened in there?"

_(And now, *XP:*

*Oliver:  2125
Nurthk:  2075
Fendric: 1975
Raven:   1925
Aerda:   1875
Niccolo: 1725*)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 7, 2005)

Fendric rushes upstairs once the orc is down and all are restored to consciousness that can be.  Finding a container or sink, Fendric stops the drain and turns on the water as fast as it will go [if there is no nearby water, Fendric will empty his waterskin into it].

As the sink fills up, Fendric casts. Soon, the water overflows the container as a small water elemental occupies the container. Fendric instructs the elemental thusly: _There is a fire - follow me and help put it out._

Fendric and his water elemental return to the blazing basement and go to work.

[_Summon Monster III: Small Water Elemental. The water elemental can dispel magical fire as a 3rd-level caster of Dispel Magic, and can put out non-magical fire by touch. She lasts six rounds. Between her, Fendric and Hiritus, the fire should be out._]

Once the fire is out, but before they leave the house, Fendric casts _Cure Serious_ on Nurthk (20 points), Oliver (15 points) and himself (15 points), substituting his two _Searing Lights_ for the last two spells. Fendric will convert his remaining spells to healing until all are at full. [_Let me know if you need these rolled out, GP._]

...

As they leave the house, Fendric looks inconsolable as he faces Father Tanor. Hiritus, with a grim look on his face, walks beside him holding the charred body of the girl, which he presents to the Father.

"She perished in the fire, Father. The orcs are dead. More will come soon. Pelor Curse that wicked brigand!"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2005)

Raven looks at the villagers and mentally curses. _Poor girl. We failed her._ With a wooden face he starts to take the orc out of his armour, then binds him. 
"He'll answer some questions before he dies. I promised him, and by the Gods, I'll keep that promise."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2005)

Nurthk had regained conciousness and scrambled from the basement in a hot haze of confusion. There was a gap in his memory, things were under control, then there was heat, pain, and darkness, and now chaos where once solutions were in sight.

He looked dumbfounded at the crowd. The girl appeared to be dead, and the orc he was speaking to before was bound before him. Raven stood over the orc, and Nurthk could almost feel the anger as a tangible substance weighing down on him.

Nurthk adjusted his equiment, burnt and torn, and found a spot where he could sit. A sense of impending doom threatened to overtake him. While the orcs' leader was still here, his reserves were still counting down the minutes till they attacked the town. He didn't even know how long they had. Trying to get cooperation from the orc now would be futile. Something had gone horribly wrong somehow, and Nurthk couldn't help asking himself:

_Have I failed again?_


----------



## wings (Feb 9, 2005)

*Stupid.*

Aerda managed to dodge any major flames.. he was an evoker, he knew the kiss of elemental damage and while pain still coursed through his small frame, he knew he would survive. He looked down to see the girl burnt and destoyed, his fists clenching as he pushed the fallen over 'old' man aside- he was just as much a child as the girl was to the rest of the humans, afterall- and checked the girl for vital signs, hearing only a death rattle as hot air escaped her lungs, never to return. 

He turned on the orc, even as lightning coalesced about his hands arrows brought the creature down, and Aerda shut his hands in quiet fury, the slight amount of energy already called to him dispersing as he breathed deeply, to calm himself and do what needs to be done. He helped move those unconscious out of the fire, nodding with approval as Fendric summoned the water elemental.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 10, 2005)

Fendric's summoned elemental makes fairly short work of the fire, before too much damage can be done.

Upon hearing of the girl's death, Tanor's eyes close for a long second, but when they open his gaze is conciliatory. "I see..." He looks around, considering the situation. "I can't predict how the townsfolk will take the news, but it would probably be better if you weren't hear when it spreads. Just to be safe..."

He assists Raven in removing the orc's armor, and once he is bound, wraps his arms around the unconscious frame, nodding to Shavah for assistance.

"Let's head to the barn, where your horses are," he says, rather quietly. "We can finish our business there."

_(Edit: Speaking of which, Hiritus is aware that the barn was shut, with Justice still inside. Sorry I keep forgetting to answer that question, there's just been so many more pressing matters.)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 10, 2005)

Fendric and Hiritus nod appreciatively at Father Tanor's suggestion. Before the orc is carried off, Hiritus makes a point of removing the orc's necklace of fireball and showing it to Father Tanor.

Later, out of earshot of any townsfolk, Hiritus gives the necklace to Father Tanor with an explanation:

"He was wearing this necklace of fireball, Father. Note that one of the beads is missing - he tossed it when we had cornered him, before we could remove the girl."

Hiritus then, as they walk, uses his empathic link with Justice: 

_We are coming to you. We will be leaving town._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Your short trek to the barn is an awkward one -- the townsfolk seem eager to hear news of the outcome, but Tanor's stern silence seems to keep them at a respectful distance.

Once indoors, Father Tanor calls you together to speak briefly. "Before we revive _him_," he says, nodding toward the orc, "there are a few things I'd like to make clear."

"I don't fault you for your attempt," he says, clearly measuring his words carefully. "I asked that you be sure that you were capable of what you offered, and you proved yourselves so, to all points which could be anticipated. You... I don't consider any of you _negligent_, for having made the attempt, is what I'm trying to say."

He stiffens, trying to collect his thoughts again.

"The young lady's _safety_ was the most important thing, to be certain, but it was not all that was at sake. Had we met their demands, the orcs would be back again next year, if not sooner, with more of the same... At the very least, you've sent a clear message that such methods will not be successful, not in Emmethrach. And that is a good thing." He nods his head slowly, casting his eyes downward. "It is a sad thing to lose the girl, but leave knowing you _have_ done good for these people."

He then moves over to the orc, kneeling over his unconscious frame.

"Now, shall we see what this one has to say?" he asks, clearly prepared to adminster healing once consent is given.

_(OOC: Totally unrelated, and not something you're apt to have use for at the moment, but I finished the map of Tourne and wanted to show it off.)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiritus is unusually cold and distant after Father Tanor's talk.

"With all due respect, Father, I'd just as soon slit his throat and have you speak with his corpse later. Before he took the life of the girl, we managed to get out of him that there were other orcs left at his camp, that the original leader and first officer of that 'group' were killed earlier, and that they'd march on Emmethrach with the remainder if he wasn't back to the camp by a certain time.

And he's trading these weapons and goods you come up with for food, he said."

Fendric fights back tears as he speaks, "He speaks the truth, Father. I believe it is a plan to strip the outlying towns of their defenses and resources, in case they should be needed to stop an even bigger threat.

And Father - if it would be enough to raise the requisite funds for a raising or resurrection of the child, we would gladly donate anything of use from the brigands who caused this to be necessary."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2005)

Nurthk sits uncomfortably in the barn. He shuffles his feet, moving his gaze from one person to another. It lingers on the orc as Father Tanor speaks.

_I went down there first. I made it my primary objective to protect that girl above everything else, but... the blame lies squarely on us. No doubt there. Our failure is our responsibility._

Nurthk grimaces and appears to hold his tongue as Hiritus, then Fendric, speak. Part way through Fendric's statement though he suddenly stands up and leaves the barn, finding a dark, quiet place somewhere outside to wait until the others were done.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 13, 2005)

"No." Raven speaks up, his eyes dark and his face emotionless. "Don't slit his throat. If he dies now, he died in battle. He tried to take the easy way out. I've told him what would happen if he tried that. I keep my word. Heal him. Then give these people a villain. Someone responsible for all the sorrow. It'll do the boy good to see the one that killed all his family punished. And he'd better tell us some more about these orcs. When, where, how much.

I don't know what the rest thinks, but if those orcs attack I'm staying untill either some local militia arrives or the town is evacuated. I'll not walk away from these women and children. The rest of you is free to go. I'll catch up in a few days."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 17, 2005)

> And Father - if it would be enough to raise the requisite funds for a raising or resurrection of the child, we would gladly donate anything of use from the brigands who caused this to be necessary.




Father Tanor shakes his head. "I don't know where your faith stands on the matter, but the Church of Heironeous reserves such blessings for those whose work is needed, not simply those who are missed... It's the only fair and just criterion available."

He turns to Raven.

"As for his punishment..." He seems to wish to make a firm statement, but can only look away lightly. "That won't be decided tonight, and it is certainly none of your decision, either. But it will do the town good to have a prisoner brought to justice... Moreso than a villain cut down in hasty spectacle, I would say. That way leads to anarchy, however righteous it may be."

Having said his piece, he kneels down, checking the sturdiness of the orc's bonds. "I'll observe, and intervene if needed, but I think it's best if he doesn't know I'm here... His tongue is apt to be looser if he believes himself to be at your mercy alone."

With that, he administers a light curative spell, then pads away softly, behind the orc and out of his sight as he awakens, lifting his head slowly and struggling weakly to discover he is bound.

Father Tanor nods for you to begin.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 18, 2005)

Fendric stands trembling with anger before the bound orcish captive. It is, at this time moreso than any other in his life, difficult for him to speak, but he manages.

"My Faith in the Holy Light belies what I wish to... happen to this... vermin. It is best that I wait outside... therefore, in case the rest of his host descend upon Emmethrach earlier than expected. I... must meditate, so as to have my complement of curing magicks..."

Hiritus accompanies him as they untie their horses and lead them out of the barn. Once outside, they mount up and ride to the opposite edge of town from which they entered, securing themselves at the best vantage point from which to watch the road. Hiritus stands watch while Fendric removes his armor and trances.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 19, 2005)

(OOC on holiday for a week.Raven can be found here if you need him)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2005)

Upon seeing Fendric and Hiritus leave Nurthk wanders back into the barn. He takes his seat where he was before and looks coldly at the orc, seemingly waiting for something.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 4, 2005)

_(Sorry about the long delay between posts... Having a drought in creativity, I guess, and kind of lost track of how long it had been. Although I guess it was a good spot for downtime. Anyway, since I'm still not entirely sure of how to carry out this situation, I'm just going to fast-forward the action a bit...)_

The orc talks rather willingly; reports that the rest of his band is holed up in an old ruined fortress East of the town, about forty of them. Explains that a perimeter of archers positioned defensibly should be able to defeat them thoroughly, as their own few proficient bowmen had stayed to guard the house, and have now been slain.

_(if there is anything else you'd like to question him on, feel free to backtrack, but in the interest of moving things forward...)_

After the interrogation is finished, Father Tanor takes you aside, sending Shavah to retrieve Hiritus and Fendric. He recommends that you make camp outside of town, and offers assistance in procuring any basic supplies you might need for that; the Pelorites will have by now witnessed the increasingly dubious attitude of the townsfolk with regard to your party, and on this account Father Tanor refuses staunchly any offers of further assistance with these orcs. He does seem genuinely confident that the people of the town, if organized, will be capable of defeating the remaining orcs themselves.

He gives you direction to a good site to camp, not too far from town and fairly near the road, but with good cover and no reputation for danger. With that he bids you fare well, rather unceremoniously...


----------



## dpdx (Mar 7, 2005)

The Pelorites ride with the group out of town, past their original watchpoint, and secure in the fact that they did their best for Emmethrach, even if the result was tragic, and mostly ignoring the looks of disdain from the townspeople upon their group, even as they noted them with surprise on the way in.

Hiritus looks back to check Justice's saddlebags every so often to make sure the 10 days of rations they received from Father Tanor are secure on her flank. Fendric does likewise with Vespers and the couple of healing kits the town managed to scrounge up. [_Presuming this is okay according to the 'assistance with small supplies'. Will edit if it's too much._]

Looking around at the group as they ride, Fendric manages a comment: 

"Are we sure we recovered everything we wished to take from the other orcs, as well as the one we took captive? Looting the opponents is not a thought that comes easily, or for that matter at first, to me, but I would hate to believe we risked at least three of our number for naught such as this, May The Light Cauterize this town's festering ingratitude."

Hiritus attempts to soothe his friend's bitter attitude:

"Now, Fendric, the young girl didn't make it, not that that's our fault, but they're distraught. In time, they'll adjust, and they'll see that we did our best. In the meantime, we have work to do, and we should concentrate on that."

"You are correct, of course, Brother Hiritus, but I shall yet remember this experience for a long time.

Did we recover the armor? I should like to know if it is cursed, though I am nearly sure that it is, we should still know that before one of us puts it on. Something that ugly is bound to be cursed, I should think."

"We have that, as well as his double axe, and the necklace of fireballs. I don't know what else we got, and nobody's read the dweomer on any of it yet, to my knowledge. But your work in putting out the fire probably netted us more goods than we would have, and the town gets their mayor's house back. That's something, anyway."

Fendric seems not to accept Hiritus' consolation.

"Bah! I am a Servant of the Radiant Light, a force for good in this foul world - do they think me insane? Did we all not want to present the girl, alive, to the townsfolk? Does it read "_demon_" in scars upon my brow? Bastards!"

"It's all right, Fendric. Look, we're almost there. I think I can see it in the moonlight."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2005)

Nurthk sat listlessly in the saddle and quietly witnessed the exchange of words between Fendric and Hiritus. His thoughts were more or less in place now after the brief chaos from before. With things pieced together as best he could arrange them he had made up his mind, and he decided he was angry. But now was not the time for anger, so he continued to sit listlessly in Gale's saddle, and let things fester a while.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Raven scouts ahead as usual, happy to be away from Fendric's constant nagging. As soon as he's convinced the place is secure, he'll start a fire and try to get some water boiling for something hot to drink, to ease tensions a little. He'll be taking care of the horses, seeing if they managed the trip so far, in the meanwhile instructing the youngster in the proper care of horses.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 14, 2005)

Shavah takes inventory of the recovered items as you ride: One breastplate (which looks likeit should fit Raven) and one double-axe, both magical, a necklace of fireballs with four spheres remaining (no indication of their respective power until further is cast, however)... Beyond that, there are two masterwork greataxes, two masterwork longbows, seven suits of studded leather, and seven scimitar-like blades. (The orc killed at the inn doesn't contribute to these totals, as proper looting time was not available.) _(Re: additional supplies procured from Father Tanor, those look just fine.)_

At camp, Tatlock pays meticulous attention to Raven's instructions; he is a slow learner, to be sure, but also a dedicated one, becoming it seems more absorbed in the work as an escape from the day's misfortunes.

...

The road South of Emmethrach is overgrown, and by the end of a full day's travel, it has become all but indistinguishable from the surrounding forest. Aerda, being the cartographer that he is, explains that there was once a trading post at the end of this road, but that it has fallen long since into disuse; the elves of Sesphar are notorious for growing bored quickly with outsiders.

As night falls, he estimates that you are no more than an hour away from whatever remains of this trading post. It may be able to provide some added degree of shelter, but the weather and wilderness have been fairly kind to you, of late...


----------



## dpdx (Mar 16, 2005)

"I cannot remember the last time I shot a bow," Fendric remarks as the recovered gear is inventoried, "but if it is to go to waste otherwise, I would take one. My sling has done nothing but gather dust since we set out upon this journey, Light Be Praised."

Fendric sets camp, and finishes his meditation.

Hiritus, meanwhile, is not interested in any gear, but is nonetheless restless, as he tries in vain to get past the events of the night. Troubled, he stands a silent watch for at least a couple of hours, and then after until such time as someone else wishes to relieve him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2005)

"Well, I didn't expect to walk away from this any wealthier, but this axe appears quite-" Nurthk takes a moment to think of a word, "Potent."

Nurthk gives the double-axe a close inspection, then flicks his wrists while holding it, trying to imitate its previous owner.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 17, 2005)

Raven scouts ahead, as usual. When entering the great woods, he seems to become a bit more relaxed. The tension eases, but he still stays alert.

Raven agrees with Aerda. "An hour, at most. Might be more sheltered, might have turned into a lair of some creature. We'll camp here, and hope for the best."
He walks over to where Nurthk is practicing. "Nurthk. See what I've found." On each shoulder sits a young raven, barely able to fly. "Might be worth our while to train 'em. It ain't easy, but they're the best for sending messages. Wanna give me a hand training 'em? Here, you take this one."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2005)

Nurthk sets the axe to one side to take the raven.

"Cute," he notes, with a slight smile, "Guess that means I'll be splitting my meals with it, hehe, but I should be able to train it given time."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 21, 2005)

OOC : the "tricks" Raven tries to teach are : 
*circle high : letting the raven circle high in the general area of whereven Raven is hiding.
* Fetch Nurth : flying back to Nurthk, carrying a small item (leave, pebble), and then fly back slowly to Raven. I f he carries a leave, it means : all is safe. If he carries a pebble, it means : enemies ahead

Nurthk might wanna do the same thing


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2005)

Oliver stumbles out of the smoldering house, shaking from head to foot. He shivers as if he’d been out in a blizzard rather than burnt almost to death. Or rather, burnt to death and then snatched back from one foot beyond the Veil by timely healing magics. His gaze is vague, his footsteps uncertain. Seemingly by instinct alone he manages to stay with the group, huddling close, lost. 

He shudders when Fendric and Hirtius leave the interrogation and shrinks into a corner, unaware of the proceedings. Still senseless he mounts and rides, Shavah grumbling as she takes a squawking Winkle from the disgruntled and talon-scratched stable boy. She magnanimously fishes in Oliver’s pocket and flips the kid a coin, the first one she grabs, a fat silver piece, “Here. Sorry.” She flinches away with a growl and mutters darkly at the young owl’s broad flapping wings.

Oliver’s slumps as he rides, lolling dangerously from one side to the other only catching himself from falling by a good seat in the saddle. He slips off the horse, leaning against the lean flank for a long moment, the smell of horse and leather in his nose.

A flicker of vestments catches his eye and he turns toward them, toward Fendric, and drops to his knees, sobbing, “I saw His face…”

The horse, its head tugged around by Oliver’s grasp on the reins, peers curiously at the kneeling man and shifts its weight idly. “His face… so beautiful…”  he weeps inconsolably, looking more like a lost child than a brutal and dangerous rogue or even a tired old man.

“Why?” he cries at Fendric and the others, “Why didn’t you…”  he sobs, breath failing him, choking the last words, “…let me… go…”  he chokes and lets go of the reins, wrapping his arms around himself. 

“Arrowyn,”  he rasps, head dropping down. The charms at his neck chime faintly with his shaking.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 21, 2005)

His trance having finished, Fendric follows his first instinct and holds the sobbing old warrior. "It was not your time, Oliver. Not yet, and not to these..." Fendric catches the others out of a corner of his eye, and leaves the sentence uncompleted.

Attempting to lift Oliver to his feet, Fendric counsels the man to get some rest. "This is a time to dream pleasant thoughts. I suggest you do so, that they may console you, as with us all, in this time." Fendric turns away as his eye begins to water anew.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2005)

"Not bad ideas, I'll do the same," Nurthk responds to Raven.

Over time Nurthk will train his raven with the same tricks, teaching it to carry items to Raven.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 28, 2005)

_(I'm sure there's some sort of rolling involved in teaching birds tricks, but whatever it is, I'll put that in the category of "character sheet stuff" which I don't need to approve. So just figure that out to your own individual satisfaction, I'll be fine with it.)_

The night passes quietly in your wooded camp; morning is signalled by the sudden clatter of a light hailstorm, unexpected given the fairly clear skies seen at last light. The trees provide enough shelter to sit for a reasonably comfortable breakfast, the icefall dying out and returning intermittently.

As the rest of the group retires to prayer and practice, Tatlock finds time after his own chores to sit at the edge of a near clearing, to watch the hailstones hop across the grass. Nurthk has by now perfected the activating _snap_ of his new double-axe, and can devote his time to the education of his new bird.

After a short time, the silence of morning ritual is broken as Tatlock calls out: "Mister Raven! Mister Raven!"

From the damp soil of Tatlock's clearing, and a great shape can be seen arising. The roots rise first, then dark mud and stone; it is the form of a massive earthen stag, wriggling upward from the ground, crowned by a pair of wooden antlers which span at least twelve feet. Two whirling forms manifest at either side, amorphous torrents around three feet across, visible only as twisting disturbances in the falling ice.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2    *    *            *  
 3            *  R     N                  
 4 *                    n
 5            *        *           
 6    *  *         #        
 7                      *
 8      *              F
 9               O
10  *               *     *
11     *       *       H
12         *          A S
13               *     *
14  *  *                
15               * 
16 *      *            *
17                 *     
18  @    * T         
19           *
20  \-/         *        *
21  /V\   @         *
22  \-/        
23             *  *       *    
24        *            *
25  *             
26     *            *

F = Fendric    R = Raven
O = Oliver     A = Aerda
N = Nurthk     n = Niccolo
H = Hiritus    S = Shavah
T = Tatlock

# = campfire   * = Tree

\-/
/V\ = Stag     @ = Air elem.
\-/
[/font]
```

_(Neither side really warrants receiving a surprise round, so just go ahead and roll initiatives, and we'll play it out from there. Characters were placed pretty randomly, so if you feel like "no, I should start here", feel free to state that point.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2005)

[ooc: btw, with the axe, for the purpose of rolls and stuff can I safely assume both heads are +1 and flaming?]

Init: 9

"Now that can't be good..." Nurthk laments, and places his pet raven on a nearby tree branch, "Niccolo, do those things look hostile to you? I'd hate to think the land itself opposes us."

Nurthk, whether given an answer or not, then moves up alongside Oliver. He flicks his wrists and the axe heads come to life. They give off the occasional hiss as pieces of hail strike the hot metal.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 31, 2005)

"By the Beard of Farlangh" Raven curses. "Over here Tatlock, RUN" he yells, and pauses a moment to scan the area for some kind of hostile spellcaster. (Edit : init 12; spot 28)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 31, 2005)

[Hiritus: Spot - 11 +2 = 13; Initiative - 16.]
[Justice: Spot - 15 +4 = 19; will act on Hiritus' initiative.]
[Fendric: Spot - 12 +5 = 17; Initiative - 20.]

"That damned druid, again... or not. Pelor Preserve Us, I hope it is the Princess, but I suspect not," Fendric mutters to himself. Hand immediately upon his holy symbol, he guides his horse to a central location among the group so as to catch the most people with his _Bless_ spell. He does not dismount as yet.

[_Move 5' to U7, cast Bless: +1 to attacks and saves vs. fear for the next 6 rounds for anyone within 30' of him._]

Hiritus' horse takes notice of the disturbance before the paladin himself does; the horse snorts slightly, and stops. (_This appears to be trouble, Sir Hiritus. We should wait for it to make a hostile action before we act. That is Just._)

Hiritus, noting that the creatures appear to be water or ice-based, fingers his newly gained Necklace of Fireballs. Searching for the largest bead by touch, Hiritus prepares to throw it at the large earthen stag to cover Tatlock's retreat.

[_Remain in current square; ready an attack with the largest Fireball bead - condition: any attack on Tatlock or the group. Hiritus will aim for a center square, out of range of Tatlock's current position. Assuming they didn't move, B22 would be a likely target._]


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2005)

Oliver sat at the edge of the group, staring into the woods, he'd been quiet since his outburst. Withdrawn. He'd removed the dark stained lute from the safety of its case to find it horrifically out of tune, and a string broken. Nicollo, worried for his own instrument, checks his and finds it fit as a... well, a fiddle. Oliver gets a spare string from the case and spends a while tuning the lute, but puts it away without playing or noodling at all. Since tuning the lute he'd sat, staring at a patch of woods until it grew antlers and came for him.

_Yes. _

Nurthk stalks up next to the old rogue, axe heads blazing. "Atta boy, Nurthk, nothing appeases wood-spirits like fire." He grunts as he struggles to his feet and draws his swords, feeling the routine of preparing his mind and body for battle settle him down into a well-worn rut. Rut. _Much too old for this._ Bastrop brays his agreement from where the animals are tied. _An old, old ass. And a donkey. And an owl. And a horse. And a tree stag. What do I know about these... something... I seem to recall something..._

OOC: Oliver has 1 rank and LOTS of INT bonuses in all the standard knowledges except Arcana and the The Planes. I'm not sure which is appropriate, but let me know and I'll roll it - or you can at +5 to the rolls.

Initiative: 14
Spot: 24


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 2, 2005)

Tatlock retreats hastily under Raven's instruction, returning to the center of the camp.

Fendric moves to _bless_ the party, benefitting all but Tatlock.

The stag advances forward, its legs seeming to merge with the ground -- indeed, the very earth it walks upon seems to flow through its body as it strides. It weaves between the trees nimbly, then pauses for a moment to consider its path.

The swirling currents move much more quickly, zigging and zagging toward Aerda and Oliver. Both are struck by a blast of cold air *(Oliver: Attack 14, Damage 3; Aerda: Attack 12, Damage 4...* Keep in mind flat-footedness) as they arrive.

Hiritus releases his bead, engulfing the clearing in a great ball of flame. All three enemies can be seen to take damage from the blast, though none are destroyed.

Nurthk moves in beside Oliver, axeheads alight _(assuming *+1 flaming* for both heads will be fine for now. As for Oliver, *Knowledge (Local)* should apply.)_

Neither Oliver nor Raven can see any sign of other attackers present. Niccolo, occupied with his own defense, calls out: "Oh my! Keep a tree between yourselves and the beast! I've heard legends of his charge..." _(Natural 20 on Bardic Knowledge, he'll have more to share at an appropriate time  )_

Shavah draws her sword and takes a clumsy swing at the entity attacking Aerda, with no  apparent effect.

_(Oliver and Raven still have actions they can take... A bit out of order, but shouldn't make a big difference.)_


Tatlock 24
Fendric 20
Stag 17
Hiritus 16
Oliver 14
Raven 12
Niccolo 10
Nurthk 9
Aerda  8
Shavah 1



```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2    *    *            *  
 3            *  R                       
 4 *                    n
 5            *        *           
 6    *  *  T      #        
 7                   F  *
 8      *                 
 9              @ON    
10  *               *     *
11     *       *       HJ
12         *          A 
13               *   @ *
14  *  *              S  
15          \-/  * 
16 *      * /V\        *
17          \-/    *     
18       *          
19           *
20              *        *
21                  *
22          
23             *  *       *    
24        *            *
25  *             
26     *            *
[/font]
```


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2005)

Oliver nods at Niccolo's cry, wracking his brain for legends of the Free Cities or the Glades as the swirling wind howls near, lashing him, with a leeching cold that sinks into his old, tired joints. 

He moves to get a tree between him and the stag spirit, hissing with the still-receding pain deep in his bones. A dull whump and a flare of heat banishes the cold in Oliver's bones and summons the face of a girl in a basement not far from here, and a similar girl in a similar room very, very far from here.

He grits his teeth, tasting blood, and swings with an anger the swirling wind hardly warrants.

OOC: Oliver takes a 5' step to (O, 8). 

AC: 13
Attack/Damage: 14/1
Attack/Damage: 21/3

Knowledge (Local): 23


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 3, 2005)

*Ac 17 Hp 50*

"Tatlock, stay with me." Raven shouts as his nimble hands pluck the arrows from his quiver and send a flurry of arrows towards the stag. He takes a few steps sideways to get a better aim at the elemental, and to get closer to a tree. When tatlock gets closer Raven says in a hushed voice:
"Tatlock, get down, and sneak away, quiet as a mouse. Keep some trees between you and the stag, and look for the druid, or whatever it is what summoned them. Then come back here and tell me where he is. Whatever happens, do not attack. We're all counting on you'


"HEY, OVER HERE YOU ANTLERED PIECE OF MUD. COME ON. I'M GONNA BUY ME A BIG HOUSE WITH A BIG FIREPLACE JUST TO PUT YOUR HEAD ON THE MANTLEPIECE."
(OOC : 5' step to O3. Rapid shot +11/+11/+6 (bless), ; nat 20 conf AC 28 dmg 7+2+5+(3*3)=23, AC22 dmg 2+3=5, AC 11)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 3, 2005)

Oliver's first swing of the sword misses its target, but the second sweeps through the being directly. He can feel for a moment a soft resistance, which releases quickly as his adversary dissipates, and the hailstones return to their normal course through the space which it once occupied.

As he turns to look again at the raging growth of earth, he recalls a legend of the region... _Ran_, the Father Stag, Guardian of the Glades, and of... something else. Some detail just out of mind's reach, part of some other lore too remote to commit to memory. Owl and horse and fish and stag...

Raven, meanwhile, steps and aims between the trees, finding a clear window to target the stag. His first arrow lands directly in the creature's throat, though it seems to inflict no particularly vital damage; the second gouges briefly down its chest; the third sails harmlessly through its twisting antlers. _(Classic quote there, btw  )_

_(Autopilot)_ Aerda steps back, and with one brief arcane utterance calls forth a magnificent spiral of lightning, searing through both remaining enemies. The amorphous presence of his attacker shines brightly for a moment, then disappears entirely into the lifting white trail of steam that remains. The stag seems little bothered by the blackened, smoking dent left in the soil of its shoulder.

Tatlock rolls his sling up in his fist, and ducks behind Raven while looking for safe, subtle routes to explore about the camp.

_(Round 2, Fendric's initiative)_

Tatlock 24
Fendric 20
Stag 17
Hiritus 16
Oliver 14
Raven 12
Niccolo 10
Nurthk 9
Aerda 8
Shavah 1


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2    *    *   T        *  
 3            * R                        
 4 *                    n
 5            *        *           
 6    *  *         #        
 7                   F  *
 8      *       O         
 9                N    
10  *               *     *
11     *       *       HJ
12         *           A 
13               *     *
14  *  *              S  
15          \-/  * 
16 *      * /V\        *
17          \-/    *     
18       *          
19           *
20              *        *
21                  *
22          
23             *  *       *    
24        *            *
25  *             
26     *            *

F = Fendric    R = Raven
O = Oliver     A = Aerda
N = Nurthk     n = Niccolo
H = Hiritus    S = Shavah
T = Tatlock    J = Justice

# = campfire   * = Tree

\-/
/V\ = Stag     @ = Air elem.
\-/
[/font]
```


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2005)

Nurthk shifts himself to behind the nearest tree.

"Anything you can tell me about taking it on up close? Or how much it likes fire?" he calls out the questions to Niccolo.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 11, 2005)

In the frozen moment between decision and action Raven looks at fendric even as his hands dart towards his quiver and another arrow is readied.


(OOC : if the rest doesn't take offensie actions Raven will hold his fire, if the others attack so will he)
11+5=16 dmg 11
11+18=29 dmg 10
6+15=21 dmg 8

Oooh yeah, and *BUMP*


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 11, 2005)

_(I'm going to go ahead and just resolve stuff sort of out-of-order, 'cause I don't want to autopilot 2/3 of the party...)_

The stag marches between the trees, and takes a large sweeping strike against Oliver with its antlers. *(Attack 25; Damage 17)*

Raven unleashes three arrows in response; all three connect with their target, leaving yet more gouges across the beasts frame.

Niccolo calls out a short response to Nurthk: "No idea."

_(Not sure if Nurthk wants to make that same move at this point... It should be evident that this creature has enough reach to take an attack of opportunity on approach.)_

Tatlock 24
Fendric 20
Stag 17
Hiritus 16
Oliver 14
Raven 12
Niccolo 10
Nurthk 9
Aerda 8
Shavah 1


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2    *    *   T        *  
 3            * R                        
 4 *                    n
 5            *        *           
 6    *  *         #        
 7                   F  *
 8      *       O         
 9          \-/   N    
10  *       /V\     *     *
11     *    \-/*       HJ
12         *           A 
13               *     *
14  *  *              S  
15               * 
16 *      *            *
17                 *     
18       *          
19           *
20              *        *
21                  *
22          
23             *  *       *    
24        *            *
25  *             
26     *            *[/font]
```


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2005)

Oliver sees the stag's horns, cruelly curved and branching, sweep toward him faster than he can move out of the way. They pierce deep into his side and chest and lift him bodily off his feet tossing him into the air where he hits a tree and slumps silent and broken to the ground. Blood bubbles around his lips, staining his pale face and gray stubble, a bright, bright red.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2005)

"BACK OFF BACK OFF" Raven yells. "KEEP HIM AT A DISTANCE AND GET SOME TREES BETWEEN YOU AND HIM."


(OOC: move to G6, Attack 12+8=20, dmg 10 (point blank shot))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2005)

Nurthk nods at Raven's rather loud advice, leaving the fighting to someone out of reach of the creature's horns. He steps over, grabs hold of Oliver's collar and drags him out of harm's way, preferably behind a tree.

"Don't die on us yet, old man," he mutters gruffly, and hopes he isn't just dragging a corpse about.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 12, 2005)

Fendric continues to keep his shield hand on his holy symbol, and mutters another incantation. As his free hand extends toward the large stag, a beam of holy light shoots out from it.

[Cast _Searing Light_ at the large creature: Ranged Touch attack (d20+2=17), damage (6d6=14).]

Fendric finishes the incantation, then bellows: "*Shavah! to Oliver!*"

Hiritus and Justice look on with horror at the vicious attack on Oliver. Spurring his destrier into battle, Hiritus charges the large beast, malicious intention evident in his face even as the righteous glow of Pelor outlines his frame.

[Mounted Charge to N12, and Smite Evil if creature detects as evil - may need some checking on this, as my books are _still_ in storage and the SRD isn't exactly helpful here.]

Justice attacks, charging, one hoof: (d20+9=13; dmg d6+4=8). AC is 16 for the rest of the round.

Hiritus attacks, charging, and smiting evil: (d20+14=33; 19 is critical threat on longsword.)Confirm threat: (d20+14=31).

Oh, God. Think I'll stop now, and let you roll the damage, GP. Or at least tell me what to roll. Longsword is x2, but I don't know if Smiting damage multiplies if it even applies here. ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 13, 2005)

Fendric's _searing light_ connects with the stag, leaving blackened soil on its left shoulder now, too.

Hiritus charges in at the beast, easily ducking under its sweeping antlers *(AoO fumbled.)*. Justice' hooves fail to make a scratch, but Hiritus' blade buries in deep. _(Detect evil takes a standard action to use, and I'm assuming you don't want to wait another round to attack... Given that, I'll leave it up to you whether or not to use the smite "blind"... Let me know if you do, and what bonus to damage that would give; I've rolled the base already.)_

Nurthk drags Oliver back toward Shavah, who comes to quickly administer healing *(Oliver: +10 hp)*.

Aerda draws his shortbow and moves to take a shot, but misses badly. _(and after all the trouble I went to to find out he even *had* a shortbow... the dice mock me.)_

Tatlock skulks off to somewhere unseen.

_(Back to Fendric's initiative... Raven's move-and-shoot will be resolved on the next turn. Although I should warn you, in case you're under a different impression, that G6 *would* give it a line for a charge from its current position. Actually, Raven's current position is in line, as well.

Since your last resolved action, the rapid shot, took place after it moved to its current position, but was specified before that post was made, I'll allow a backtrack if you like, whereby the second two shots get discounted in exchange for a move action.)_

Tatlock 24
Fendric 20
Stag 17
Hiritus 16
Oliver 14
Raven 12
Niccolo 10
Nurthk 9
Aerda 8
Shavah 1


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2    *    *           *  
 3            * R                        
 4 *                    n
 5            *        *           
 6    *  *         #        
 7                   F  *
 8      *                
 9          \-/        A
10  *       /V\     *     *
11     *    \-/*   OS   
12         *   H   N    
13               *     *
14  *  *                
15               * 
16 *      *            *
17                 *     
18       *          
19           *
20              *        *
21                  *
22          
23             *  *       *    
24        *            *
25  *             
26     *            *
[/font]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 13, 2005)

[Hiritus will trust that the beast is evil, since it attacked unprovoked, and smite "blind." Go ahead and add the smite damage (+5).]

Fendric notices the vast expanse of open ground between him and the creature, and moves to X6. Fendric's hand hasn't left his divine focus, and indeed he begins another incantation.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2005)

(OOC:sorry for all the confusion. I got carried away a little. 5' step to N3 or N4, wichever is safest, and use the full attack as stated. If that still doesn't get me clear, well, so be it. At least I'll give hiritus and horsie an AoO against the beast when it charges the lone bowman after getting the mounted palladin's sword up the backside. And I'll wait for my initiative to come up now.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 13, 2005)

_(OOC: No need to apologize -- I encourage your guys to post actions ahead of time, as it helps combats get resolved quicker. I just don't want to penalize anyone for it.)_

As Fendric repositions himself, the stag turns toward the target that has injured it the most thus far, bearing down with its antlers at great speed and concluding its charge with a massive lift toward Raven's frame. *(Attack 17, Damage 49.)* As it makes it moves, Hiritus and Justice both have a free opening to strike: The horse misses again, but Hiritus' longsword catches, leaving one more large gash among what are now many in the beast's earthen surface. _(Hope you don't mind that I rolled the AoO's myself, for time's sake...)_

_(Relevant meta report: Oliver, Shavah, Aerda and Nurthk are all in threat of being charged, at the moment. Raven is currently in a threatened space, so either moving more than five feet or firing his bow from his current position would provoke an AoO, if the stag has one available at that time.)_


Tatlock 24
Fendric 20
Stag 17
Hiritus 16
Oliver 14
Raven 12
Niccolo 10
Nurthk 9
Aerda 8
Shavah 1


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2    *    *           *  
 3            *R                        
 4 *                    n
 5            *        *           
 6    *  *    \-/  #     F  
 7            /V\       *
 8      *     \-/           
 9                     A
10  *               *     *
11     *       *   OS   
12         *   H   N    
13               *     *[/font]
```


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2005)

*NOT DEAD YET (1 hp)*

Raven looks down in surprize at the piece of antler stuck in his abdomen. He can feel the blood soak down his legs and pool into his boots.
_ Damn. Those were new boots._ is all his befuddled mind can think of.

He stumbles back five feet, and looks into the eyes of the beast. With a bloody grin he reaches for his quiver and fires a last volley at point blank range.
_Antler this you sucker_

(OOC the 5' step should put me beyond the beasts' range. I hope  . If not, well... we'll see.
12+10=22 dmg 6
12+8=20 dmg 12
7+18=25 dmg7)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 13, 2005)

What face the thing once had is reduced in three sharp bursts to a fog of dust and falling clod by Raven's barrage. The rest of the stag totters for a moment, then falls to the ground, crumbling unceremoniously into the earth below.

Within moments, the hailstorm is gone as well, although the dark clouds above do not appear to be finished.

_(Out of turn a bit, sure, but seemed like a good spot to wrap the encounter up._

*XP:

Fendric: 450
Raven: 450
Oliver: 450
Nurthk: 425
Aerda: 400
Niccolo: 400)*


----------



## dpdx (Apr 13, 2005)

Hiritus prepares himself for another mounted charge (_I could get used to this, I think..._) when it all comes crashing down at once. The beast explodes, and Raven now stands there in front of him, covered in blood from the stomach down.

Justice halts the two in front of him, and Hiritus bounds off his horse, _laying on hands_ to Raven for the maximum extent possible (15 points), Hiritus helps Raven over to Oliver and sits him down beside the injured man.

[Will post a Fendric later.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2005)

Nurthk sits Oliver against a tree now that the battle is over. He casts a worried look towards the old man before moving over to check on Raven. On the way there he deactivates his weapon's flames.

"Nice job," Nurthk says, impressed but not very talkative.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2005)

Raven looks at the wound on his stomach, seeing it close partially before his very eyes.

"Thank you Hiritus." he says, grasping the Paladin in a forearm-handshake as is the custom of northlander warriors. "It was a good fight. For a moment there I thought that would be the end of me. How's the old geezer?"


----------



## dpdx (Apr 13, 2005)

Fendric slumps a little, the adrenaline rush evident in his face as he stares wide-eyed at what just happened. Casting his eyes at the Sun, the cleric whispers a benediction of gratitude to Pelor for not failing him in this battle.

Having thus gathered himself, he glances over at the two wounded warriors. He jogs over to the copse of trees where they sit, and immediately sets to work:

Searing Light -> Cure Serious Wounds: 3d8+7=26 points healed (Raven)
Cure Serious Wounds: 3d8+7=19 points healed (Oliver)

"Where has young Master Tatlock gone?," he asks no one in particular.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 14, 2005)

*The new, fresh Raven (42/50 hp)*

"Tatlock? Bugger, who the hell summoned these things?" Without hesitation, Raven pulls another arrow from his quiver and looks around, scanning the area for enemy activity.

(OOC search 8+2=10)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 14, 2005)

Tatlock comes jogging back to camp when he sees things are safe.

"Can't see anyone else 'round here... Are you okay?" He stops short of Raven, looking across the bloody torn clothes and other indicators of violence which remain.

Shavah makes her way over and, tentatively, begins pawing through the mound of dirt which had been so recently an enemy. She shakes her head lightly, bothered.

_(Edit: Oh yeah, *Spot checks* everyone.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2005)

Nurthk is somewhat inobservant of events following the conflict.

[Spot: 10]

Seeing that Raven is back on his feet again Nurthk returns to where Oliver is and checks on his condition.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 14, 2005)

ooc : spot 20=8+12


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2005)

Oliver wanders in a bleak land of torn earth and wasted bodies. Low moans come from nearby and a bony hand reaches out toward Oliver, the rag-clad specter of a man, whose eyes are hollow and wanting. Oliver shrinks back and turns only to face another reaching wretch. Turning again he sees a dark tower of green stone standing at the center of a barren patch of land. Heavy clouds, low and gray, tear as they move slowly past the tall spire. A gauntleted hand clamps down on Oliver's shoulder, heat radiating from the touch.

"Look at the tower," grates a stern voice. Oliver can't move. He raises his eyes to the tower. It isn't stone at all, but copper. Tarnished. He finds that it is not so dire as it first seemed. It is strong and stands resolute in the face of all the stark land around. "There is still purpose. See that you find it." The gauntleted hand gives the old man a shove forward and the vision vanishes as he stumbles forward. A woman reaches as Oliver stumbles, her face more gaunt than one of the fair folk should be, her ragged mantle falls away and she wails as the old man vanishes from her grasp. She gathers her cloak around her, and glares at the tower before returning to idle misery.

*************

Oliver splutters, "Purpose... Yes. I must find..."  His eyes snap open and he blinks up at Shavah and his face registers pain and realization. He puts a hand to his head and shifts to sit more comfortably against the tree. "Heironeus. A different healing than --" he breaks off as Fendric strides up, "Pelor." He swallows, bracing for the blaze of healing that sears his wounds shut. When Fendric has finished his prayers and moves on checking the others, Oliver is panting, exhausted. He looks up at Shavah and says quietly for her ears only, "Powerful stuff that, but Heironeus is less of a beating. Or perhaps it's just Fendric."  He ponders that for a moment, then winces as he struggles upright answering Raven's question with a growl, "The Geezer is fine."  He waves Nurthk off as the young man attempts to help Oliver to his feet.

"Seems the Glade is more defensive than I recall or we're not going to find a warm welcome. Does anyone know of the god Ran? He is called the Father Stag and I seem to recall he is the Guardian of the Glades... or something like that."  He looks at Niccolo who has occupied himself poking at the pile of leaves and twigs that made the woodland stag.

OOC: Spot: 20 (modified)


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2005)

[Fendric - Spot: 8]
[Hiritus - Spot: 18]

As Fendric flits around the group more concerned with their well-being, Hiritus is much more vigilant of their circumstances, and on-going situation. Looking back in the original direction of their former assailants, the paladin climbs aboard Justice one more time and walks her in that direction.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2005)

sparky said:
			
		

> "The Geezer is fine." He waves Nurthk off as the young man attempts to help Oliver to his feet.




Nurthk smiles at this.

"Glad to hear," he responds.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2005)

Oliver grunts at Nurthk. "Tatlock, boy. You kept your head down. Smart lad."  He wanders over to Bastrop, Winkle and his new, and as yet nameless, horse. A critical eye pores over the beasts. 

"I'm too old for this," he murmurs to them as he soothes the agitated animals. Each gets a treat from Oliver's bundle and he surreptitiously feeds the other horses and dog. He looks sadly at Nurthk, remembering the fine animal that was his friend and loyal dog. The old man's brow furrows and he shambles over to his pack, gnarled hands, usually steady, fumbling with the pack ties. 

He looks up at Fendric. "The Feast of the Sun Thieves..." he looks down at his hands, filled with with brightly colored bundles fished from the pack saddle, "It's early by two nights, we should stil be fasting..."  he says mostly to himself. _But I wonder, as the dangers that face our band grow, if I will survive even just tomorrow._

He stands, painfully, and makes the rounds to each of the company, saying each name as he hands one and all, even Aerda and Tatlock, one of the bright packages. "It isn't much. But it recalls a time of sacrifice and siege. When the theives of Hedrogura, pardoned by the High Priestess of Pelor," he glances quickly away from Fendric's frank and piercing stare, "Gave their lives to break the siege and free Hedrogura."

He looks off east... far to the east, imagining the smoke and wreckage of the now-fallen city, his home. "The High Priestess held the city together with words of hope and strength, and the promise of an end to the siege. But one day, as she preached to the starving people gathered on the temple steps, the sun darkened. Pelor, it seemed, had turned his face away from Hedrogura's plight. Only the priestess' guard saved her from the panicked riot that followed. The temple itself was under siege, being torn apart by the fearful, hopeless mob, and the Priestess was trapped within. Hedrogura would fall.

"One thief, inspired by the High Priestess' words, or some say by his love for her, girded himself and gathered his closest allies, scoundrels, murderers and cutthoats all. This theif wrote the priestess a letter and had it delievered through the mob surrounding the Temple. By dawn, he promised, with the new day and Pelor's return, she and all of Hedrogura would be free.

"In the night, several of the Warlord's key officers were killed. Without his lieutenants, the Warlord could not maintain order and the sieging army disappeared like mist in the morning sun. The siege was broken. No one ever saw the theives again. No one, it is said, but the High Priestess. Legend holds that she was shadowed by the thief's ghost until her death, more than two decades later.

"Each year, on the anniversary of the breaking, the Priestess visited the city's prisons, gave blessings and pardons. She held a feast and invited all who suffered in the darkness of Hedrogura's dank dungeons out to feel the sun and smell the wind. Over time, the city's criminals adopted the custom of ceasing their activities, some even returning stolen property or leaving unasked-for gifts on strangers' doorsteps, for the duration of the fast that led up to the Priestess' feast. The feast of the Sun Rogues."

Oliver finishes, eyebrows drawn together, "I had these made in Eivanrach. For you. Who I have come to know closely in our trials. As friends. And for those of you I don't know as well," he glances at Aerda and Tatlock, "I thought ahead."  He looks at the others, "Pardon an old man his sentimentality. An old thief."

The packages, neatly and carefully wrapped in bright printed paper reveal smallish boxy flutes. Broad and flat, about the width of two fingers, and the length of a hand. When sounded, the flutes have raspy, haunting voices. Each has a sylized engraving on it Hedrogura's distinctive woven style; Fendric's has a blazing sun; Nurthk's a noble dog's head in profile; Raven's a raven clutching arrows; Niccolo's a singing violin; Shavah's a fist and a sword; Hirtius' a shield; Tatlock's and Aerda's have a ring inscribed with a phrase in a difficult script. Oliver translates, "A friend shares meals, memories and misery." He smiles weakly and shrugs, eyes shadowing as he recalls Emmethrach, "Sadly, there are more miseries between us than memorable meals."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 20, 2005)

Fendric looks thoughtfully at the present Oliver has given him. After a minute of quiet contemplation, Fendric carefully takes the flute from its wrapping, and holding it to his mouth, sounds the note. As the sound wafts through the gathering, a smile comes to his face.

He takes it out of his mouth, and places it back in the wrapping. Carefully placing the wrapped flute in his pack, he turns to face Oliver, his face smiling and lowered as if to remember their reversal of roles so long ago.

"Oliver, I thank you for your steadfast companionship, and your thoughtfulness. The Feast of the Sun Thieves had slipped my mind, and I thank you again for your remembrance. We have had much else to think about since we last saw Hedrogura, May the Light Protect our fair city.

But you do yourself injustice to call yourself an 'old thief,' and of anyone here, you must expect that I also remember a time from which I can dispute that appellation. So if you do not accept the forgiveness that is rightfully yours, on this day of *all* days, I will spend the rest of it recounting to others those memories I hold dear, in as excruciating detail, fondly begotten, as I am capable. You will have your due, old thief or no; that is what *I* remember of The Feast of the Sun Thieves, May His Holy Radiance Shine Brightly on our humble custom!"

At this last statement, Fendric's smile can be noticed by all. Hiritus suppresses his own grin, and looking fondly at the old man with the small menagerie, he holds his closed fist over his heart in a silent salute to the once-formidable pit fighter.

To the others assembled, Fendric also speaks.

"You who are not Hedroguran - you are not bound by this custom. Do not let us influence you not to eat, but as our wise old sage has correctly remembered, today, I shall go without."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2005)

Nurthk smiled seeing the dog's head on the box flute.

"Thankyou," he said to Oliver, appreciating the gift.

Fasting for a while wasn't so hard, Nurthk was familiar with toughing it out for a while, and enduring without a bit of food seemed within his ability. That and Oliver's tale was certainly one to remember, an inspiring story to say the least.

"I guess I could fast as well," he noted, and made his way over to where he left the little raven to check on it.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 21, 2005)

"Thank you, old geezer" Raven says. "Glad you didn't die on us there." His hand scrtatches at his bandage around his waist. "Glad *I* didn't die on us there, too."
"I will not fast today. To fast in the wilds when you can eat is against my way. It robs you of your strength when you might need it. I don't mean disrespect, but you know that. I'll prepare a feast when you have done fasting, and we'll get drunk together when we are in the city again."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 25, 2005)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "Seems the Glade is more defensive than I recall or we're not going to find a warm welcome. Does anyone know of the god Ran? He is called the Father Stag and I seem to recall he is the Guardian of the Glades... or something like that."  He looks at Niccolo who has occupied himself poking at the pile of leaves and twigs that made the woodland stag.




"Guardian of the Glades is right, I believe... Old elven folklore tells us that each of the old elven nations is guarded by one of the great animal spirits. In most legends they are only symbols, embodying the oldest aspects of Creation... But there are also stories which speak of them as real living beings, sometimes appearing in elemental form -- that was sort of the tip-off to me, the elemental form -- sometimes appearing to defend either their territory, or the natural virtues they embody. And since I can't see how we might have encroached upon the _essence of virility_, I'm guessing that our encounter was a matter of territory. Either that, or there was outside intervention..." He says, shrugging.

Meanwhile, Hiritus' ride about camp reveals nothing unusual, save for the markings left by battle.

...

Later, as Oliver explains the meaning of his fast and holiday, Shavah watches on with what can best be described as polite skepticism, but manages to confine her feelings to one statement: "We have nothing of that sort of Bethel." Upon receiving her flute, she seems embarrassed to have objected even that much, and tries awkwardly to express a degree of gratitude which might compensate.

Tatlock is far less self-conscious about it. Upon receiving his gift, he sets out immediately to sound a note, finding after a few trials the right angle and sharpness of breath. He smiles at Oliver, satisfied, and proceeds to play that note again, and then again...

Shavah smiles; she turns her back to the boy, and tries to speak over the sharp tootling. "So," she asks, "have our plans changed, or shouldn't we be off? We should reach the elves by day's end, correct?"

She turns a glance toward Aerda, who nods softly in confirmation. His thoughts seem possessed by something, even more than usual; he stares downward as he rolls Oliver's gift lightly in his fingertips...


----------



## dpdx (May 1, 2005)

Fendric listens intently to the discussion going on, chuckling as Tatlock finds his musical "range." At Shavah's suggestion that they move on, Fendric nods his assent, and moves to gather Vespers and his belongings.

Hiritus brings Justice in for a nibble and a drink before also gathering his things to move on. Looking at Fendric and Oliver to make sure neither are watching, he fishes through his pack for a small piece of jerky, chewing surreptitiously so as not to offend the Hedrogurans.


----------



## DrZombie (May 2, 2005)

Raven gets on his feet, tiredly.

"I'll scout ahead and find some place to camp, someplace with some fresh water. I stink." He chuckles. "Worse then usual, that is."


----------



## dpdx (May 6, 2005)

Hiritus' attempt at stealth chewing, although advanced for a proper Mounted Soldier of His Holy Radiance, is not sufficient to escape the hawk-like eyes of the Light's Most Obedient Servant Priest (grade: intermediate), which roll in amusement.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 7, 2005)

Oliver: As the group rides, late into the day, you catch sight of something in the trees, some distance away... Or rather, you _feel_ as though you've caught sight of something, but every time you try to focus on it you find nothing, as though you were trying to watch yourself blink in the mirror... Just as you are ready to curse your stumbling imagination, however, it at last resolves: A figure, an elf, most probably, perched on a branch about forty yards away to the east, clothed to match the colors of leaf and bark... At first it appears to stand motionless, but no, the figure sways just as the branches do, equally responsive to the currents of wind... 

And noticing that, you pick out another detail: This figure is holding a longbow, and it has been nocked, but neither aimed nor pulled...


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2005)

Oliver’s stomach rumbles as the group picks its way toward the Glades. He plays a simple duet with Tatlock, teaching the lad some of the whistled signals the soldiers of Hedrogura use. _Signals stolen from the rogues of Hedrogura._ He pats his stomach and takes a deep breath, riding easily. Winkle is perched on his saddle bags, warbling and spreading his wings tentatively. The young owl is nearly pure white now, only a few patches of down gray adolescent tufts remain. Bastrop plods along quietly beside Oliver’s rangy warhorse, Whistler – named that in honor of Shavah, who, as a favor, had saddled Oliver’s curious mount, only to find her new flute mouthed by the curious animal. Oliver smiles to himself thinking of the flourish of choice words Shavah spouted as the company laughed at her reaching up to take the flute from the horse who tossed its head, and the silver whistle, just out of reach. And he chuckles as he remembers Shavah's furious flush as Nurthk murmured to the animal and calmed it easily and handed her the horse-mouthed flute. Though it was Raven who'd given the horse its name, making Shavah turn a startling shade of purple.

A feeling of unease settles over the old man and his smile slips. He peers into the woods unable to shake the sense of being watched. _There!_ He looks and the imagined shape is gone. _Don’t look directly at it…_ he focuses into the middle distance somewhere near where he’d seen the strange silhouette. _Yes… there._

He pats Whistler on the neck and says, “The wardens of the forest have turned out to greet us. Off to the right, and high. I only see one. But they’re like rats; for every one you see, there are a dozen more. Doesn't seem hostile. Yet.”

He unfocuses his eyes and swings his shaggy head to and fro, searching out other lurkers. He scours his memory for anything that Arrowyn might have told him about the elven guardians of the Glades. Or anything he might have picked up listening to the tall tales of bloated nobles. They were sprinkled here and there with facts, from time to time.


----------



## DrZombie (May 10, 2005)

“I see you,  Forestwarden” Raven says, carefully holding his bow in sight. “I am Raven, of Clan Cwddmyr. I am a friend of Aethillien Goldenleaf of the Sinserreach Clan of the Northern Glades. We mean no harm and ask you permission to enter your lands.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2005)

Nurthk's shoulders sag at the word of elves. He pulls his broad brimmed hat down to cover his face and is content to let anyone else do all the interaction.

_...damn elves._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 10, 2005)

Aerda looks at Oliver's direction, seeming not to expect much, then blinks his eyes hard as his gaze finds the archer. "This far from the city?" he asks quietly, to no one in particular, then dismounts his horse silently.

"Wait here," he says to the group. "I'm going to make an introduction."

He walks over, slowly, and the figure comes down from the tree to meet him, stepping from branch to branch before finally coming back to earth, and continuing forward at a casual pace, all as one natural motion.

The two share a short, quiet conversation, and Aerda returns with the word.

"He wants us to load all our weapons onto the mule. Then, he says, he will escort us into Sesphar."


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2005)

Raven unstrings his bow, wraps it and stacks it on the mule. His twohander and shortswords follow, leaving only his knife hanging from his belt.
"Poor Jake, what have you done to upset that elven lad, that he wishes to burden you so?"

He unbuckles his cloak, and turns around showing the Elf he's got no hidden weapons.


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2005)

Oliver nods as Aerda pads into the brush. He sits quietly, listening to the sounds of the forest that grow and flow around him. _Arrowyn knew this place._ He closes his eyes and opens them when the slim red-eyed elf returns. 

An astonishing number of daggers are hidden about the old man's belongings. One after another come out from saddlebags, boots, he even pulls one from Fendric's saddle and another from Tatlock's backpack. He shrugs. He stows the gear neatly and helps the others stash their weapons safely, splitting them between Bastrop and Jake.

_I wonder if he knows who I am._ The old man draws himself up very straight and smooths his pale, wild mane of hair. He turns a carefully expressionless face on the elf.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2005)

Nurthk grudgingly transfered his weapons onto the mule, paying special attention to his double axe. Afterwards he cast a suspicious glance towards the elf in sight, hesitant to be unarmed in the presence of elves. Especially hidden elves, with bows. He remained silent, but was clearly stressed and on the defensive.

_Travelling with one is difficult enough. I should've took the long way around and met the others when they were done._


----------



## DrZombie (May 13, 2005)

Raven walks over to Nurthk. Quietly he says:
"Relax, big boy. If they get too snotty we'll just go camping at the far side of the woods untill the rest can rejoin us. Just stay close to me. I'll look after you."


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2005)

Aerda watches as the weapons are loaded onto the mules and lashed away. When it is done, he turns to the others with a troubled look on his face.

"There is one more thing. The elves say that there is another in the forest. They say he is short and stocky, and his features and accent are strange; he is a stranger from a stange land far from here apparently. He wears a hat like an upturned bowl. And he claims to know us. Do we know this one? The elves wish to hear his name from us if we do."

ooc: I wanted to get things rolling, but thought this might be a strange place to insert mushroom head. So ... er, I ghost hacked one of the characters. I hope I havn't offended anyone. I'll edit if desired.


----------



## dpdx (May 13, 2005)

Fendric and Hiritus grudgingly comply. As Hiritus' longsword and Fendric's light flail join the rest of the weapons on Jake, Fendric looks over at the archer.

Fendric walks over to Vespers again, as Hiritus watches, and reaching into his saddlebag, pulls out... the Princess' letter. Holding it up in plain sight of the archer, he calls to him in his best elven, "A message for the Princess of the Glades. If we can deliver this, we will be on our way, and will trouble you no more."

Hiritus perks up at Aerda's comment. "Fendric, the halfling village, there was one other who travelled with us for a while..." He snaps his fingers, trying to remember.

"Xiao??"

Hiritus smiles, and points to Fendric in confirmation. Fendric immediately wheels around to speak to the archer again:

"If you do not speak of Xiao, Master Elf, then we know not of whom you are speaking. Although for him also to comply with your 'request', if I remember correctly, you would have to amputate his hands and feet, which I do not suppose would make him of much use to us or anyone else."


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2005)

The spokesman looks over his shoulder and nods. There is a rustle of movement from that area of the forest, then nothing. It would seem that if they have Xiao, it is not here.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 14, 2005)

"I'll live," Nurthk grumbles in response, though the thought of someone watching his back eases him a little.

Aerda's words build a familiar image in Nurthk's head, but when Fendric mentioned Xiao the memory came clearly.

"I remember him," he mentioned quietly to Raven, "Polite guy, didn't travel with us for long. Left about the time you joined us."

[ooc: Doghead, love the reference to GitS ]


----------



## dpdx (May 25, 2005)

*Bump...*

"Aw, now you made them run away!"

Hiritus' smile threatens to overwhelm his look of mock consternation, and so the joke is over almost before it begins.

Fendric replies with raised eyebrows in Hiritus' direction, which only prompts Hiritus to continue in his attempt to lighten the mood.

"This Princess of the Glades; she's probably going to be beautiful, isn't she? I mean, I have yet to see an ugly elf, so I imagine it goes without saying, but, you know, a _Princess_... I suppose they're forbidden to bond with humans..."

"Brother, she would be centuries older than you, at the very least. Better you find a 'companion' that won't have to live to see you turn withered and grey, while she remains young and beautiful."

"Ah. I suppose that makes sense."

"You needn't worry, I think. As soon as you join the Exalted Order, I should think the fairest damsels will be in queue at your barracks door!"

"In all honesty? I'd prefer a wife who could challenge me in competition, or keep up with me in conversation. I could respect that, I think - I wouldn't mind if she was beautiful, though, too."

Hiritus can't help but to steal a quick glance at Shavah, as if he were measuring her for betrothal.

"Ah, noble indeed, my friend! I admire your criteria. But are you equal to the task of matrimony with such a champion of humanity? You may have to take responsibility for the household tasks, not to mention the raising of young Hiritii!"

Fendric's smiling sincerity is the only indication to Hiritus that the subject of the joke has been shifted. Justice makes her opinion known by snorting. 

Together they walk along.


----------



## doghead (May 25, 2005)

*not yet Xiao Yu*

ooc: Thanks Festy. You get the prize. And thanks dpdx. Your concern is overwhelming. You get the booby prize.   
*doghead reminds himself to subscribe this time*​_Don't forget to subscribe ... thats right, a little pull down menu ... scroll down a bit ... right._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 29, 2005)

After a careful looking-over to make sure all weapons have made it to the mule, the elf nods slightly to Aerda, then addresses the group. He speaks in Elvish; Aerda translates.

"Stay close together: Do not walk farther than thirty paces from the body of your group, unless you must. If you must, notify me promptly. I will walk ahead of the group, with the mule."

He waits a moment for sign of objection or agreement to this arrangement, and (assuming he finds only the latter) then with little expression turns his back on the group, taking the mule and leading it forward.

...

It is deep into night by the time you arrive at your destination; by moonlight it is hard to see much of the elves' affairs, although by your snaking route it seems you must have been lead through the quietest parts of Sesphar, where your presence would pose the least interruption. The architectural features were sparse at first, smaller structures spread out across open wildlands. There are no conventional roads to travel upon, and indeed even the buildings employ natural features -- trees, brush, terrain -- as essential components of their design. It does not, however, feel remotely tribal or camp-like: These are by no means tents and huts, but real constructions of home and business every bit as firm and finished as those which line the storied white streets of High Bethel.

_(will conclude post later, oops)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 3, 2005)

"Yes, mustn't impinge upon the idyllic existence of the villagers, lest it force them to think for themselves... Torm's Eyebrows, I must count myself fortunate enough that I _was_ left on the doorstep of the Temple as a baby, for my chances of growing up so cloistered as this would be one in two, or worse. And can we _just get on with it_!"

Fendric's grumbling brings a chuckle to Hiritus. "We'll get this done, and be on our way. But you never told me before; you never knew your parents?"

Fendric returns the smile. "And does this give you insight into me that you otherwise would not have? Yes, it is true. I am elven by half, I know not which half, a foundling at infancy, raised entirely by the Temple, which by now may be a smouldering ruin with no survivors, and my one of my first employments was to wash and mend Sunshine over there, the very one, after he had beaten some other man to a pulp. 

For sport.

There it is, Brother, my life story - I shall compose my memoirs on a pamphlet, forthwith!"

Hiritus looks at him, confused and a little bit taken aback.

"Worry not, Brother, I say this not because I regret my own circumstance, but because at this moment, I see people to whom I may possibly be related, and it shames me that they should be so insular and regimented. I wish, then, as you said, to 'get this done' and then leave. Nothing more. Come to think of it, I should hope that if my parent _was_ of this tribe, he or she was cast out for daring to live better than a golem..."

Hiritus reaches over to pat Fendric on the shoulder, and they continue to ride along.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2005)

Nurthk can't help a smirk under the broad brim of his hat. He found it amusing that the half-elf he hadn't been feeling too fond of lately had a dislike for the bunch of elves they were currently in the... hospitality of. The talk of concluding business quickly and then getting out was music to the uncomfortable half-orc's ears, and he strode along in a slightly better mood than he was in before.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2005)

It's as beautiful as Arrowyn always said. Oliver walks in awe, eyes wide, as he admires the seamlessness of the elven structures with the surrounding forest. He surreptitiously reaches out to touch the smooth, burled wood of a newel post as the group skims quickly past. It feels so alive.  He shakes his grizzled head. Unbelievable.

He looks skyward. Arrowyn, Tiamena, I wish you could be with me here. Fendric is bellyaching about the elves and Oliver catches a bit. 

"Sunshine eh? I think that's blasphemy coming from you, Priest."  His raspy voice carries a twist of amusement, "Especially about me." Oliver turns around in his saddle and looks back at Tatlock gazing, stupefied at buildings. The young man's seat in his saddle is cockeyed. "Careful you don't fall off lad."

He gives Whistler a pat on the shoulders and is answered by a long whickering sigh. Winkle hops, wings flaring warbling to himself, and Bastrop turns an ear toward the bird. "Easy there, Wink. Here... I can't hold you for long, but it's a little higher." The gruff man's voice is affectionate, doting even. His back twinges as he swivels around and invites Bastrop onto his arm. After a few nips and complaints the young owl is riding, wings spread and flapping occasionally, on Oliver's outstretched arm. Oliver seems glad to bursting and rides along, chest thrust out, head high and frail arm trembling under the young and not-quite majestic looking owl's weight.


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*The return of Xiao*

As the party moves through the outskirts of the city, the guides pause for a while in an open swath of green somewhat sheltered from the rest of city by trees. Another, smaller group approaches from behind, but from a slightly different direction.

Leading the approaching group is one a little to short and stocky to be an elf. Beside, he seems to bundled in his clothes (oddly marked by dark shadows) rather than wearing them, and has an upturned bowl on his head. Elves wear their clothes with more style, and don't wear bowls on their head. The leading one's arms are slung across a staff, that is itself slung across the back of his shoulders. Behind him move a couple of figure that are definately elves. The move lithely through the forest like whisps of mist, and have strung and nocked bows in hand. Shortly after coming into view, the bowlhead one breaks into a trot, covering the last few hundred feet quickly.

In front of the group the new arrival drops to his knees. He removes his headgear and, placing both hands infront of him, lowers his forehead almost to the damp earth. Sweat glistens on his closely cropped skull, and the dark shadows on his robes are revealed for the bloodstains that they are. 

"Xiao wishes to make most profound apology for behaviour."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 6, 2005)

Fendric chuckles at Oliver's comment: "I will be sure to check with the first High Priest of Pelor we meet as to whether or not you are correct, my Shining Ray of Happiness."

Fendric looks around as they travel, the relative peace around him not seeming to satisfy his suspicions about the regimented life of elves.

"I do suppose that when the armies of Thedoric come calling, their structured and disciplined ways may serve them well to hold against the threat, but nonetheless, this is no way to live, May the Radiant Light Shine Upon their liberation."

Hiritus, slightly perturbed, turns to Fendric: "The Rule of Law is a Good thing, Fendric. You haven't seen anyone conflict with one another since we've been here. If the authorities have properly applied and enforced the Rule of Law, and it definitely looks like they have here, everyone will be cared for, and have something to do, and no one will starve or go without shelter. As close to a perfect society as I've seen, really."

"Pish-tosh. What happens to someone who dares to think of a better way? Do they throw him in irons for having a contrary thought?"

"No! The lawmakers meet, and decide whether or not to change the Law! Really, Brother, you ought to save comment on things you don't know about. This complaining makes you look juvenile and foolish."

Fendric rolls his eyes, makes a face, and groans in response, as if to concede the point without conceding it.

...



			
				Xiao said:
			
		

> In front of the group the new arrival drops to his knees. He removes his headgear and, placing both hands in front of him, lowers his forehead almost to the damp earth. Sweat glistens on his closely cropped skull, and the dark shadows on his robes are revealed for the bloodstains that they are.
> 
> "Xiao wishes to make most profound apology for behaviour."



It is all Fendric can do, through the shock, through the bewilderment, through the joy! to utter one word in response.

"Why?"

Hiritus, remaining much more composed, has more to say.

"Nonsense! Get up, grab your things - we're going to give the Princess her letter, then we're off to the next village..."

"We'd love to have you along, _if you think you're up to it_. What happened - that stag thing get you?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*Xiao, male human monk*



			
				dpdx as Fendric said:
			
		

> "Why?"




Xiao is shocked out of his postion of deference by Fendric's question. He looks up at the mounted warrior with a startled look on his face.

"Do you not apologise for breaking faith with others?" Xiao finally manages to stammer out. _Are they so different over here?_ Xiao finds the idea somewhat unnnerving. What other basic assumptions are going to prove to be wrong. The enormity of having to try and explain the concept of responsibility makes his brain hurt. With his limited grasp of the language of this land, he has difficulty enough trying to order a meal. The great teacher only knows what he has _actually been_ eating at times.

A thought strikes Xiao like a thunderbolt.

"Ah. Yes. Xiao is a _dunderhead_. Honourable Fendric wishes to know why Xiao departs like a thief in nightime.

"Most Honourable Ancestor Wei give me sight that I must leave. Some days later, Most Honourable Ancestor Wei asked why Xiao is going in wrong direction. Great Honourable Ancestor Wei was alway inscrutable, but death has made him most incomprehensive."

Xiao shakes his head sadly. Suddenly he realises that he is no longer in the correct position of deference. He drops his forehead back to the ground, striking the damp turf with a noticable thump.



			
				dpdx as Hiritus said:
			
		

> "Nonsense! Get up, grab your things - we're going to give the Princess her letter, then we're off to the next village..."




Hiritus's first word lands like a ki-strike to the heart. It takes Xiao a moment to realise his mistake. Happiness blossoms in the battered travellers breast.



			
				dpdx as Hiritus said:
			
		

> "We'd love to have you along, if you think you're up to it. What happened - that stag thing get you?"




"Ah!" cries Xiao, leaping to his feet in excitement. "That was most excellent fight. Many are such creature back in the cold mountains of Xiao's home. Unfortunately, Xiao did not see elves until they had puncutured his enthusiasm."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2005)

Xiao's first appearance was mysterious and a little unsettling for Nurthk, but this time things were a lot different. Once again, Nurthk found elves to blaim for the unfortunate fellow's appearance and health.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Ah!" cries Xiao, leaping to his feet in excitement. "That was most excellent fight. Many are such creature back in the cold mountains of Xiao's home. Unfortunately, Xiao did not see elves until they had puncutured his enthusiasm."




"They look as though they punctured more than that," he says gruffly, barely hiding his contempt for the locals, "You're in safe company now, though."

Initially Nurthk didn't trust the strange-looking fellow, and it was likely there had not been much increase in that amount of trust during his absence, but he certainly trusted Xiao more than the average elf and had no wish to leave him in their company.


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*Xiao, male human monk*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "They look as though they punctured more than that, ..."




Xiao looks down and akwardly tugs at his ear.

"Xiao most unfortunately lost focus. Focus is most important," he touches his side gingerly, "when trying to swat arrows."

Xiao bows deeply in the Nurthk's direction.

"I am most happy to be in this company once more."

He gathers up his staff and hat, and placing the former on his head and the latter back across his shoulders, steps aside for the others to pass. He falls in at the rear.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 8, 2005)

_(Wow, you all rock. You know that, don't you?)_

Seeing Xiao, Shavah experiences a moment of some surprise, but her expression turns toward anger as Nurthk indicates the monk's injury. She dismounts quickly and jogs over to deliver whatever healing might be necessary, delivering a fiercely admonishing glance to the elves which surround him.

Returning, she speaks softly to Fendric: "Let's deliver the letter and leave, quickly. I want nothing to do with people who would release arrows against a lone traveler..." She turns to Hiritus to complete her thought: "That may be their law, but it is _not_ Justice."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 8, 2005)

If Fendric and Hiritus were ever in deep agreement on anything that happened before, it pales in comparison to their opinion of what Shavah just said. Nodding almost simultaneously to Shavah in response, Fendric then turns to their escorts as they ride/walk along:

"Our message to the Princess is of utmost importance to your tribe - a force approaches these lands, bent on terror and destruction. Therefore, I ask in the name of Pelor, the Most Holy Host of Radiant Light, that you deliver us to Her Highness with the utmost haste, and we shall be on our way. Your lives depend on it, for there is much to prepare. In return, we will depart your lands immediately, and leave you to that preparation. May we increase the pace?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 9, 2005)

The lead escort nods to Fendric's request; it is an hour's walk still before you reach the royal gardens, which may as well be termed the royal _palace_... It is a teeming structure, terraced and spiraling, flowers living throughout... Cherry blossoms line the entering walkways, leaving beneath them a carpet of soft pink-white petals. There are no gates, but the guards stationed regularly -- some plainly visible, others less so -- seem to serve the same purpose.

Aerda engages in a soft exchange with his escort, then turns to the party: "I'll have to deliver it alone, it looks like. I'll see if I can arrange to meet with Tiamen later... I'd like to discuss the contents of this letter... and as well, the state of these Glades..."

He turns, padding softly forward, toward the blooming path.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 9, 2005)

Fendric, having mixed feelings of this arrangement whereby only Aerda can deliver the letter, complies with it anyway. (_Better him than me, I suppose - I might get us subjected to Xiao's treatment, or worse._) He dismounts, briefly, from Vespers, and searches through the saddlebag for the Princess' letter, which upon finding he pulls out to hand to Aerda.

As he hands the letter to Aerda, he uses his other arm to grasp Aerda's, and pull him closer. He leans in to whisper to his compatriot:

"Deliver this to the Princess by your own hand, if possible, but do not linger. Many of us wish to move on immediately."

Patting Aerda on the shoulder, he detaches himself, and turns to remount Vespers. Once aboard, he looks around to see what will happen next.

___

Hiritus, observing the proceedings from atop Justice, takes this moment to initiate a conversation (empathically) with his steed.

_As soon as Aerda returns, I think we're going to try to get out of here as fast as we can. You ready to run?_

_I am, my Knight. Is there trouble? I had noticed none._

_Not yet, but there could be. Most of the company is suspicious, and on alert._

_I will be ready to protect you and the others, my Knight._

_Let's hope it doesn't come to that._

Justice shifts, and seems to coil, a little, in response.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nurthk was for the most part glad to remain outside of the palace, though he could think of many benefits and drawbacks for both being indoors and out, his mind was decided by the simple fact that the further away from the elven leadership he was the safer he'd be. Not that he felt in the slightest safe at the present point.

The big half-orc went to check the young raven tucked safely into one of his saddlebags that had been converted into an artificial nest of sorts. Until the tiny creature could fly about of its own accord the thick leather of the bag and various rags Nurthk could accumulate would keep it safe and warm.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 12, 2005)

The hard lines in Raven's face ease and soften, and he feels as if a weight has been lifted from his shoulders. When they wait outside he goes to sit in the sun, humming an elvish song under his breath.
" Relax, friends. They might not be very hospitable untill they know you for a few years, but at least we are safe now. No evil walks these lands. Might as well enjoy it because it won't last."
With that, he stretches himself, pulls his hat over his eyes, end after a minute gentle snoring can be heard.

OOC : holiday was great, will get a few pics up in the ooc section within a few weeks.


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Xiao, male human monk*



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Seeing Xiao, Shavah experiences a moment of some surprise, but her expression turns toward anger as Nurthk indicates the monk's injury. She dismounts quickly and jogs over to deliver whatever healing might be necessary, delivering a fiercely admonishing glance to the elves which surround him.
> 
> Returning, she speaks softly to Fendric: "Let's deliver the letter and leave, quickly. I want nothing to do with people who would release arrows against a lone traveler..." She turns to Hiritus to complete her thought: "That may be their law, but it is _not_ Justice."




Xiao accepts Shavah's offer of healing and readies himself. He shudders at Shavah's touch, and gasps slightly. Divine healing, in his experience, is somewhat like having a bucket of ice cold snow melt dumped over your head. 

"Ah," says Xiao, bowing apologetically in response to Shavah's comment to Fendric. "But Xiao was making intrusion into elf's land without an invitation. And Xiao was a bit pighead."

* * *​
Xiao is fascinated the palace, and crest fallen that they can not go inside. He gazes upon the great structure with rapped attention. In his excitement, he keeps wandering towards the palace to better make out some detail or another. The elves of his land have excluded all from their territory for centuries. Xiao wonders if their cities would look like this.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2005)

"Watch yourself!" Nurthk calls after the monk, then continues in a quieter voice, "Get too close and they'll have no reservations about shooting you again. They consider any race with a shorter life span to be inferior."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 18, 2005)

Aerda walks off, into the dense garden... It is not much of a wait, less than half an hour, until he returns.

"The letter is delivered. I did not meet with her directly, only through her advisor, but I was able to arrange a meeting in a few days' time, to confirm the letter's receipt, and so forth... Unfortunately, I could not get this offer extended to the rest of you -- the most she would offer is that one might stay, under my watch. The rest are to leave at once."

He turns around, pensively, then returns his gaze to the group.

"I think it would be best if it were either Fendric or Niccolo who stayed -- you're the only ones who've travelled with the letters since the good knight's passing, and it would help to put things in their full context. Her advisor's wording made it sound like she might be curious about that, as well..."

Niccolo stands up, and volunteers softly for the task. "Travel has been getting dangerous, lately, after all. No sense in travelling without a good healer..." He looks up to Fendric. "But then, she may take more kindly to a half-elf than a no-elf. What do you think?"

_(Assuming this is where we drop off Aerda and Niccolo for the time being, though I wouldn't be opposed to taking the Fendric option... dp has Hiritus to work with, if need be, and then the discussion can take place of email or somesuch.

Aside from that, *XP!* *1000 XP* each for accomplishing another party goal. This doesn't include any bonus XP for role-playing or niftiness, since I don't have time to add that up atm... Mostly I'm just noting that for myself, but if you're wondering why it isn't individualized, it's not because I don't appreciate your quality posts, it's just that it takes more time than I have to quantify that appreciation.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 18, 2005)

Fendric dismounts to reply almost immediately.

"I cannot remain here. My place is with these, the majority of my 'family.' You will be... safe, here with Aerda, Niccolo. The Light's Blessings Upon You Both.

If you can, request one of their clerics to send me a message, Aerda, when the two of you are ready to return."

Hiritus lets out a visible sigh of relief, which seems to emanate from him to Justice, who visibly relaxes as well.

Fendric shakes the hands of the two remaining, and turns to reboard Vespers.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2005)

Nurthk nods a farewell to Aerda, he had never gotten to know the elf well, but had tolerated him as an ally.

"Niccolo, I'll see you when I see you next. Take care," he says before mounting his steed.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 20, 2005)

Once the party has been escorted from the Glades of Sesphar, their weapons returned to them, Fendric, his mood considerably brighter, reaches behind himself to the saddlebag he just rifled through. Pulling the remaining letters out, he sifts through the addresses:

"Tourné... Tourné... Valsport, and... Ah! It would seem, my brethren and sistren, that the Free City of Despia is next closest, and on the way to Valsport. Our recipient is a servant of St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel, a Master Aramil Kethett. His position is listed as Chief Officer of Affairs for the Free City...

Last I looked at Aerda's map, the way to Despia - Oh, drat! - I should have got that from him before we left him among the _elven compound_... was due north from here, but I must confess, my sense of direction is poor."

Hiritus shrugs his shoulders as if to admit that he, too, couldn't tell you which side of a rock the moss grew on.

"Perhaps there is a landmark to point ourselves toward; a river, or something. Blind It! If I could only remember what that map said...

No matter. The Radiant Light has granted us release! Any direction is fine as long as it leads away from that dreadful place!"


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 21, 2005)

dpdx said:
			
		

> No matter. The Radiant Light has granted us release! Any direction is fine as long as it leads away from that dreadful place!"




"Well, Fendric, i can tell you there are quite a few directions that aren't fine, really. North is that way, if you're wondering. Hmm.Let's see."

OOC:Knowl:geography 9+12=21


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

Nurthk yawns, and grips his double-axe firmly for reassurance as it just sits, slung across his back. It was somewhat different from the one he normally used, but that difference was mostly through quality than anything else.

"So which way do we need to go in order to find Despia?" he asks, anxious to put an abundance of distance between elves and his exposed back, seemingly an ideal place for said elves to put arrows.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 25, 2005)

Hiritus responds to Nurthk's question.

"Like the man said, Despia's that way."

He points in the northerly direction Raven just pointed - a way seeming to lack roads, but with a river that follows a north/south direction from Lake Sesphar.

"If we can find the river, and follow it away from the elves and the lake, that ought to land us on a road that travels just a little west to Despia. If Aerda's map is correct..."

"So, shall we travel?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, human master of mishap.*

Xiao slings his bag over his head and across his chest, settles his hat in place and picks up his staff. There doesn't seem to be a great deal of weight to the bag.

"Xiao is ready," he announces with a big grin.

GP: [sblock]Xiao is at 5th level / 14000 xp now. Another 1000 would see him to 6th level. Do you want me to level him or wait off until later?[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 5, 2005)

"I'll better go ahead and scout, or the lot of you will stumble into something from wich I'll have to save you." Raven says with a quick grin.
"You comin' boy? I'll show you what to look at when you're in the woods. Make a noise and I'll  send you back, ya hear?"

And with that, raven and tatlock scout ahead.

OOC : [jedi mind trick]this is not the bump you're looking for[/jedi mind trick]


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human master of mysteriously*

Xiao watches Raven and his companion pushing on ahead. While he wouldn't really like the monika which goes with them, he would like to be in Tatlock's shoes; scouting out the way, seeking new dangers, finding new excitments, that sort of thing.

Xiao hastily patches togther some Zen acceptance, and falls in with with the others.

ooc: this is not the bump you were hoping for. An Update.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2005)

Nurthk grumbles, and peers back over his shoulder towards elf territory with an almost paranoid look in his eye. He decides to disatract himself with giving the baby raven some attention.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 8, 2005)

Following the river, with Raven and Tatlock leading the way, you reach what appears to be the smaller lake on Aerda's map shortly after  sunset... There, near the water's edge where the lake meets the river, you find what seems to be another small, abandoned trade encampment -- a few small, hollowed out structures of wood and stone, overgrowth where there once was road, and the sparse wooden remains of an old line of small docks.

"Camp here, or in the woods again?" Shavah asks. "Hope no one minds me saying, but that antlered _thing_ from the other night didn't do much for my opinion of camping in the woods..."

Tatlock begins to nod in agreement, then glances at Raven, and holds his chin to his chest for fear of reproach.

_ooc: BTW, Xiao is at 15000 now, so definitely level him up. His count in the OOC thread was off, as I forgot that I reinstated him with a bit of extra XP to account for past play..._


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Camp here, or in the woods again?" Shavah asks. "Hope no one minds me saying, but that antlered _thing_ from the other night didn't do much for my opinion of camping in the woods..."
> 
> Tatlock begins to nod in agreement, then glances at Raven, and holds his chin to his chest for fear of reproach.




"We'll camp here. There's water, some shelter. We'll have to keep a tight watch."

He casts a longing glance to the water.

"Right, tatlock, see if you can get a good fire going in the hollow over there. Then put some rocks in 'em. When they're hot, put them in that shelter there and close it of with a blanket. Then get a few skins of fresh water. And, ehm, speak out if you agree with someone. I wont eat ya, if I feel you're wrong I'll just tell you why."

He moves towards the edge of the lake, trying to see if it is clear, and if there are some nasties swimming about. Animal tracks are peered at and muttered about.

OOC : one sweat bath followed by a cold plunge coming up. Please avert your eyes if you're a bit prudish. .

OOC : survival 8+10=18


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human from far away*

Xiao does what he can to help set up camp. 

Once it is done, he takes himself a little way away from the rest of the group. After finding a place that seems to suit his need, he dumps his hat, staff, bag, cloak and shirt and proceeds to to work through a rather odd series of dance steps. Well, actually, it doesn't take long to work out that he's not dancing. The flying fists and feet, punctuated by deep grunt of exursion, rather put an end to that illusion. With a flick of the foot, the staff is brought up into hand and into play for a while before being discarded again. All in all, the little display lasts for about an hour, and leaves Xiao slick with sweat and panting softly.

If the sweathouse is an option at this point, Xiao takes it. Followed by a dip in the lakewater. His entry into the water is rather noisy; he chitters and shouts like an excited monkey before disappearing beneath the surface entirely. He reappears, spluttering, a moment later.

Eventually, he returns to the shore, dresses and eats little. 

ooc: Updated Xiao.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 10, 2005)

Nurthk takes some time help the others with their respective animals, where required. He helps with other activities where his help is requested but otherwise goes straight to sleep after eating and finding out when his watch is.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 12, 2005)

Raven: There are few signs of animal tracks near the water's edge; a quick examination shows why, as the water here appears less than safe to drink. For bathing, though, it should be fine, aside from the temperature -- although as the wind stirs up a fog, it doesn't seem much worse than the air above.

The night passes quietly until Raven's watch, free from attacks by wildlife. As the night grows deep, and Raven tends to the fire, the calm is interrupted by a call from the shore.

_"Row ye to Tway for a silver? Silver to Tway!"_

It is loud enough to wake the others. Turning, you can see a figure at the lake's edge: A dark human silhouette, vague among the mists. He calls again, this time in Elvish:

[sblock]_"Rowboat heading for Tway. Cost of a silver."_[/sblock]

Conspicuously, there is no rowboat.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 12, 2005)

Raven quietly edges over to where Fendric and Hiritus lay asleep. He nudges Fendric with his boot.

"Pst, Fendric." He whispers.
"Wake up. There's someone asking if we want a ferryride, but I have my doubts if we'd like the destination. Can your God tell you if he still belongs to the land of the living?. If not we can send him back where he belongs."

While whispring to Fendric he nocka an arrow.

[OOC : fav enemy undead]


----------



## dpdx (Jul 13, 2005)

Fendric, having chosen the human option to rest, now regrets that decision as he wakes with a start from Raven's boot. Hiritus awakes on his own from the unfamiliar voice at camp, and both reflexively (despite wearing no armor) reach for their weapons.

"_Tway? I do not know of this place. Why would we want to go there?_"



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "Wake up. There's someone asking if we want a ferryride, but I have my doubts if we'd like the destination. Can your God tell you if he still belongs to the land of the living?. If not we can send him back where he belongs."



"Of course... I shall -"

Hiritus' hand comes flying out from behind the cleric, and gently pushes him back from the direction the voice came from. "I've got this, Brother."

Wordlessly, he takes a few steps forward, and _detects evil_.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 16, 2005)

Hiritus senses evil emanating from the figure; upon further concentration, he determines that it is of moderate intensity, confirming that he is not simply a petty criminal, or something of that nature...

Shavah, upon hearing this, takes up her holy symbol and tower shield.

In response to Fendric, the figure only repeats his offer: "Rowboat to Tway," he says, seeming somewhat agitated. _"One silver."_


----------



## dpdx (Jul 16, 2005)

Fendric nods in response to Hiritus' report, and grasps the holy symbol from around his neck.

"We heard you when you first began to speak to us, but you still have not explained why we would want to go there, so we *are not interested*, understand? Now cease, desist, and bother us no more, lest I introduce you firsthand to the stern judgment of the *Radiant Light*, minion!"

Fendric, showing a little irritation of his own, waves away dismissively, and sets his weapon down to wash his face in a bowl of water.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2005)

Nurthk murmurs orcish in his sleep, seemingly an objection of some kind, most likely to being woken up for weapons practise when he wants to sleep in.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 21, 2005)

The figure responds to Fendric's mandate quickly, and briefly:

"It's a silver to Tway!" he calls. _"Tway for only a silver."_


----------



## dpdx (Jul 21, 2005)

Hiritus turns back to the group.

"Probably just best to ignore him - if he presses the issue, we're perfectly justified if we kill him, but he might just be a simpleton, or a construct. In any case, we're probably ready to move on to Despia, aren't we?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2005)

"So, 'Raven hisses, his arrow nocked and aimed for the creature 'what on earth is it? Undead? Something else?"


----------



## dpdx (Jul 30, 2005)

Fendric looks at Raven, and can barely contain his mirth. Beginning to don his armor, he states quite conclusively:

"It's a ferryman. He offers passage to Tway, but it will cost a silver."

Chuckling, he goes back to his preparations.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2005)

Dissapointed, Raven lowers his bow. "Hey, old timer, you almost got shot there. What in Farlang's name are you doing here in the middle of the night?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human traveller from afar.*

Xiao rolls to his knees but remains quietly where he is for the moment. As the conversation, such that it is and that which he can understand, progresses, Xiao grows curious at the mans persistance.

"We should understand the importance of Tway, he seems to think," Xiao says quietly to those around him. "What is Tway, and why would we want to go to there?"

Xiao pauses for a moment.

"A silver to Tway. One Silver," he repeats under his breath to himself. 

"Is the 'one silver' significant? Is this from your legends? It sounds like a legend."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 16, 2005)

*Onward to Despia*

_(Doing a bit of a jump forward in time... Partly to compensate for lost time out-of-game, partly to try to clear the slate a little to try to get some fresh inertia going. Hope you don't mind the auto-piloting.)

_After the night visit from the boatsman, who quieted and disappeared given time, the journey North goes easily enough... Following the river, you encounter a road which leads readily to your destination, friendly towns to sleep in each day along the way... And at last, into Despia.

It is a fortified city, that much is clear: High stone walls mark it on the landscape. Unlike other cities of the sort, these walls sit naked; the insulating shanty towns typical elsewhere are conspicuously absent. At the gates, the guards -- all bearing symbols of Cuthbert -- examine your belongings and record your passage in a thorough but respectful fashion. They advise perfunctorily against brandishing weapons in town, but beyond that only seem to take interest in the bottle of elven wine received in the halfling village, and then only to make sure that this is the only intoxicant in your possession. 

Upon requesting to see Brother Aramil Kethett, you are directed to the Common Hall at the center of town, which sits across from the Temple of Cuthbert and is almost indistinguishable in terms of architectural buildings: Both are short, plain buildings finished in off-white plaster, but the depth of their windows suggests that their true nature is something much more imposing, heavy stone or the like.

Going to either, you find that it is too late in the day to arrange any meeting or deliver anything directly to Kethett: You will have to wait until morning for that. Fortunately, there is an inn nearby, called Goureth's, which seems decent enough. The patronage is quiet and relaxed, far from rowdy, the service is direct and respectful, and the pricing is quite reasonable for such a tidily-kept establishment.

By this point, there are three things you will have noticed about Despia: First, half-orcs are abundant, comprising roughly half of the inhabitants you meet. Second, guards are abundant, with at least one in sight almost everywhere you go, including the inn. And third, the Star of Cuthbert is abundant, displayed tastefully and discreetly on doors, on windows, on walls, on jewelry, on clothing... It does not seem that _every _citizen is a devotee, exactly, but it is clearly the predominant religion, moreso than any other religion has been in any other city of significant size seen thus far in your journeys.

_(And as for what else is noticed, make some Spot checks and Int checks...)_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2005)

Oliver had expected a royal reception amongst the elves. He was disappointed. Shunted off as no more than a commoner, instead of the widower of Tiamen’s cousin. Bleak thoughts about his dead wife flutter at the corners of his mind and the old man lapses into a quiet, irritable fugue. Partly from hunger, partly because he doesn’t dare to deal with the suspicions that tug threads from tapestry of his memory.

Some morning, rising earlier than the rest, except perhaps Raven, Xiao finds a flat silver flute about two or three fingers wide and as long as a hand. It is engraved with an abstract symbol and words written in a strange script. Later in the day Tatlock translates, reciting by rote, “A friend shares meals, memories and misery.” He looks sheepishly at the grizzled old man and back at Xiao.

The fugue recedes the further and further elven lands fall behind, and by the time the raggedy bunch has reached the bastion of civilization that is Despia he has resumed a more pleasant cantankerous grumpiness. His sharp eyes dart around the city, taking in the oddities of population and the military readiness of the folk. 

_A stout people. _ 

“Eh?”  asks Raven. 

“Did I say that out loud?” He purses his lips angrily and stumbles. Raven catches the old man's arm. _Getting old. Can’t keep my thoughts to myself. Can't walk. Next I'll be needing someone to chew my food._ He settles his belt pouch rather more vigorously than is strictly necessary and nods a not-quite-thanks to Raven.

He resumes his survey of the town. _Despia… Despia…_ He casts his thoughts back…

OOC: 
INT check 18+4 (+1 in most knowledges) = 22 or 23
SPOT check 11+3+8 = 22


----------



## dpdx (Aug 17, 2005)

[_So glad we've moved along, and that our game hasn't been forgotten. It was getting tougher to roleplay that situation as it went along. Besides, I'd be very sad if we were to stop the game before its natural ending, be it TPK or happy-ever-after epilogues. Thank you, GP and my fellow players, for all that you do to keep this going._]

Fendric: Spot - 17; Int - 16
Hiritus: Spot - 9; Int - 19

Fendric and Hiritus approach Despia the way they've learned to do a lot of things since formalizing their bond: together.

"I think I like this better than the Glades, Fendric," remarks Hiritus after their group is escorted inside the walls.

Fendric arches an eyebrow, although the rest of his facial expression seems more genuinely curious than suspicious.

"How so, my Sun Brother?"

"Well, for one thing..."

Hiritus proceeds to relate an epiphany which, although based on a less-than-accurate observation of what is happening before him, seems remarkably accurate about Despia and its inhabitants.

"More guards than the Glades, right? Yet, the people seem happier, less structured and able to go about their lives. No cowering in fearful anticipation of the next word from on high, even though this city seems to be in full and open control of the Cudgel."

Fendric, for his part, is (mostly) following. He sees a little bit more than Hiritus did.

"Very astute, Brother. Perhaps it is because, in addition to the clearly defined line of transgression that is signified by St. Cuthbert, there are different groups of people, and not one homogenous species that is xenophobic and knows only one way..."

"More... room. More freedom to operate. Tolerance through strength."

"Indeed so, my Brother."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 17, 2005)

Shavah seems to agree, silently, with Hiritus' assessment of the city. Tatlock, for his part, seems a bit intimidated.

"There's... there's... who are all the orc folk? Mister Raven?"

Shavah grins a touch, sighs a touch, but remains silent.

...

Later, as you pass the Common Hall, Oliver catches sight of something a bit familiar, part of a small garden monument a little out of the wield: Carved in white marble, a simple shield with no crest, backed by a standing white sword. This standing above a small shelf, perhaps meant as an alter of sorts... Not something to pay any mind, were it not that he caught sight of one word, one _name _on the stone plaque beneath: *Thedoric*.

A white shield with no crest: Insignia of the Order of Just Unity, coat of arms for the Greater Kingdom.

Coming closer, the rest of the plaque reads:
*
Let Your Prayers*
*Be for Justice,*
*And Your Fealty*
*Be Held for a *
*Greater Kingdom.*
*
 Erected in Honor of
Lord Thedoric of Moorlay
For His Intervention
Against the Tournean
Incursion, YC 28.*
[/left]​


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 17, 2005)

Raven looks about, noticing all the guards. Overhearing his fellow talk about the goodness of the town, he just shakes his head.
"Hapiness is mandatory" he mutters darkly.

(both spot and int checks are abysmal. Damn you, dirty dice, damn you.)


----------



## doghead (Aug 17, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, human master of martial stuff*

Xiao is delighted, but a little perplexed at finding the silver flute. Secret gifts in the night are a courting ritual in his part of the Middle Kingdom. He frowns in thought for a while, and eventually he comes to the conclusion that it is probably not meant that way here. He picks it up and moving a little way aways he plays a few quite tunes. Its been a while since he has played, and he is relieved that he manages not to embarrass himself.

His face lights up when Tatlock explains the meaning of the inscription.

"Yes yes. The rain make monkey wet!"

Xiao is rather chestfallen at Tatlock's blank look. Xiao stumbles through an explaination, something about rain and bad time, monkey not liking rain cos they don't like being wet, unless it is in winter when the monkey sit in the hot water pools but thats different and anyway wet monkey get all sullen and hide in the branches and caves and how monkey is not a good friend not that anyone really has a monkey as a friend but where Xiao come from to call friend a monkey means that are not true friend when it rains.

Xiao gets to the end of his explaination and grins hopefully at Tatlock.

***

As the city hoves into view, Xiao stops and takes a moment to gaze upon the it. Its so different from the cities he is used to. Messy, and squat looking, in his eyes. And drab. But as they get to the gates, his nose and ears remind him that certain things remain the same, the world over.

Xiao's attention is all over the place as they walk through the town. His head goes this way and that as he constantly gets distacted by one thing or another. He only just manages to avoid walking into his companions (or their horses) on several occasions.

ooc: Perform 16, Spot 14, Listen 29. 
Whoops, that was an INT not Listen check, so INT 4.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2005)

Nurthk's mood lightens considerably in Despia. The high half-orc population and prominance of Cuthbert's faith put him at ease after his paranoid session among the elves. His contentment is evident through his relaxed stance in the saddle, and having removed his hat so he could get a better look at his surroundings.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Hapiness is mandatory" he mutters darkly.




Nurthk doesn't quite catch Raven's words, and shrugs, being unsure of what was meant by them exactly.

"Feels like how home should have been," he comments offhand.

[ooc: int- rolled 6 + 2 = 8 
spot- rolled 17 + 6 = 23]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 17, 2005)

"What's 'mandatory'?" Tatlock asks, looking at Raven intently.

Nurthk, meanwhile, takes notice of the monument at about the same time as Oliver. The significance of the marble shield is lost to him; the name, however, still stands out.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2005)

Oliver chuckles at Tatlock, "Required, son, required. And don't mind Raven, all this _civilization_ makes him twitchy. You don't like cities, do you?"  His chuckle dries up in his throat when he catches sight of the monument. 

He draws in Whistler's reins, "Pelor's pantaloons..." He glances at the group and sees Nurthk looking at the plaque while the others look around with expressions ranging from awe-inspired to  curious to stormy.

"Look, we should take a look at this before we do any, uh, delivering here."

He dismounts untidily and pats Bastrop's nose as he passes the stoic donkey. He approaches cautiously, expecting bristling guards to jump out at him at any moment for the dark thoughts toward Thedoric that he brings.

Again Oliver wonders at the purpose of their mission. _I saw the man too... Exantrius. Tipped well. I wish I knew more about these Knights. Maybe there will be lore to find here._


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 17, 2005)

Raven looks at the plaque, clearly unimpressed. "What?" He asks. "Something wrong?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 17, 2005)

Shavah wanders over to the monument, brushing her fingers through the leaves of the hedges.

"We heard of him as a _fallen_ knight -- I don't think we should be surprised to find that he'd done good things in his past." She looks around, evaluating the place. "If this were a twelve-foot bronze statue, I'd be more worried. But this is far from grand... He can't be too great a local hero."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 17, 2005)

"Maybe they have some answers here then, about our quest. I do not like this place, but the least you can say of these folks is that they won't suffer evil to live with them. The people here can be trusted, in their own kind of way."


----------



## dpdx (Aug 17, 2005)

Hiritus looks on with interest.

"They used to tell us when we were squires, that you couldn't be a dark knight without having been a knight. I'm not surprised he's got a plaque, at least."

Fendric reads a little further.

"Tournean Incursion... I hope the people there are not still hostile, May the Light Protect Us... We yet have that journey in front of us."

"At least that one's been over for a while. Still, it might be a good idea to drop off the letter and just leave, without too much proclamation of the author's fall..."

Hiritus looks around to make sure no one outside the group can hear him - despite his favorable impression of Despia, it's not too unimaginable that the City may have a rule against 'maligning great heroes of Despia,' however fairly (or unfairly) the accusations come.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2005)

Nurthk dismounts so that he too can take a closer look.

"We need not mention anything of his current state if we're simply looking into his past. If he's had much of an effect here I'd wager we could find a few gems of knowledge if we try," he says, "I imagine stories of a heroic Thedoric would be pretty popular among the natives, though nonembelished ones would be preferred for our purposes. Any insight his past actions would give into his current ones would be handy."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 18, 2005)

Shavah nods to Nurthk's sentiment. "Shall we start asking around the taverns, then? Or wait until morning?" The sun has only set recently, but given the number of days spent travelling of late, it does not seem too early to sleep.

_(Once you decide how to go about probing the townsfolk, include some Gather Information check.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2005)

Nurthk reaches for his coin purse and gives it a jingle.

"I'm willing to do my research now. Evening's probably the best, what with folks gathering at their favoured drinking holes about now and itching for a good yarn after the day's work. I bet if we're willing to shout people a drink or two they'd be content to share what they know of a city hero," he hypothesizes, "Anyone know a decent tavern we can all meet at once we're done?"

[ooc: Willing to spend any decent amount of coin to satisfy sources.

gather information - rolled 11]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 24, 2005)

_(I'll assume the following party split for information-gathering: Fendric & Hiritus, Nurthk & Shavah, Raven & Tatlock, Oliver & Xiao... For each group, I'll base results on the higher of the two checks, with a +2 bonus if the other check is above 10. If you'd prefer different groupings, feel free to state so.)_

*Nurthk & Shavah:* For the most part, the commonfolk don't seem too sure about the history of Thedoric, but with a few drinks, Nurthk is able to get some to share what they do know. Lord Thedoric's name is known mostly as simply the name on the monument; the "Tournean incursion," it seems, happened roughly thirty years ago. It didn't concern the common population much, save for rumors of and early preparations for a war with Tourne. The war never materialized, and Thedoric was apparently credited for this. _(Note: Mark off 10 gp.)_

Shavah, for her part, can't get anyone to say much of anything on the subject. Dejected, she sits, drinks, and lets Nurthk do the talking. _(Fumble.)_

*Raven & Tatlock:* Initial results are discouraging, as much of the population appears ignorant of this bit of history, but Tatlock strikes gold with an older half-orc who seems impressed by what he must perceive as the boy's youthful curiosity.

"This all happened when I was a much younger man, working as a clerk in the Defense Armory, but I'll share what I can remember," he begins. "It started with rumors, first, and then a notice came to prepare for the possibility of battle -- that meant double-checking all the gear for defects and needed repairs, confirming the supply charts against the available Defensemen, and so forth. Tourne had starting building military ports along the North shore, understand, which was taken by the boots in charge as a fairly threatening action. Anyway, before we even had a complete soldier's sort ready word came down to resume normal peacetime activity, which meant of course we had to go back and sort everything back into by item, that's instead of by man. Short of it was, it was a big fuss about nothing: Tourne just sort of packed up and went back to Tourne. Far as I could tell, it was just a lot of foot-stamping, no real 'cause for concern. I do recall they had some ceremony for erecting that monument, but I didn't attend. Seemed over and done with already, as far as I was concerned." _(However much more he knows or is willing to share will, of course, be dependent on Raven's check.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

"Don't worry yourself over it," Nurthk says, bringing a drink over for Shavah and himself once he had finished getting around, "Asking the locals works as often as it doesn't for me. Half-breeds like myself aren't usually social sorts anyway, so it's mostly luck. I just happened to learn how to fake interest when I was younger. Guess it's just a matter of waiting for the others now."


----------



## dpdx (Aug 24, 2005)

Hiritus (Gather Info.): 9 +3 = 12;
Fendric (Gather Info.): 1 +4 = 5 (_fumble_).

Fendric, his holy symbol of Pelor dangling haphazardly from his neck, his humility stifled in his pocket, gets a cold, borderline hostile reception from the Despians he talks to. Hiritus, on the other hand, not only saves Fendric from several possible beatings and/or arrests, but also manages to smooth over enough locals to actually _do_ the thing they set out to do.

Escaping the lynch mob, Hiritus and Fendric find themselves at the bar, where Nurthk and Shavah are returning from the bar.

"'_In the Holy Name of the Radiant Light we request information on Thedoric?_' Are you insane, Brother?"

Fendric, dejected and chastised, surrenders to Hiritus' berating. "I... apologize, and thank you for your intervention, Brother. I cannot justify my technique, so I will not."

"Fair enough. Your apology to me is accepted. But what were you doing *casting* at them?"

"I was casting _Tongues_ on myself, so I could understand better. I thought it might help. It's a new spell..."

This seems to set the young knight off anew.

"WHY? It's the language of the Realm! Everyone we talked to speaks it here!"

"You don't say! Even that gnome we saw near the cobbler's?"

"Yes - in fact, that gnome was Bolo, a nice fellow, and he was happy to tell us what he knew, until he thought you were going to turn him into a squirrel!"

"But that was just _Zone of Truth_..."

"_Don't mock me, Fendric_!"

"I give my word of honor that's what it was, Brother!"

"ARGH! Next time we do this, YOU stay home!"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 25, 2005)

Raven sits with tatlock in a tavern. At first he feels uncomfortable, but soon he relaxes, and cautiously sips from his beer.
_Hmmm. Uptight law-abiding downtrodden buggers they may be, but they sure can brew a good ale. Whatever, might as well make the best of it._

"Master, a round of beers for this good fellow, and his friends over there."
When asked why he celebrates, he answers:" We've made the mountain-pas a bit safer again. Too bad we were too late for them merchants, may the Gods have mercy on their souls. But those Orcs won't bother noone anymore."

He then launches into a tale of murder and deceit, with him as the valiant archer and swordsman, recounting a slightly modified version of the encounter with the orcs in the mountains.

The beer flows freely, and soon he starts talking to about everybody at once.

(gather info : nat 20+1=21 woohoo)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2005)

Nurthk chuckles at the Radiant One's duo and their recount of the eve's mishaps. A somewhat less sinister product of their faith than the one yielded during the hostage situation, a perception which still gnawed a hole for itself in Nurthk's mind. Having found himself back in company with that memory his mug was quickly to his lips in an effort to drown the terrible mite in his thoughts.

"Well, all's well that ends well. Seems you pair escaped the evening's socialising unscathed, and with something to show for it to boot," he rejoiced, then toasted the pair, if only as an excuse to down more drink.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 25, 2005)

*Fendric & Hiritus:* Your search seems only to confirm the impression given by Nurthk and Shavah's: That the events of the period did not leave a strong impression on the townsfolk, and that Thedoric is far from a local hero in their eyes.

*Raven & Tatlock:* After trading some friendly stories with the man Tatlock found, the man's mood seems to grow extremely amicable. "Say, if you want to hear more stories 'bout the Tournean things, I have a few friends who should be coming by a bit later, who were a bit more involved in it than I was. Drop by the table, why don't you, I'm sure they'd love to trade stories as well."

Once you do, you find that among this group -- all older folk who worked in various places in military and government at the time -- there's enough knowledge to glean a clear picture of what had happened.

Tourne, at the time, had made a deal with the Free City of Valsport to build naval ports along the coastline controlled by the city, auspicially to protect the area's shipping routes. There was some disagreement, however, as to where Valsport's authority over the coast began and ended, and some of the port sites began being built in area Despia felt that it controlled. Further, the whole action was read by many as more than simply about naval protection, that Tourne was merely taking its first steps toward further control of the Region of the Free Cities.

The dispute began to escalate quickly. Valsport felt it had done no wrong, and further felt that with Tourne's backing there was little cause to be intimidated by warnings from Despia. Seeing this, the governing body in Despia sought and found alliance with the other Free Cities against the incursion. There was a sense of urgency about it, as the common feeling was that no alliance would be strong enough to stand against Tourne should it establish a strong hold over the coastline.

It was at this point that Lord Thedoric arrived to intervene. After several rushed sessions with the ruling bodies involved, he managed to negotiate a full withdrawal by Tourne from the coastline. His argument to that empire, apparently, was that any conflict with the Free Cities would draw them into an extended conflict, and draw away enough of its military resources that they would appear weak, drawing attack from its other bordered nations. Malita, he argued, was awaiting the opportunity to reclaim territory along its northeastern border; Andon was no doubt eager to take a greater share of the Sea of Morel; and Heitra, quickly outgrowing its sparse local resources, might try to take the more fertile provinces of Relsich and Goeronne.

"I reckon," says one of the fellows, on reaching that piece of information, "that there'd be a monument in Tourne same as the one here -- or that there's as much reason for one."

_(That's pretty much the whole story, so Oli/Xiao can take a breather. We'll move on to the next day soon.)_


----------



## dpdx (Aug 25, 2005)

Nurthk said:
			
		

> "Well, all's well that ends well. Seems you pair escaped the evening's socialising unscathed, and with something to show for it to boot,"



"Indeed so, my friend, but Brother Hiritus is correct, I fear," Fendric replies as he joins Hiritus in raising a glass to the other pair in return, "the Holy Radiance is not so well received in some places as others, and it is not so necessary to lead with one's faith in every circumstance."

Fendric pauses to take another sip (and wince).

"I have learned several things about the World since I began on this journey, and a good share of those from this knight who is allegedly my junior, but is assuredly my sworn companion."

Hiritus smiles, nods once, and drinks again in acceptance of the compliment.

"You can't always win the day, Brother. But it's what you learn from it that strengthens your soul. Oh, and next time, in a civil situation, it's best to let people know when you're going to cast, and what. No surprises that way. We're all used to fighting by now, even those of us who _haven't_ been on the journey as long as you have, so I'm not surprised you treated Bolo like you were in battle with him. But sometimes, no matter what, you're only just a snot-nosed, shaking young priestling scrounging for souls in a bar..." 

Hiritus winks to punctuate his comment, and Fendric takes another sip.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 26, 2005)

The rest of the evening passes easily and without incident: Those offended by Fendric's spell-casting have steered clear by now, and the rest of the locals regard you with an amicable indifference.

Inn rates are fairly inexpensive, as is food and drink. A paltry eight gold amongst the group gets you through the night safely and comfortably...

*(The game continues in Casual D&D IV)*


----------

